# Lace Party --Grafting with Tanya December 21



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a little note for newcomers...

The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting...but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs and morning coffee. We always come back to the lace though.

Some of the originals are still around, others have joined in, and anyone is welcome. You don't have to be working on what we are doing or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share and discuss our mutual interests.

This week we will be readying for and celebrating holidays. Today is the Winter Solstice and hope is brings hope with the returning light in our lives--at least in the northern hemisphere.

A few months back we discussed issues around grafting our work pieces together. So I would like you to begin to prepare for a few exercised in doing this. Some of you may already have a few pieces that need help. For the rest of us, this week I would like everyone to knit several swatches about 15-20 stitches wide and just long enough to create some fabric to hold onto while we work. 

I will assume that some people would like to begin at the beginning with basic SS stitches. So that should be the first swatch. Make 2 pieces and leave each of them on a needle. make sure you leave a long tail, about 3x the width of the swatch for doing the graft.

The second swatch will be ribbed--K2, P2

The 3rd swatch will be lace. I am looking for a simple lace pattern that can be quickly done and not too difficult for a grafting lesson. 

Given the holiday, we will begin the actual grafting next week. 

So this week I think we will continue our WIPs and gifts. I will be working on the sleeves for my GD's purple sweater.


Happy Knitting, Crocheting, Tatting, and lace making!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start, Tanya. Looking forward to next week. . .after I thoroughly enjoy the stuffings out of this week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> . . .after I thoroughly enjoy the stuffings out of this week.


Pun intended, I am sure.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

On vacation, but I may peek in occasionally to see how it is going.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Pun intended, I am sure.




It will be fun to get more practice with grafting. Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look forward to more practice with grafting.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great start, Tanya. Looking forward to next week. . .after I thoroughly enjoy the stuffings out of this week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in!! I would really benefit from some grafting practice. Sometimes I amaze myself and other times it sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm in!! I would really benefit from some grafting practice. Sometimes I amaze myself and other times it sticks out like a sore thumb


Oh my gosh! Can I ever relate to that!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

4 blue-to-white Seahorse Dragons
Possible 4 red-to-pink Seahorse Dragons

Any possible similarities to the Christmas team? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful topic, Tanya. I need to improve :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think this will be a fun one and hopefully build new skills and confidence for us all. I will send some video links to help us along as well. 

One of my needs is to refresh my skills in alternating K/P patterns in order to help a woman in my local knitting group. She has a delicious bamboo scarf that has been lingering in her basement for a couple of years because of her intimidation at doing grafting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think this will be a fun one and hopefully build new skills and confidence for us all. I will send some video links to help us along as well.
> 
> One of my needs is to refresh my skills in alternating K/P patterns in order to help a woman in my local knitting group. She has a delicious bamboo scarf that has been lingering in her basement for a couple of years because of her intimidation at doing grafting.


This is so what I am interested in. THe alternating between K and P. I know there is a way to do it and I have attempted from time to time with some small success.  So I am looking forward to understanding the process better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think this will be a fun one and hopefully build new skills and confidence for us all. I will send some video links to help us along as well.
> 
> One of my needs is to refresh my skills in alternating K/P patterns in order to help a woman in my local knitting group. She has a delicious bamboo scarf that has been lingering in her basement for a couple of years because of her intimidation at doing grafting.


I can relate to that. I can do the basic st st but have avoided rib and lace. I'm looking forward to some guidance and practice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the new start Tanya. I certainly need practice with grafting too. I have only done the ss - kitchner- mainly on sock toes, but a couple of times on shawls. Looking forward to learning new ways.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for starting the new LP Tanya...since I have always hated seaming, I think this is great. Long ago in the beginning, I did a little bit in LP on kitchener stitch...I am looking forward to hints on seaming garter stitch...

well, it is on the countdown to Christmas...after worrying (to not end)...about packages making it in time and in tack to my family, all packages have finally made it.

Still not feeling well, my Knight in Shining Armor is making me go to the doctor...just not getting over this one...but all-in-all I am doing okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for starting the new LP Tanya...since I have always hated seaming, I think this is great. Long ago in the beginning, I did a little bit in LP on kitchener stitch...I am looking forward to hints on seaming garter stitch...
> 
> well, it is on the countdown to Christmas...after worrying (to not end)...about packages making it in time and in tack to my family, all packages have finally made it.
> 
> Still not feeling well, my Knight in Shining Armor is making me go to the doctor...just not getting over this one...but all-in-all I am doing okay.


Hope you will be better soon, DFL!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you will be better soon, DFL!


thanks so much...getting ready to call doctor in a few minutes...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> thanks so much...getting ready to call doctor in a few minutes...


I hope you feel better soon, also.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> This is so what I am interested in. THe alternating between K and P. I know there is a way to do it and I have attempted from time to time with some small success.  So I am looking forward to understanding the process better.


I agree... once we understand and absorb the process I think a lot of the mystery will fade.. right now it seems impossible


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I am looking forward to hints on seaming garter stitch...


Me, too - I've only done st st.


> Still not feeling well...


I hope you perk up soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE for 24 hours only until 23:59 PST December 22nd
Bon Bon Toque by tincanknits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bon-bon-toque

Ashling Shawl by Veera Välimäki
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashling-shawl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> thanks so much...getting ready to call doctor in a few minutes...


Hopefully you have some sort of verdict/appointment by now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you will be better soon, DFL!


From me too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Feel better,DFL. Hope the doctor can help. I hate when things just hang on. 

DS is feeling better this week. He is sooooo happy.

Every other Tues we drive past a country pond on the way to one of our clients. Last time we saw beavers. They are still there. Got a few pictures. There are about 4-5 beavers and this year is the first we have ever seen beavers at this pond.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love you photos! Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...There are about 4-5 beavers and this year is the first we have ever seen beavers at this pond.


Nice shots, Bev


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a coincidence Bev. I just watched a programme about beavers and the damage they can cause .It brought to mind that beaver lamb coats were popular at one time .Would these have been made from young beavers does anyone know ? Great pictures .
Trappers were catching them and moving them to areas away from properties and people .w


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

As it is going to be a Full Moon this Christmas...Will we have snow or not?

It has rained last night...and I'm grateful that I didn't have to do laundry...would have necessitated tennis shoes.

Calling all prospective boat owners...I have a developing team of Seahorse Dragons... :XD: 

So far I only have the two colors/sizes. But as there is only one inch difference between the two...I'd still put the bigger ones towards the back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I love you photos! Brilliant :thumbup:


Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I love your photos! Brilliant :thumbup:


They are great! I've only ever read of Beavers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful topic, Tanya. I need to improve :thumbup:


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you will be better soon, DFL!


Me, too, DFL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Feel better,DFL. Hope the doctor can help. I hate when things just hang on.
> 
> DS is feeling better this week. He is sooooo happy.
> 
> Every other Tues we drive past a country pond on the way to one of our clients. Last time we saw beavers. They are still there. Got a few pictures. There are about 4-5 beavers and this year is the first we have ever seen beavers at this pond.


What fun photos, Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--wonderful beaver pics. Despite the damage to human needs, they are amazingly wonderful builders and so much fun to watch when they play.

Ann--Beaver skins were a big trade industry early in American history. Beaver tail hats were common and in the 1960's when the 'wild west' was being glorified in movies or tv programs like Davie Crockett, beaver hats were the rage. 

Fortunately, animal rights groups and people with a respect for wild life put an end to the wearing of furs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Grafting survey: is there anyone who needs to begin learning from the very beginning? It seems many here have familiarity with the basic ss grafting. I don't want to spend a lot of time on what people already know. So please weigh in here.

Got that garter stitch grafting would be of interest. Lace grafting is the goal so make sure you have a number of swatches ready so we don't need a lot of time to do them while we work. Does that suit people?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope the Dr. can help with your cough DFl and that you will feel all better soon. It is nice that all your packages got to where they needed to be on time!

Great pictures of the Beavers Bev. They are very interesting animals. 
Glad your ds is feeling better.

No snow here in NC this year. I guess there are records being set for one of the warmest Christmases in a while! 
Sounds like you are going to have an aquarium full of pretty color sea horses. 

Tanya, I only have done ss grafting so I would love to learn both garter stitch and lace. How big should the swatches be- and any lace pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope the Dr. can help with your cough DFl and that you will feel all better soon. It is nice that all your packages got to where they needed to be on time!
> 
> Great pictures of the Beavers Bev. They are very interesting animals.
> Glad your ds is feeling better.
> ...


Proving the warmest December on record for many parts of New Zealand!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Grafting survey: is there anyone who needs to begin learning from the very beginning? It seems many here have familiarity with the basic ss grafting. I don't want to spend a lot of time on what people already know. So please weigh in here.
> 
> Got that garter stitch grafting would be of interest. Lace grafting is the goal so make sure you have a number of swatches ready so we don't need a lot of time to do them while we work. Does that suit people?


Garter stitch, lace and rib would be my particular interests Tanya. I'll try to get my swatches sorted.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Proving the warmest December on record for many parts of New Zealand!


We're having a warm December too. I think we have only had 2 frosts so far - very unusual. It has been soooo wet too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We're having a warm December too. I think we have only had 2 frosts so far - very unusual. It has been soooo wet too.


I gather that Jean, up on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula has had only two days so far cold enough to wear her Gansey!

They too, are having daffodils blooming far too early.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
> http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


Looking so good!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking so good!


Thanks Julie. It was a pretty easy knit once I got the hang of keeping the tension more even for all those yarn overs.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather that Jean, up on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula has had only two days so far cold enough to wear her Gansey!
> 
> They too, are having daffodils blooming far too early.


And that is a lot further north than here. My bulbs aren't blooming yet but they are well on the way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
> http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


It is beautiful, Caryn. Excellent blocking as well as knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
> http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


It is beautiful, Caryn. Excellent blocking as well as knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I have a basic knowledge of grafting but would like help with lace and garter stitch. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And that is a lot further north than here. My bulbs aren't blooming yet but they are well on the way.


It is hard when Nature goes out of kilter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
> http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--wonderful beaver pics. Despite the damage to human needs, they are amazingly wonderful builders and so much fun to watch when they play.
> 
> Ann--Beaver skins were a big trade industry early in American history. Beaver tail hats were common and in the 1960's when the 'wild west' was being glorified in movies or tv programs like Davie Crockett, beaver hats were the rage.
> 
> Fortunately, animal rights groups and people with a respect for wild life put an end to the wearing of furs.


I think the Beaver coats were popular in the 30's but in the 60's it was Raccoon's those were the pelts the '**** skin hat' Davy Crockett wore 

I am up for any grafting that you present us with.. I'm going to get some swatches done up in the next few days..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today....


Nanciann is beautiful!
Thanks for the link to the tags.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
> http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


Beautiful Caryn!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Caryn. Thanks for the link to those tags. I have printed some. now I have to find the gifts that I had already bagged!

Sue. 


sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
> http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather that Jean, up on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula has had only two days so far cold enough to wear her Gansey!
> 
> They too, are having daffodils blooming far too early.


Interesting. I had 2 buds on my rhododendron blossom and that is not supposed to happen until June.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Caryn. Excellent blocking as well as knitting.


Thank you Linda. Dee had very detailed instructions to follow which made it a lot easier for me!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nanciann is beautiful!
> Thanks for the link to the tags.


Thank you and you are welcome.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Caryn. Thanks for the link to those tags. I have printed some. now I have to find the gifts that I had already bagged!
> 
> Sue.


Thanks Sue. 
I thought those tags were the best I had seen. Just lucky I read today's kp digest.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful Caryn!!


Thank you Ronie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous :thumbup:


Thanks Norma.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Grafting Swatches: I am suggesting about 20 stitches across by about 1-2" long--just enough to give you something to hold onto while working.

Do at least one each in 2 x 2 ribbing, garter stitch, and a lace pattern which should be anything complicated. The lace should have some variety of YO's, K's and P's.

For anyone who wants to practice the basic SS graft, do one swatch of SS.

I would also work with yarn that is not that fine for practice. DK would be good to begin with and then you can work into a fingering or lace wt swatch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma, Jane, Ann and Linda. It's at times like this that I wish I could spend the morning at the pond instead of going to clean someone else's bathroom.  It was neat to see them. The small one came the closest to us.

Thanks, Julie, Pam, Tanya and Caryn. It was a neat morning photo shoot. 

Tanya, I know how to do ss and garter; it's when I need to switch from one stitch to the other that I have trouble. Looking forward to figuring that out. 

Caryn, your Nanciann is quite lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Interesting. I had 2 buds on my rhododendron blossom and that is not supposed to happen until June.


Goodness me!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Interesting. I had 2 buds on my rhododendron blossom and that is not supposed to happen until June.


My summer dianthus are still flowering.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My summer dianthus are still flowering.


My Christmas present to myself - a music stand which puts my knitting patterns at the perfect hight and angle and was very inexpensive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Linda. Dee had very detailed instructions to follow which made it a lot easier for me!


Her instructions are always beautifully clear and thorough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My Christmas present to myself - a music stand which puts my knitting patterns at the perfect hight and angle and was very inexpensive.


What a super idea!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a super idea!


It is isn't it. I'm feeling very smug and pleased with myself.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just got the Nanciann off the blocks, wrapped and ready to gift! Found some nice tags that someone posted on the digest today.
> http://www.justbehappylife.com/2015/12/gift-tags-free-printables.html


It's absolutely lovely, Caryn. Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Interesting. I had 2 buds on my rhododendron blossom and that is not supposed to happen until June.


Wow, that's really early for them. Crazy weather all over the place this year. We have some snow in the forecast for Thursday morning; probably not much and will be gone by that afternoon. Christmas Day is supposed to be cold and clear here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My Christmas present to myself - a music stand which puts my knitting patterns at the perfect hight and angle and was very inexpensive.


What a clever idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is isn't it. I'm feeling very smug and pleased with myself.


It is just exactly what I need- I must have a look around for one! You should be feeling pleased as Punch!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just exactly what I need- I must have a look around for one! You should be feeling pleased as Punch!


I found this on Amazon, Julie. Ordered it on Sunday and it arrived today. This one is meant for seated musicians.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005OZCWCA?keywords=music%20stand&m=A2OAJ7377F756P&qid=1450828467&ref_=sr_1_17&sr=8-17


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I found this on Amazon, Julie. Ordered it on Sunday and it arrived today. This one is meant for seated musicians.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005OZCWCA?keywords=music%20stand&m=A2OAJ7377F756P&qid=1450828467&ref_=sr_1_17&sr=8-17


Down here I'd probably first go to a site called Trade Me- that does auctions! But thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My Christmas present to myself - a music stand which puts my knitting patterns at the perfect hight and angle and was very inexpensive.


That's funny - in France, I use a music stand & find it really convenient but I never thought of using one here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's funny - in France, I use a music stand & find it really convenient but I never thought of using one here.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is isn't it. I'm feeling very smug and pleased with myself.


Well, you should be! It's wonderful.

Julie, I just realized that I missed thanking your for your comment on my beavers.  So, thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, you should be! It's wonderful.
> 
> Julie, I just realized that I missed thanking your for your comment on my beavers.  So, thank you!


Hadn't noticed! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev. I have only ever seen the results of their work, but never them at work.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Feel better,DFL. Hope the doctor can help. I hate when things just hang on.
> 
> DS is feeling better this week. He is sooooo happy.
> 
> Every other Tues we drive past a country pond on the way to one of our clients. Last time we saw beavers. They are still there. Got a few pictures. There are about 4-5 beavers and this year is the first we have ever seen beavers at this pond.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. It was a pretty easy knit once I got the hang of keeping the tension more even for all those yarn overs.


You had lots of wonderful practice, Caryn! Your Nancian is beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are wonderful beaver photos, Bev! How special that you were able to see them at all. :thumbup:

Linda, that music stand is a great idea!!! Thank you for sharing!

Our girls surprised us last night, instead of tonight. It has been a fun busy day! (It sure is a good thing that the wrapping got finished yesterday afternoon!  )

Stay safe! The weather is crazy out there. We have wind and slippery roads. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great tags!!! Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Color Me Kale by Nichole Call
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-me-kale

3 nice crocheted cowls from little monkeys crochet
APPLE CRISP COWL
http://littlemonkeyscrochet.com/apple-crisp-cowl/?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+here+to+view+pattern+details.&utm_content=8+of+Our+Top+Blogger+Patterns+of+2015!&utm_campaign=New+Patterns+Alert+December+22+2015

Sparkly Buttoned Cowl
http://littlemonkeyscrochet.com/sparkly-statement-cowl-free-pattern/

MARIBEL COWL
http://littlemonkeyscrochet.com/maribel-cowl/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> My Christmas present to myself - a music stand which puts my knitting patterns at the perfect hight and angle and was very inexpensive.


That is a brilliant idea :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I received my music stand a Christmas or two ago...probably about 2013 as it was before my surgeries. Hmmm...I wouldn't have to go hunting for a small chair to keep my pages. Putting it into a corner of the pew wouldn't be difficult. This way I don't have to fuss mentally over a seat mate being close to me and can keep my mind pleasant.

I have to do something after the mid-meeting activity or I fall asleep. Where is the learning if I'm asleep??! I know there has been varying heated discussion over what to do during the main church meeting...but potentially snoring is MORE disruptive!

Not that I snore as much as I did prior to my soft palate being removed. This isn't bragging, simple fact.

What would be a recommendation per Seahorse dragon cost? I want the new owner to be able to support them...but not hurt herself financially. You can PM me as to potential amounts if you don't want to mention it in this chat. I know just $5-10 shipping is all I need to get them on their way...I have the 2 padded envelopes that only cost 52 cents (on sale). I bought 2 just in case the S. Dragons got too unreasonable between the size types. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Those are wonderful beaver photos, Bev! How special that you were able to see them at all. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni. The pond has road on two sides. So they are used to car noises. I think most people whiz by the pond. We drive really, really slow with our flashers on. I have been known to jump out of the car and walk with my camera with DH slowly following in the car.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I can't find new DIL's gift. Now, I have seen it twice in the last week or two, but don't remember where it is. It is in a box marked 'Courtney's soap.' So it's not a teeny tiny present that can easily be overlooked. It's also at eye height. I have looked all over several times. Don't know what we will do. Good thoughts and wishes and prayers appreciated. I need help. I am not stressed. . .yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--great idea that music stand. We need to gift ourselves.

Jane--it is funny how we develop mindsets and can't use them elsewhere. People are funny that way (LOL)

Caryn--those early buds are such a stress up here with all the apple trees. Two years ago with a very early winter thaw and warming (February), I lost a number of bulbs that either began to grow and then froze with the frigid temps that followed, or rotted in the ground from too much water that couldn't drain fast enough. Can you imagine the disaster in other regions where water is at a premium and the winter rains are so critical to survival but dont come.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, well, my wonderful Doctor and his aide provided me with an antibiotic and some cough medicine...had a good night's sleep for the first time in weeks...wow, the wonder of what sleep does for the body.

I am getting ready for the New Year with a few goals:

First I am going to begin the Master Knitter's class with TKGA (The Knitting Guild Association). 

Second, I am going to design another shawl or stole following my "Tour of Europe" series that began with "Lavender Fields - Midnight in Paris. So, I will be spending a lot of time on that...have some ideas, but need to work on it more. (Any Requests???)

And last, I am going to get out the sewing machine and make some Waldorf Dolls. Some of you may have seen some on Pinterest...I have always loved dolls.

So instead of making resolutions, I have set some "goals"...have any of you thought of what you will do in the New Year???


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, you should be! It's wonderful.
> 
> Julie, I just realized that I missed thanking your for your comment on my beavers.  So, thank you!


I'm still smiling. But why has it taken so long to get myself sorted? This is so much more convenient, as you said Jane. I can put my marker and cable needle on the lip, right within reach so that I'm not forever hunting around the sofa.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are wonderful beaver photos, Bev! How special that you were able to see them at all. :thumbup:
> 
> Linda, that music stand is a great idea!!! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: You take care too, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a brilliant idea :thumbup:


 :thumbup:  
Are you feeling any better Norma?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Forgot to mention, I can't find new DIL's gift. Now, I have seen it twice in the last week or two, but don't remember where it is. It is in a box marked 'Courtney's soap.' So it's not a teeny tiny present that can easily be overlooked. It's also at eye height. I have looked all over several times. Don't know what we will do. Good thoughts and wishes and prayers appreciated. I need help. I am not stressed. . .yet.


I can't remember the patron saint of lost causes -St Jude, maybe - but anyway I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--great idea that music stand. We need to gift ourselves.
> 
> quote]
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> My Christmas present to myself - a music stand which puts my knitting patterns at the perfect hight and angle and was very inexpensive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello, well, my wonderful Doctor and his aide provided me with an antibiotic and some cough medicine...had a good night's sleep for the first time in weeks...wow, the wonder of what sleep does for the body.
> 
> I am getting ready for the New Year with a few goals:
> 
> ...


So glad you got some sleep. It makes all the difference. I haven't set any goals yet. Perhaps my goal will be not to put pressure on myself by setting any this year and just let what will be, be.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay Tanya. I will try and get those swatches going today.

THanks Bev,Pam and Toni for your kind coments on Nanciann.

WHat a very clever idea that music stand is Linda. I do have one and will have to try it. 

Toni, what a nice surprise to have the girls home early. Enjoy your time with them. Glad you liked the tags.

Oh no Bev. Sit, relax and try to visualize where you last saw it. It is sure to turn up soon! I hate when I do that. I have gotten so that when I put something in a "special place", I now make a note to myself as well.

Tanya, it is distressing to see the poor things bloom and then die when the frost does come. I can only imagine the stress that is endured by people who make their living from plants.

Good goals DFL - quite ambitious. I have not even given it a thought yet  Guess I should.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Okay Tanya. I will try and get those swatches going today.
> 
> THanks Bev,Pam and Toni for your kind coments on Nanciann.
> 
> ...


Yes, the early thaws followed by frosts have taken out as much as 50% of the apple crops. My favorite organic farmer with the best apples ever went out of the business after 3 consecutive yrs of major losses. He maintains a few trees mainly for his catering business and some give aways. You often see the smudge pots going in the orchards late in winter when the thaw comes too early. But this kind of thaw and budding is just pure disaster.

Glad to see you prepping the grafting swatches. I figured with the holiday, these would be easy to find the time to do and we can then take the next week to do the actual grafting work.

I always misplace things, and usually in plain site. Altho some thing really disappear. I have never found the car keys to the Buick I inherited and it took forever to find a way to replace them, costing me 85 miles of driving, 23 hours of driving time and $42 for 2 keys!!!!! One day they will show up, I am sure and in some dumb place.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:
> Are you feeling any better Norma?


I am afraid not. It has turned into a nasty bout of Crohns. I have have lost my knitting mojo. I have started things and not liked them.etc Some good vibes are requested, please.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, the early thaws followed by frosts have taken out as much as 50% of the apple crops. My favorite organic farmer with the best apples ever went out of the business after 3 consecutive yrs of major losses. He maintains a few trees mainly for his catering business and some give aways. You often see the smudge pots going in the orchards late in winter when the thaw comes too early. But this kind of thaw and budding is just pure disaster.
> 
> Glad to see you prepping the grafting swatches. I figured with the holiday, these would be easy to find the time to do and we can then take the next week to do the actual grafting work.
> 
> I always misplace things, and usually in plain site. Altho some thing really disappear. I have never found the car keys to the Buick I inherited and it took forever to find a way to replace them, costing me 85 miles of driving, 23 hours of driving time and $42 for 2 keys!!!!! One day they will show up, I am sure and in some dumb place.


They will show up when the little child spirit (not necessarily anyone that you know or knew) gets done playing with them. LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Linda, what an excellent idea the music stand is. I would never have thought of that. I may have to look into getting myself one sometime after the holidays.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Interesting. I had 2 buds on my rhododendron blossom and that is not supposed to happen until June.


When we went out of town the other day there was a rose bush with no leaves on it but 1 yellow rose and a bud on it  I told hubby it was a sign of a great day ahead ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello, well, my wonderful Doctor and his aide provided me with an antibiotic and some cough medicine...had a good night's sleep for the first time in weeks...wow, the wonder of what sleep does for the body.
> 
> I am getting ready for the New Year with a few goals:
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are feeling better  I love the idea of you doing another installment of the Tour of Europe series.. I have a bad memory but I do remember a trip to Holland.. maybe something with tulips and wooden shoes 
I love the idea of making goals.. once I changed my way of thinking like you did I got a lot more done... My life is drastically changing in the new year... so I need new goals to see me through the rough spots.. I know a good 10 pounds weight loss would be great.. along with my hives coming back so are a few extra pounds.. same thing happen last time  I am also going to limit myself to 1 large shawl a year and the rest would be shawlettes.. I like that size better! they go quicker and I wear them more.. plus I already have several large ones  other than that I am still in the planning stage.. 
I love the waldorf dolls.. I have seen the knitted ones.. I would love to see your's when it is done.. I have also pinned a different type of doll that must of been very popular at one time.. She is 'Edith Flack' from the 1930's  I have been tossing the idea around of making a doll.. she would be a arts doll... something like the Fairy's we see on KP


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I know this is a long shot...but I am looking for the kit by Elsa Williams. It is so lovely...if I could obtain a copy of the outline picture and instructions I think I can find the yarn and I know the stitches. I have put this on several areas on KP. I have searched eBay, Amazon, Google, Bing, Overstock, you name it I think I have been there over the last two days.

So, here's taking a big chance, but maybe someone can offer some help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a great surprise Toni!! I bet your all having a wonderful time ..

Bev I loved the pictures of the Beavers... We are the "Beaver State" .. I had a little pond on the ranch not far from the back door.. I would walk down there and watch them work away on their 'dam' I am sure I saw some otters there too.. 
I sure hope the present show's up soon... I hate it when I misplace something.. I am at the point where I talk to myself when putting things in certain places.. then I tell anyone with in ear reach what I have done just incase I need help finding it again.. 

Well I have made the worlds worst fudge.. first it was grainy so I looked up on the internet on how to fix it.. and they told me.. now it is in a bowl.. too soft to cut! so I put some plastic spoons next to it and said it was spoon fudge!! LOL my son and hubby were thinking of all the different ways we could eat it.. one was on ice cream the other was stirred into coffee.. either way they can have it! 
All the other cookies turned out wonderful.. we never got around to the royal icing so they aren't iced but that's too bad.. because they go to work today.. I put some 'Snowflakes' on top of the plates for anyone who wants one.. 
Now all I have to do is sit back and enjoy the holiday's


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I know this is a long shot...but I am looking for the kit by Elsa Williams. It is so lovely...if I could obtain a copy of the outline picture and instructions I think I can find the yarn and I know the stitches. I have put this on several areas on KP. I have searched eBay, Amazon, Google, Bing, Overstock, you name it I think I have been there over the last two days.
> 
> So, here's taking a big chance, but maybe someone can offer some help. Thanks in advance.


This is beautiful! what is it that you are looking for though?? I look forward to seeing if anyone can offer some help


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My Christmas present to myself - a music stand which puts my knitting patterns at the perfect hight and angle and was very inexpensive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid not. It has turned into a nasty bout of Crohns. I have have lost my knitting mojo. I have started things and not liked them.etc Some good vibes are requested, please.


How rotten, Norma. It is difficult to take pleasure in anything when you feel unwell. Try something small and easy - a dishcloth or hot pad perhaps. I will willingly send good vibes of positive healing energy. Just rest and go with the flow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, what an excellent idea the music stand is. I would never have thought of that. I may have to look into getting myself one sometime after the holidays.


 :thumbup: and the nice thing is that you can find really inexpensive ones. Mine cost less than a skein of nice yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a great surprise Toni!! I bet your all having a wonderful time ..
> 
> Bev I loved the pictures of the Beavers... We are the "Beaver State" .. I had a little pond on the ranch not far from the back door.. I would walk down there and watch them work away on their 'dam' I am sure I saw some otters there too..
> I sure hope the present show's up soon... I hate it when I misplace something.. I am at the point where I talk to myself when putting things in certain places.. then I tell anyone with in ear reach what I have done just incase I need help finding it again..
> ...


Spoon fudge sounds delicious.
Enjoy your sitting back - you've certainly earned it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Forgot to mention, I can't find new DIL's gift. Now, I have seen it twice in the last week or two, but don't remember where it is. It is in a box marked 'Courtney's soap.' So it's not a teeny tiny present that can easily be overlooked. It's also at eye height. I have looked all over several times. Don't know what we will do. Good thoughts and wishes and prayers appreciated. I need help. I am not stressed. . .yet.


I was wrapping presents last night and said OMG, I forgot my step-dad. Criminy, now I have to go to the mall. Then lo and behold, in a bag of stuff I picked up in August there were presents for him, yea! So I wish you good hunting, the box might show up in another present bag/box.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello, well, my wonderful Doctor and his aide provided me with an antibiotic and some cough medicine...had a good night's sleep for the first time in weeks...wow, the wonder of what sleep does for the body.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Also good to hear you will be designing again.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid not. It has turned into a nasty bout of Crohns. I have have lost my knitting mojo. I have started things and not liked them.etc Some good vibes are requested, please.


Maybe try some other craft???


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This is beautiful! what is it that you are looking for though?? I look forward to seeing if anyone can offer some help


I am really looking for the kit....it is out of print/out of stock...but if I could get a drawing, you know, the picture that came with the kit, I could draw it myself and work out the colors and stitches...I just adore this and we see these lovely birds at Cape Canaveral National Seashore near our house. I might just try to get some paper and make my own drawing...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We are enjoying being together. 

Sleep is so healing. I am glad you got a good night of it finally, DFL. I am sure that it is safe to say that we are all looking forward to your new design. 

Norma, I am so sorry you are not feeling well. I like Melanie's idea - different craft project, different food? Smaller amounts have helped me tremendously - if that is any help to you.

Whew! You found the gift, Melanie. You are saved from going near any yarn shops.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Maybe try some other craft???


That is a good idea!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Some good vibes are requested, please.


Mine are wending their way across the Big Pond!
I hope Santa brings you good health & renewed vigour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Then lo and behold, in a bag of stuff I picked up in August there were presents for him, yea! ...


Great that you found it before you went shopping. For me, it would usually work the other way around.
In the back of your mind, you knew that you had him covered.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a limited time - not sure of expiry; code = merrychristmastoall
Petals on the Lake Shawl by Jandy Prins
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petals-on-the-lake-shawl

FREE for a limited time - not sure of expiry
Chelsea Wrap by Michele DuNaier
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chelsea-wrap

FREE for 24 hours only until 23:59 PST December 23rd
Loch by tincanknits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loch

Nancy's Cowl by Edith Murphy
http://classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/426/Issue426.php


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> They will show up when the little child spirit (not necessarily anyone that you know or knew) gets done playing with them. LOL


Yes, I am very familiar with Poltergeists!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I know this is a long shot...but I am looking for the kit by Elsa Williams. It is so lovely...if I could obtain a copy of the outline picture and instructions I think I can find the yarn and I know the stitches. I have put this on several areas on KP. I have searched eBay, Amazon, Google, Bing, Overstock, you name it I think I have been there over the last two days.
> 
> So, here's taking a big chance, but maybe someone can offer some help. Thanks in advance.


DFL--Some different ideas/places to look.

Just did a general search for her name online and lots came up. The facebook page may be a good place to simply ask for what you want. See if any of these leads help you"

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elsa-Williams-Crewel-Classics/810889862259479

http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0LEVrh2.HpW5GAA0JQPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Elsa+Williams+Projects&fr=yhs-iry-fullyhosted_003&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/420945896391764884/

http://embroideryforducks.com/tag/elsa-williams/page/2/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double post--ignore


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--I feel so bad for you. What a nasty condition. Wish you some good feelings back in your life. It is hard to feel passionate about much when feeling such pain and discomfort.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Norma, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for healing. Miracles do happen. 

I would like to wish everyone a joyous holiday. I won't be back until Monday, so everyone stay busy and don't type too much so I won't have too much to catch up on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I would like to wish everyone a joyous holiday...


Thank you, Chris - the same to you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, you are way ahead of me. I need to get through Christmas first.  They sound like worthy goals. So glad you got a good nights sleep last night. 

Norma, sending hugs and prayers. I do hope you feel better soon.

Oh, my DFL, that kit is gorgeous! I hope that you find it.

Ronie, I am glad that you enjoyed the pictures. I think we sat at the pond for 20 min or so just watching them. 

Merry Christmas, Chris. 

All cleaning is done till Sun after everyone is gone. YAY!! Also, DH and I squeaked in a hike today at lunch between the showers. Hoping to do some walking tomorrow and Fri and maybe Sat. We'll have to see what the weather does. We are in the 60's today. Had a lovely walk.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for healing. Miracles do happen.
> 
> I would like to wish everyone a joyous holiday. I won't be back until Monday, so everyone stay busy and don't type too much so I won't have too much to catch up on.


Thank you and the same to you, Chris.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, I do,hope that you will be feeling better soon.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Chris. Hope you have a wonderful holiday too.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> I would like to wish everyone a joyous holiday. I won't be back until Monday, so everyone stay busy and don't type too much so I won't have too much to catch up on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I have found the lost. Not only the present, but a set of keys to a church we clean. They had been lost for a few weeks, but I was holding out for them to turn up some place. Two for the price of one. I am so thankful!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid not. It has turned into a nasty bout of Crohns. I have have lost my knitting mojo. I have started things and not liked them.etc Some good vibes are requested, please.


So sorry to hear this Norma. Sending many good, healing vibes your way and lots of ((((hugs))))


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am really trying to stay ahead of everything this year and not leave anything until Christmas Eve. I had a dizzy spell first thing this morning so didn't get to jazzercise as planned as I didn't trust driving. Paul stayed at home and then ran the shopping errands planned for today. By this afternoon I felt fine and happy that I did get things done on my to-do list. I got the marzipan on the top of my Christmas cake and will ice (frost) it first thing in the morning. I washed the kitchen floor, and cleaned a little. Paul baked our ham this afternoon so,that will be ready for our Christmas Eve dinner after church. I will cook up potatoes this evening, ready to make potato salad first thing in the morning as well as bake a couple of pumpkin pies and make hard sauce for the Christmas pudding. It is a good feeling to know everything is under control.

Our girls are hoping to go ice skating with their children tomorrow afternoon at the city outdoor rink. (The only thing is that we are expecting record high temps around 70.) At least we won't be freezing if we go to watch.Then we will all go to church for the early service.

Wishing all of you, and your families, a very Merry Christmas/Happy Holiday.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a great surprise Toni!! I bet your all having a wonderful time ..
> 
> Bev I loved the pictures of the Beavers... We are the "Beaver State" .. I had a little pond on the ranch not far from the back door.. I would walk down there and watch them work away on their 'dam' I am sure I saw some otters there too..
> I sure hope the present show's up soon... I hate it when I misplace something.. I am at the point where I talk to myself when putting things in certain places.. then I tell anyone with in ear reach what I have done just incase I need help finding it again..
> ...


Spoon fudge over ice cream sounds good to me!(as I sit at the computer snacking on left over chocolate chips). I'm sure your cookies and snowflakes will be very appreciated at work. Glad you can sit back and relax now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I was wrapping presents last night and said OMG, I forgot my step-dad. Criminy, now I have to go to the mall. Then lo and behold, in a bag of stuff I picked up in August there were presents for him, yea! So I wish you good hunting, the box might show up in another present bag/box.


That was a good find. Just goes to show you that planning ahead is good - but you do have to remember that you did it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I would like to wish everyone a joyous holiday. I won't be back until Monday, so everyone stay busy and don't type too much so I won't have too much to catch up on.


Thanks Chris. Enjoy your holiday and stay safe if you are traveling!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you to Chris, and to all my LP friends 

Dirty church no more Bev  Glad the present was found. Hope you get your hike in.

I finally got past the one section that was giving me fits on my Dancing Bees. I had to tink that section three times before I could get the count right. So it has taken me four days to do about 175 stitches. This thing will be a WIP until I die, lol. The rest of the row is coming along fine.

Almost time to go home, wahoo, I am covering for two people plus my own work and I have this crummy cough that crops up at inopportune moments which makes my eyes water and sounds like a lung is coming out, very annoying. The lungs are actually fine, just the tickle in the throat is the problem. But today is better than yesterday so I take that as a good sign.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I have found the lost. Not only the present, but a set of keys to a church we clean. They had been lost for a few weeks, but I was holding out for them to turn up some place. Two for the price of one. I am so thankful!!


Yippee :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Now you can relax and enjoy all those walks you plan to take


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, you have been busy Sue. Sorry about the dizzy spell, they do come unexpectedly. I hope to have the floors mopped in time, no baking scheduled so much easier for me. Enjoy the skating outing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am really trying to stay ahead of everything this year and not leave anything until Christmas Eve. I had a dizzy spell first thing this morning so didn't get to jazzercise as planned as I didn't trust driving. Paul stayed at home and then ran the shopping errands planned for today. By this afternoon I felt fine and happy that I did get things done on my to-do list. I got the marzipan on the top of my Christmas cake and will ice (frost) it first thing in the morning. I washed the kitchen floor, and cleaned a little. Paul baked our ham this afternoon so,that will be ready for our Christmas Eve dinner after church. I will cook up potatoes this evening, ready to make potato salad first thing in the morning as well as bake a couple of pumpkin pies and make hard sauce for the Christmas pudding. It is a good feeling to know everything is under control.
> 
> Our girls are hoping to go ice skating with their children tomorrow afternoon at the city outdoor rink. (The only thing is that we are expecting record high temps around 70.) At least we won't be freezing if we go to watch.Then we will all go to church for the early service.
> 
> ...


Glad you felt better and got all that work accomplished. Enjoy your holiday time with your family and have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's the only problem with buying way in advance as you forget what you have.

Sue


sisu said:


> That was a good find. Just goes to show you that planning ahead is good - but you do have to remember that you did it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a wonderful get-away, Chris. Merry Christmas to you, too!

Glad you found your package and keys, Bev!

It is so good to hear you are feeling better, Sue. 

Congratulations, Melanie! You conquered those stitches!!! What a great feeling to get past a troubling spot. :thumbup:

Fudge on the ice cream and left over chocolate chips sound pretty tasty right about now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I have found the lost. Not only the present, but a set of keys to a church we clean. They had been lost for a few weeks, but I was holding out for them to turn up some place. Two for the price of one. I am so thankful!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am really trying to stay ahead of everything this year and not leave anything until Christmas Eve. I had a dizzy spell first thing this morning so didn't get to jazzercise as planned as I didn't trust driving. Paul stayed at home and then ran the shopping errands planned for today. By this afternoon I felt fine and happy that I did get things done on my to-do list. I got the marzipan on the top of my Christmas cake and will ice (frost) it first thing in the morning. I washed the kitchen floor, and cleaned a little. Paul baked our ham this afternoon so,that will be ready for our Christmas Eve dinner after church. I will cook up potatoes this evening, ready to make potato salad first thing in the morning as well as bake a couple of pumpkin pies and make hard sauce for the Christmas pudding. It is a good feeling to know everything is under control.
> 
> Our girls are hoping to go ice skating with their children tomorrow afternoon at the city outdoor rink. (The only thing is that we are expecting record high temps around 70.) At least we won't be freezing if we go to watch.Then we will all go to church for the early service.
> 
> ...


Goodness, you are organised.
Merry Christmas to you and your family, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I have found the lost. Not only the present, but a set of keys to a church we clean. They had been lost for a few weeks, but I was holding out for them to turn up some place. Two for the price of one. I am so thankful!!


Isn't that the greatest feeling when you find things? After going nuts looking and worrying about the lost objects, finding them always feels like all is right with the world again.

Enjoy your walks.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, good news finding lost present and keys. I have looked right at something I couldn't find, turn around and look from a different angle and see it. I have also stopped looking to have the item appear when I am to longer stressed.

The repair shop for the laptop thinks it might be a faulty battery. The battery has storage cells and one may be bad. It would explain always acting up at the same spot, taking so long to charge and not even being able to boot up with a full charge. I did discover it will operate while plugged in. So battery on order and I got to bring the tablet home to use . Pictures of some of Christmas presents. 3 FP cowls, several mitten cozies and some coasters. Still working on the dk coasters and fingerless mitts for Friday morning. Whew.

Every year I intend to start quicker and every year I start later.

Norma hope you start feeling better and have a great holiday.

Jane, after your candies I saw chocolate dipped chips in the store today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone seems very busy with holiday doings. 

Melanie,seems like you are the only one knitting now, but I will be joining you momentarily.

I had a closing on my unrented, suck-the-life-out-of-me, rental property. It is gone. All done. Halleluyah!!!!! Must confess I am somewhat numb. No profit so nothing to celebrate other than relief and am not quite there yet. And they withheld a chunk of money till I remove a couple of tires and some paint cans. Didn't fight about it as it just means making another trip up county to the lawyers and the house so the sale is still not complete. Did buy a bottle of wine which is still sitting in the car (guess I really wasn't up for wine afterall), and visited my favorite farm treating myself to some of their super expensive, utterly delicious eggs and cheese and turkey feet. Maybe can muster the energy to make something special like a veggie lasagna or some large fresh veggie stew thing.

In the meantime, gray weather and rain all day. It was so foggy this a.m. that driving was difficult and then the rain came in slowly, but now pretty light and steady. Kind of comforting actually.

My GDs sweater has languished these past few days as I picked up some mold assessment work and had this house closing today. Lots of running around in the damp weather and being tired. But now for a couple of quiet days trying to find a place for all the new paper work and some knitting.

Hope everyone's plans work out as you all seem to have been working real hard putting them together.

Hope everyone's ailments heal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, good news finding lost present and keys. I have looked right at something I couldn't find, turn around and look from a different angle and see it. I have also stopped looking to have the item appear when I am to longer stressed.
> 
> The repair shop for the laptop thinks it might be a faulty battery. The battery has storage cells and one may be bad. It would explain always acting up at the same spot, taking so long to charge and not even being able to boot up with a full charge. I did discover it will operate while plugged in. So battery on order and I got to bring the tablet home to use . Pictures of some of Christmas presents. 3 FP cowls, several mitten cozies and some coasters. Still working on the dk coasters and fingerless mitts for Friday morning. Whew.
> 
> ...


You have been really busy, Tricia! Hope you finish all in time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--just saw your latest beauties. You did well again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have been really busy, Tricia! Hope you finish all in time.


Ditto from me, Tricia! Your projects all look great!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone and Wishing Each of you a Healthy Happy Holiday Season. For those of you not well, I hope your holiday is relaxed and that you can still enjoy the fun, the family and the festivities even if at a somewhat milder pace.

Our weather continues to sporadic. One day it is snowing, the next day it rains, then the temp drops and all that moisture freezes badly. The roads are treacherous. Normally, our winters are cold with snow but without the burden of ice. So normally, we ignore the chill and get on with whatever needs to be done, but since the middle of November we certainly have been on "weather-ride" -- the same one you've been hearing about for the Oregon coast and the flooding in Oregon and Washington, just a slightly different form for us. "I'm ready for a more predictable winter" she says with hope.

But to offset the funky weather and while I'm plugging away at putting my house back together again after our fair so that I have room to stretch out the curtain and decide how to finish it, I've relaxed with some quick knitting. I worked up a simple cowl using some Malabrigo yarn (really nice to work with) for my cousin and delivered it today. Then this evening I finished up a baby blanket/pad in some pompom yarn that I bought quite awhile ago. It measures 27x33 which suggests that its best use might be as a pad like surface for baby. It is washable and very thick and soft. But I am glad that I only have two more colors to work up in it -- it isn't an easy or fun knit. Although by now I've learned how to join balls easily. 

Assuming I can move boxes from my house to my Mom's storage shed tomorrow, I should be able to turn my attention back to my curtain and get on it. I ready to return to itty-bitty needles and itty-bitty yarn/thread. 

Wishing all of you a Happy Holiday.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots of pretty presents Tricia.

Congrats on your sale Tanya.

Nice work Belle. Be careful when moving the boxes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am glad that dizzy spell passed, Sue.
You are now making me dizzy with all that you are doing!
Have a good time with your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone and Wishing Each of you a Healthy Happy Holiday Season. For those of you not well, I hope your holiday is relaxed and that you can still enjoy the fun, the family and the festivities even if at a somewhat milder pace.
> 
> Our weather continues to sporadic. One day it is snowing, the next day it rains, then the temp drops and all that moisture freezes badly. The roads are treacherous. Normally, our winters are cold with snow but without the burden of ice. So normally, we ignore the chill and get on with whatever needs to be done, but since the middle of November we certainly have been on "weather-ride" -- the same one you've been hearing about for the Oregon coast and the flooding in Oregon and Washington, just a slightly different form for us. "I'm ready for a more predictable winter" she says with hope.
> 
> ...


A Happy Holiday to you, Belle! Your work, as always is beautiful. I am looking forward to seeing the completed curtain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad that dizzy spell passed, Sue.
> You are now making me dizzy with all that you are doing!
> Have a good time with your family.


From me too, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I received a swap package and this was the notecard she used. I thought DFL would enjoy it. It is quite pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 12/25 midnight 
Cavorting With Columns Cowl by Suzanne M. Burkett
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cavorting-with-columns-cowl

Elizabeth shared this with us before but I think that the patterns werent available at the time.
Tree of Snowflakes by Katherine Eng
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/tree-snowflakes

La reine de la torsade / Cable Queen by Cynthia Bernard
http://lainerie.com/la-reine-de-la-torsade/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A Happy Holiday to you, Belle! Your work, as always is beautiful. I am looking forward to seeing the completed curtain.


Ditto from me, Belle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too, Sue.


And from me as well, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Fortunately it was short.
Sitting relaxing now and knitting.
Hope you have a great time too. I am sure you are enjoying having Michael home.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I am glad that dizzy spell passed, Sue.
> You are now making me dizzy with all that you are doing!
> Have a good time with your family.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. Hope you enjoy the holiday.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> From me too, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your weather, Belle. Here in Virginia we are having record breaking warm weather, near 70 degrees. It has rained a little today, but just a gentle rain.

Love your cowl and the baby blanket. Will look forward to seeing your curtain when it is finished.

Have a wonderful holiday.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone and Wishing Each of you a Healthy Happy Holiday Season. For those of you not well, I hope your holiday is relaxed and that you can still enjoy the fun, the family and the festivities even if at a somewhat milder pace.
> 
> Our weather continues to sporadic. One day it is snowing, the next day it rains, then the temp drops and all that moisture freezes badly. The roads are treacherous. Normally, our winters are cold with snow but without the burden of ice. So normally, we ignore the chill and get on with whatever needs to be done, but since the middle of November we certainly have been on "weather-ride" -- the same one you've been hearing about for the Oregon coast and the flooding in Oregon and Washington, just a slightly different form for us. "I'm ready for a more predictable winter" she says with hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Have a great holiday.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> And from me as well, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tricia, your cowls and other gifts turned out so well!!!

Belle, so are your projects. I love the soft colors in your cowl. That baby blanket sure does look squishy. 

That is an amazing drawing of the dragonfly, Melanie. Thank you for sharing!

Merry Christmas, everyone! May God bless you with peace and joy through out the coming year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. Hope you enjoy the holiday.
> 
> Sue


I will be going out for lunch tomorrow (25th) so that is nice to have company.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I received a swap package and this was the notecard she used. I thought DFL would enjoy it. It is quite pretty.


Oh My Goodness....it is so beautiful...I will add it to my collection!!!

That reminds me, I should start a Pinterest Board on my Dragonflies...why haven't I done that before!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--I do relate to the eratic weather. Your body never has a chance to adjust which affects the immune system as well as our mental/emotional state. It is like the conflict of being on a roller coaster and trying to drive straight. So stay grounded, calm and healthy in this weather chaos.

Glad your fair went well for you. And that you have a place to store the 'stuff' from that event.

Your cowl is so comfy looking, but it is your pom pom blanket that fascinates me. First, it looks wonderful. Second, I have been looking for what to do with 2 balls of that yarn so wonder what tips you might share for working with it. What was the stitch pattern you used for that pattern? and how did you resolve the adding of new balls?

Sue--glad your dizzy episode passed quickly and mildly. 

Jane--expect your visit with Michael is happily moving along. And his scarf will get done when it gets done.

WEBS just sent out a notice of a big sale. Can't find the post card now, so check their web site. I know, everyone is tapped out from holiday shopping, but how can you not peek at what they have.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so frustrated with Ravelry. Just went to look for all those patterns that were 'free' where they say your receipt is stored on Ravelry. Cannot find them. Where are they stored? How do you search for them?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your good wishes. I am here but lurking. I do hope everyone has a loving and peaceful Christmas. As my favourite comedian, Dave Allen would say..."may your God go with you"


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Deary me so many pages 
I once saw Dave Allen at a club,Norma ,and he was hilarious but rude which I believe is parr for the course .We always watched him on TV .
He did take advantage of people in the audience to poke fun .
Caryn...beautiful work .
Linda ...the stand is great .
Toni ...pleasing to have such lovely surprises .
Tanya ....please forgive me for not joining in your class .I shall be keeping an eye on it though .
Feeling sorry for those who have been flooded over the last months as it is happening yet again .
Rose buds are still hanging about and spring flowers appearing .
Am so pleased you will be with someone Julie .
Hope all enjoy the day .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Already in the 50's* today. So warm and damp. Maybe some outside clean up work. That will feel sooooo good to do and even the transfer station is open today.

Ann--sorry you can't participate actively in the grafting, but you can bookmark the pages that you like for coming back to at a later date. That will be good, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, and DROPS is having a big sale on yarns, especially alpacas and cottons. Some beautiful colors.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/kategori_oversikt.php


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My Tricia, you have been busy. Your Forest Paths look great.  Is the bottom picture mitten cozies? What is a mitten cozy?

Belle, that pompom blanket looks so soft. Great work. Sounds like you are getting organized for your holidays.  Decluttering always makes you feel better.

Melanie, what a beautiful card. Thanks for sharing.

Julie, so glad you can be with someone tomorrow. 

Sue, so glad your dizzies went away. Sounds like you are back in the swing of things.

Tanya, so glad you are getting that horrible rental out of your life. It sounds like the people fit the house. Imagine holding back money for a few tires and paint cans. 

Thanks to all for the holiday greetings.  I wish a Merry Christmas to all. May your Christmas contain family and friends, laughter and joy, peace and quietness of spirit.

We got all our cleaning done yesterday, while the kids went to a nearby city to look at board games. We do games. They came home with two-one very complicated and my head was swimming as they read the rules. Fortunately SIL is very good at keeping them all in his head and guiding the rest of us. It was a good game and we will be playing it again. Then they played a short game full of silliness and much uncontrollable laughter. I sat this one out, working on my Forest Paths. This one we will be playing again also. And I will not be knitting.  

I am on to Chart D on my Forest Paths. I did 3 1/2 repeats, not doing the YO at the beginning of each pattern repeat on the last repeat of chart B to have the same number of stitches in my Chart D as I did in Chart A. My skein was short on yardage, so hoping this takes care of it. Hope to get it done this week and then pick up my Canis Majoris again. I finished my Breaking Heart Socks yesterday-again. And they fit great.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love how your forest path cowls turned out Tricia and the cozies. Your color combinations are always so nice.

Tanya, it is good you finally sold the rental. One less headache for you to have to take care of. 

The weather sure is crazy Belle. We are now having a thunder and lightening storm. That cowl looks so nice and soft and the baby blanket will be very cushy with all those pompoms! Be careful out there getting those boxes moved. Looking forward to seeing your curtain progress.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Look below for my Christmas and New Year's effort: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be going out for lunch tomorrow (25th) so that is nice to have company.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Look below for my Christmas and New Year's effort: :thumbup:


Way to go, Karen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun evening, Bev!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Deary me so many pages
> I once saw Dave Allen at a club,Norma ,and he was hilarious but rude which I believe is parr for the course .We always watched him on TV .
> He did take advantage of people in the audience to poke fun .
> Caryn...beautiful work .
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My Tricia, you have been busy. Your Forest Paths look great.  Is the bottom picture mitten cozies? What is a mitten cozy?
> 
> Belle, that pompom blanket looks so soft. Great work. Sounds like you are getting organized for your holidays.  Decluttering always makes you feel better.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev! sounds like you are really busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Look below for my Christmas and New Year's effort: :thumbup:


I guess that took quite a lot to achieve- Happy Christmas etc., to you!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am so frustrated with Ravelry. Just went to look for all those patterns that were 'free' where they say your receipt is stored on Ravelry. Cannot find them. Where are they stored? How do you search for them?


I think it is in your library...there should be a link to your receipt and then you can look above and it should say "in your library".

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good time Bev. I hope your yarn holds out and you can finish.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I think it is in your library...there should be a link to your receipt and then you can look above and it should say "in your library".
> 
> Hope this helps a little.


thanks DFL. Will look again. Maybe they are just part of the general library list as opposed to a category of its own.

BTW, did you see the links I sent you for possible crewel pattern links?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> thanks DFL. Will look again. Maybe they are just part of the general library list as opposed to a category of its own.
> 
> BTW, did you see the links I sent you for possible crewel pattern links?


Yes, and thanks so much....sorry I did not respond earlier...been trying to do some work on reproducing that embroidery design. Someone responded that they might have the left over wool and instructions, but she isn't sure.

I have found so many other kits and honestly when a kit sells for $35.00 and it has not been opened, it is quite a deal. I have found one of Sand Cranes and will probably buy that one.

Today will be a busy day...baking cookies for the neighborhood Luminary Day...we host it every year. I usually make some cookies and have punch!!! Try to also have some healthy snacks for those who are diabetic...it will be a full day of activities...this year...it is harder for me because I still have that awful cough...My knight in shining armor will be working overtime today to fill in...he will probably do the luminary stuff and I will bake cookies!!!

Take care all, and Merry Christmas to all of you on the Lace Party. What a wonderful supportive group we have!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, and thanks so much....sorry I did not respond earlier...been trying to do some work on reproducing that embroidery design. Someone responded that they might have the left over wool and instructions, but she isn't sure.
> 
> I have found so many other kits and honestly when a kit sells for $35.00 and it has not been opened, it is quite a deal. I have found one of Sand Cranes and will probably buy that one.
> 
> ...


Thank you DFL, Christmas morning here- hope your cough eases soon! Happy Christmas Eve for you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev/Caryn--it is good to be done with that rental house. It was purchased as a flip and did a major rehaul on the house. Unfortunately it got completed right when the market crashed in 2007 and I have not been able to sell it. It has been a big headache making me no money and barely covering its own costs. This past year it was unrented as I repainted and cleaned it up and didn't want it rented again with the accompanying damages to do all over again. 

The woman who bought it is a piece of work, taking months to sign the documents even after agreeing to the price within 2 weeks of seeing the house. If you really want to see outrageous, they withheld almost $5000.00 till the paint cans, 2 tires and a couple of brooms were picked up. She didn't like the garbage cans either and was annoyed when told the City owned them and provided them to residents. But I agreed to the deal and smiled sweetly as I gave her the house key and wished her luck. I think she is the perfect snot for her 2 adjacent neighbors. She is the perfect buyer for that place. Maybe it will work for her. Interestingly, I thought she was a single woman but turns out to be married with a 25 yr old son. She did all the paper signing so the husband has no standing in the deal. Surprised me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful dragonfly drawing Melanie. What a nice gift card. Thanks for sharing. 

Julie, enjoy your time out with your friend on Christmas. It is nice you can share this time with a friend.

Ann, thanks for your kind comment on my shawl. 

Tanya, the pattern itself should be right in your library. Not sure about the receipt. 

Bev, enjoy playing your games with the family. Good you got some knitting in as well. 

Karen, such a colorful Christmas greeting. Must have taken a lot of patience! Thank you. 

And thanks everyone for all the holiday good wishes. I wish you all the same and am so glad to be able to share this space here with you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful dragonfly drawing Melanie. What a nice gift card. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Julie, enjoy your time out with your friend on Christmas. It is nice you can share this time with a friend.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--sorry you can't participate actively in the grafting, but you can bookmark the pages that you like for coming back to at a later date. That will be good, too.


I'm not sure I'll be joining in the grafting either, Tanya, but will definitely be bookmarking the pages for future use. Thank you for taking this on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I, too, would like to wish you all a wonderful Christmas and holiday season! It's been so great to be able to join in with all of you here the past year! Thank you and bless you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Look below for my Christmas and New Year's effort: :thumbup:


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I, too, would like to wish you all a wonderful Christmas and holiday season! It's been so great to be able to join in with all of you here the past year! Thank you and bless you!


And the same for you, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, it is good you finally sold the rental. One less headache for you to have to take care of.
> quote]
> 
> And from me, too, Tanya. I'm glad you're out from under that burden. Sorry not income from the sale, but at least you now don't have to worry about it any longer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the same for you, Pam!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, you are way ahead of me. I need to get through Christmas first.  They sound like worthy goals. So glad you got a good nights sleep last night.
> 
> Norma, sending hugs and prayers. I do hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...


Our weather patterns are in reverse this year!! I remember last year getting out on the beach for nice walks.. Actually this is about the time of year I slipped and fell... the hip still reminds me of what a goof I was ..LOL watch your step! and have a great time...  there will be no extra padding on you and your hubby this winter 

Oh I 'm glad you found the items you were looking for!! same with Melanie... it feels good to find missing items  or forgotten items!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am really trying to stay ahead of everything this year and not leave anything until Christmas Eve. I had a dizzy spell first thing this morning so didn't get to jazzercise as planned as I didn't trust driving. Paul stayed at home and then ran the shopping errands planned for today. By this afternoon I felt fine and happy that I did get things done on my to-do list. I got the marzipan on the top of my Christmas cake and will ice (frost) it first thing in the morning. I washed the kitchen floor, and cleaned a little. Paul baked our ham this afternoon so,that will be ready for our Christmas Eve dinner after church. I will cook up potatoes this evening, ready to make potato salad first thing in the morning as well as bake a couple of pumpkin pies and make hard sauce for the Christmas pudding. It is a good feeling to know everything is under control.
> 
> Our girls are hoping to go ice skating with their children tomorrow afternoon at the city outdoor rink. (The only thing is that we are expecting record high temps around 70.) At least we won't be freezing if we go to watch.Then we will all go to church for the early service.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your day improved and is going very well!! you have lots to do still.. I think we are about done with all the Pre-Christmas stuff.. hubby wants to hang the Santas and the musical houses... I said they could wait until next year..LOL But I have to work 8 hours today so he may just do it anyway.. LOL


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free until 12/25 midnight
> Cavorting With Columns Cowl by Suzanne M. Burkett
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cavorting-with-columns-cowl
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I am so frustrated with Ravelry. Just went to look for all those patterns that were 'free' where they say your receipt is stored on Ravelry. Cannot find them. Where are they stored? How do you search for them?


Notebook - Library - Purchased patterns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful work Tricia... they will be very happy with them.. Is that a hand held steamer? I wish mine was that small.. mine is big and heavy but does a great job 

Very nice Belle.. the blanket looks nice and soft and I love the cowl! You are so right about our crazy weather.. Snow level over here is down to 1000ft  I got up early and turned on the heat then crawled back in bed until the house warmed up... 

Tanya YAY on the sale!! I wish you had gotten some proceeds out of it though... 

Have a great Christmas Chris.. Stay safe and enjoy!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Notebook - Library - Purchased patterns.


That was the problem. They are not in the Purchased patterns.
But thanx for responding.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Popping in for a moment to say:

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, safe and fun holidays to all!

Today is baking day, but we are in the midst of a thunderstorm. I am waiting for it to pass so make sure we don't lose power. Although, unbaked cookie dough is always a treat! LOL! I am going to make Jane's potato-chip-and-peanut-butter-chip cookies. YUM! Also, an apple pie, pumpkin bread, and cranberry bread. Okay, I can already see that I need to get back on my 10,000 Steps program.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Caryn/Ronie/Pam for the caring. That house was such a project of passion and it turned out to not produce anything. But it was an effort; the timing was all wrong. Got enough to pay the loan off and a couple of bucks for some bills. I need to be grateful for that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Merry Christmas Julie!! I hope you enjoy your outing.. and I am so glad you are not alone today!! I know Ringo provides wonderful company but someone to talk to that actually talks back is a blessing at times 

I took the snowflakes and cookies in to work yesterday.. they were enjoyed.. and some were eager to pick out their own snowflakes.. I am glad I added them to the plate!! 

This holiday season at the shop has been so much fun!! Oh my gosh.. I am already thinking of way's to make next year even more festive!! our shop is one of the only ones that decorated and has the holiday feel to it! Everyone that comes in mentions it.. it feels good that they can come in.. and listen to the Christmas music with all the decorations and still save 25% on their purchases.. it is a great feeling.. 

I got my new Washer and Dryer combo yesterday! My hubby and son picked it up.. someone from hubby's work picked up the old set and we already did a load of wash.. it is so nice!! they are HE front loaders from Sears.. so quiet and beautiful! Hubby is going to make the pedestals so they are up higher because he let our other ones go with the old set!! I told him we should of held onto them.. LOL it will be fine.. I was thinking he could make a large pedestal for both of them then put a drawer in the pedestal for our laundry products! 

Well I have a full day ahead... Enjoy your Christmas Eve all and I'll check in with you all tomorrow


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--... it is your pom pom blanket that fascinates me. First, it looks wonderful. Second, I have been looking for what to do with 2 balls of that yarn so wonder what tips you might share for working with it. What was the stitch pattern you used for that pattern? and how did you resolve the adding of new balls?


Tanya -- I didn't use a pattern. I've discovered that each pompom yarn may be a bit different -- variations in the length of the cord between each pompom (see below). The one I used is long enough that I used 2 stitches between each pom. So when I cast on, I started by making a loop between 2 poms, then laying the next pom on the needle, then using the cord between that pom and the next, I made to backward twisted loops. And continued this process so that when done the cast on was 1 loop, then the space for a pom, then 2 stitches (the loops), then a pom, then 2 stitches, etc until the end of the row which ended with 1 stitch. Now when you start knitting, you turn the needle and knit into the last backward loop (yep, it is the same loop you just made), then lay the pom along the needle, then knit the next 2 stitches, etc until the end of the row -- ending with a K1. Now turn, knit 1, lay out pom and continue on and on and on. I used a size 7 needle, although you could use any size that works for you.

To join 1 ball to the next, I found that my yarn was 100% acrylic so using a square knot tied the two balls together between the last 2 poms of each ball. I usually make the knot loosely, then holding the 2 poms on the left together and the 2 poms on the right together, pull the knot tight until I just can't pull any harder. Then trim the ends of the yarn down to about 1/8-1/4" from the knot. Now the challenge is to melt the cord making the knot. You could do that by holding over a flame which may discolor the cord or I found that I could use my iron on high heat setting with steam and basically steam it just as if I was hard blocking an acrylic. I used a piece of parchment paper folded in half to protect the yarn when steaming, but that may not be necessary. Be sure and check that the knot is truly formed into a single unit. Do this by pulling on it. You will also find that the feel of the cord has changed. After awhile you can tell the difference.

Casting off is the hard part. Since I used 2 stitches between poms, I did did a K2Together and lifted the prior stitch over. The amount of stretch on the cast off is going to be limited to length of the cord divided by 2, plus the size of the K2T stitch. That's a tough one depending on the length of the cord in relation to the length of the pom.

Because shaping is difficult, you might want to consider doing either a scarf or a hat. The hat could be done in the round. You could divide the stitches onto 2 needles and work 1 row of cast offs rather like a 3-needle cast off. It would make a hat with "ears", but might be kind of fun.

In any case, I tried to photo the join process, the cast on, and how it would look on the needles. Hope this helps.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I got my new Washer and Dryer combo yesterday! My hubby and son picked it up.. someone from hubby's work picked up the old set and we already did a load of wash.. it is so nice!! they are HE front loaders from Sears.. so quiet and beautiful! Hubby is going to make the pedestals so they are up higher because he let our other ones go with the old set!! I told him we should of held onto them.. LOL it will be fine.. I was thinking he could make a large pedestal for both of them then put a drawer in the pedestal for our laundry products!


Very nice. And my dryer is up on concrete blocks - still waiting for the nice stand, it has been at least 10 years, lol.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> I think it is in your library...there should be a link to your receipt and then you can look above and it should say "in your library".
> 
> Hope this helps a little.


Mine also post to my email address that is tied to Ravelry.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Last week I used a wrong term (pattern instead of chart) when talking of my Winter Affair Shawl. It gave the impression that it was complete, but it was far from it. However, I do have it complete except for the bind off. The one side looks a little off and I need your expertise. Will it block out or is it frog again?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Last week I used a wrong term (pattern instead of chart) when talking of my Winter Affair Shawl. It gave the impression that it was complete, but it was far from it. However, I do have it complete except for the bind off. The one side looks a little off and I need your expertise. Will it block out or is it frog again?


I can't see it, but then again, I don't know what I'm supposed to see. My experience has been, that blocking cures many problems - so that may be the easy way out. What looks to be off about it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- I didn't use a pattern. I've discovered that each pompom yarn may be a bit different -- variations in the length of the cord between each pompom (see below). The one I used is long enough that I used 2 stitches between each pom. So when I cast on, I started by making a loop between 2 poms, then laying the next pom on the needle, then using the cord between that pom and the next, I made to backward twisted loops. And continued this process so that when done the cast on was 1 loop, then the space for a pom, then 2 stitches (the loops), then a pom, then 2 stitches, etc until the end of the row which ended with 1 stitch. Now when you start knitting, you turn the needle and knit into the last backward loop (yep, it is the same loop you just made), then lay the pom along the needle, then knit the next 2 stitches, etc until the end of the row -- ending with a K1. Now turn, knit 1, lay out pom and continue on and on and on. I used a size 7 needle, although you could use any size that works for you.
> 
> To join 1 ball to the next, I found that my yarn was 100% acrylic so using a square knot tied the two balls together between the last 2 poms of each ball. I usually make the knot loosely, then holding the 2 poms on the left together and the 2 poms on the right together, pull the knot tight until I just can't pull any harder. Then trim the ends of the yarn down to about 1/8-1/4" from the knot. Now the challenge is to melt the cord making the knot. You could do that by holding over a flame which may discolor the cord or I found that I could use my iron on high heat setting with steam and basically steam it just as if I was hard blocking an acrylic. I used a piece of parchment paper folded in half to protect the yarn when steaming, but that may not be necessary. Be sure and check that the knot is truly formed into a single unit. Do this by pulling on it. You will also find that the feel of the cord has changed. After awhile you can tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Oh, Belle, thank you so much for taking the time for such a detailed description. I think you made it very clear and I will save this post. The pics are great and I recognize the glass garden pieces that look like a bowl of mine. Good idea for using them for fusing the knots. I have this bright purple gifted to me and have been trying to figure out what to do with it--not my personal choice but it will be an interesting challenge.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Last week I used a wrong term (pattern instead of chart) when talking of my Winter Affair Shawl. It gave the impression that it was complete, but it was far from it. However, I do have it complete except for the bind off. The one side looks a little off and I need your expertise. Will it block out or is it frog again?


Agree with Belle that blocking cures many ills in our knitting.

Not sure what is off as it is not blocked but you may be able to make some adjustments by controlling your BO tension.

And BTW, it is looking pretty good from here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, good news finding lost present and keys. I have looked right at something I couldn't find, turn around and look from a different angle and see it. I have also stopped looking to have the item appear when I am to longer stressed.
> 
> The repair shop for the laptop thinks it might be a faulty battery. The battery has storage cells and one may be bad. It would explain always acting up at the same spot, taking so long to charge and not even being able to boot up with a full charge. I did discover it will operate while plugged in. So battery on order and I got to bring the tablet home to use . Pictures of some of Christmas presents. 3 FP cowls, several mitten cozies and some coasters. Still working on the dk coasters and fingerless mitts for Friday morning. Whew.
> 
> ...


Good news about your laptop, Tricia and lovely gifts.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I have this bright purple gifted to me and have been trying to figure out what to do with it--not my personal choice but it will be an interesting challenge.


I agree -- not my choice, but it really is a challenge. As creative as you are, you won't have any problems. PS -- it is easy to RIP -- so you might want to do some swatching and try some shaping before you get started. Good luck.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Everyone seems very busy with holiday doings.
> 
> Melanie,seems like you are the only one knitting now, but I will be joining you momentarily.
> 
> ...


Good news about the house, Tanya, it won't be hanging over you any more. I'm looking forward to a couple of quiet days too. We have my MIL and BIL plus the youngest of my brothers for Christmas lunch tomorrow but that will be quiet, good company and no hassle. Mil will bring her knitting and settle down after lunch while the men talk sport no doubt.
I have my garter and rib swatches done and now need to find a suitable lace pattern - probably one repeat from a shawl, I think.
Enjoy your quiet days and recover your energy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be going out for lunch tomorrow (25th) so that is nice to have company.


Have a nice day, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had a lot f trouble getting onto KP last night & now I don't have much time to chat - so a flying visit - to share a few patterns:

FREE for 24 hours only until 23:59 PST December 24th
Gather by tincanknits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gather

One free pattern of your choice until Midnight December 25 Rome time; Code = HAPPYHOLIDAYS
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/modish-knits/patterns

Free until the end of the day December 26th - any one pattern free; Code = HH2015
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/sashka-macievich

(French only)
Comforting Hearts by Lavinias Niece
http://christine73free.canalblog.com/archives/2009/05/20/13792590.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Because of our many time zones, I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & a peaceful, enjoyable Christmas day - hopefully with family & friends to share it with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--expect your visit with Michael is happily moving along. And his scarf will get done when it gets done....


Thanks, Tanya
It'll be done before he heads back, anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... Merry Christmas Julie!! I hope you enjoy your outing.. and I am so glad you are not alone today!! I know Ringo provides wonderful company but someone to talk to that actually talks back is a blessing at times
> 
> I took the snowflakes and cookies in to work yesterday.. they were enjoyed.. and some were eager to pick out their own snowflakes.. I am glad I added them to the plate!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie! It is Christmas Day too, now for Ros, in Perth.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Because of our many time zones, I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & a peaceful, enjoyable Christmas day - hopefully with family & friends to share it with.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I can already see that I need to get back on my 10,000 Steps program.


Enjoy those cookies. 
My latest confection is Orange Glazed Pecans - delicious!
Maybe we can challenge each other to that 10,000 steps & keep each other on our toes - so to speak.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> ...my Winter Affair Shawl... complete except for the bind off. The one side looks a little off and I need your expertise. Will it block out or is it frog again?


Way to go, MrsMurdog :thumbup: 
I am not sure what you see as a problem but I am sure blocking will fix it since it looks fine to me.

ETA: I see by some comments that I have missed some posts but I can't afford the time to go back. Please forgive me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have a nice day, Julie!


Thanks so much Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I agree -- not my choice, but it really is a challenge. As creative as you are, you won't have any problems. PS -- it is easy to RIP -- so you might want to do some swatching and try some shaping before you get started. Good luck.


Thanx for the vote of confidence and the good suggestions. I usually will do some sample knitting of new yarns to get a feel for them


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Two pumpkin pies, a quiche, frosted Christmas Cake and hard sauce, and I am done, ready to sit and knit a little before any family arrive.

Here is my Christmas cake with its simple message to you all.

Daughter texted that the ice rink is closed today and tomorrow as the temperatures are too high, around 70 degrees.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Especially like your cowl, Belle. Take care in the bad weather and have a Happy Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Two pumpkin pies, a quiche, frosted Christmas Cake and hard sauce, and I am done, ready to sit and knit a little before any family arrive.
> 
> Here is my Christmas cake with its simple message to you all.
> 
> ...


Simple is nice, Sue! Pity it is too hot to skate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be going out for lunch tomorrow (25th) so that is nice to have company.


That is good to hear.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. I am here but lurking. I do hope everyone has a loving and peaceful Christmas. As my favourite comedian, Dave Allen would say..."may your God go with you"


Love Dave Allen. I hope you manage t have a good Christmas too, Norma and that good health soon returns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is good to hear.


Thanks Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, and DROPS is having a big sale on yarns, especially alpacas and cottons. Some beautiful colors.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/kategori_oversikt.php


Deramores sale has started too - 25% off yarn. Money off needles and accessories too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a fun evening, Bev!!!


Sounds great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm in!! I would really benefit from some grafting practice. Sometimes I amaze myself and other times it sticks out like a sore thumb


Me too, good idea!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Feel better,DFL. Hope the doctor can help. I hate when things just hang on.
> 
> DS is feeling better this week. He is sooooo happy.
> 
> Every other Tues we drive past a country pond on the way to one of our clients. Last time we saw beavers. They are still there. Got a few pictures. There are about 4-5 beavers and this year is the first we have ever seen beavers at this pond.


Watched a National Geographic special on them and it was fascinating. Never knew they were such fascinating creatures.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I am up for any grafting that you present us with.. I'm going to get some swatches done up in the next few days..[/quote]

Me, too. Would be good to learn all. Will be a few days before I get home to do my swatches.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is 7.15 on Christmas Eve. Everything that can be done is done. Hubby is cooking - steak and salad, Christmas lights are on, tv off. All is peaceful and quiet. I know it will be far more hectic for many of you, and that you like it that way so I'll wish you all the kind of Christmas you like to have.
Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid not. It has turned into a nasty bout of Crohns. I have have lost my knitting mojo. I have started things and not liked them.etc Some good vibes are requested, please.


I'm sending you good vibes. I have microscopic colitis and it is not as bad as Chron's, so you certain'y have my sympathy. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Deramores sale has started too - 25% off yarn. Money off needles and accessories too.


Yes, I saw that one, too. Lots of sales ongoing.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice. And my dryer is up on concrete blocks - still waiting for the nice stand, it has been at least 10 years, lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--may be frustrating not to be able to skate, but personally, I am grateful for the warm weather as long as it will last. Have a good holiday


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not frustrating for me. Have never ice skated and not about to start, but might have been fun watching the younger members of the family. Everything time I put my head out the door, I can't believe how warm it is. This warm weather has certainly helped our grass which was reseeded a couple of months ago. My DH keeps on talking about getting out there to cut it, but so far that is just talk!

Hope you have a great holiday too.

Sue



tamarque said:


> Sue--may be frustrating not to be able to skate, but personally, I am grateful for the warm weather as long as it will last. Have a good holiday


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Enjoy those cookies.
> My latest confection is Orange Glazed Pecans - delicious!
> Maybe we can challenge each other to that 10,000 steps & keep each other on our toes - so to speak.


'Those cookies' = you neglected to mention that eating just one of these cookies is enough to put me in a diabetic coma! Holy Sugar-Overload, Batman! Of course, that did not stop me from eating them. I made a cuppa to take the edge off the sweet. :lol:

I'm up for a 10,000 Steps Challenge if you are!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Christmas cake with its simple message to you all.
> Sue


YUM!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... Here is my Christmas cake with its simple message to you all...


Lovely cake, Sue - the same to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If I've not said it before- can't remember and not going searching! Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Tanya, it is good you finally sold the rental. One less headache for you to have to take care of.
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Last week I used a wrong term (pattern instead of chart) when talking of my Winter Affair Shawl. It gave the impression that it was complete, but it was far from it. However, I do have it complete except for the bind off. The one side looks a little off and I need your expertise. Will it block out or is it frog again?


It looks really good to me, MrsMurdog.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, the finality of the sale is settling in and beginning to feel like I have walked thru a door. Will make sure I get back to the house on Monday to pick up the last couple of items and pick up the retainage money. It is quite a chunk. Next will be paying off the loan on my house so there is no other debt than annual taxes. Will do that on Monday, too. Nice to be able to move into the New Year with fewer burdens.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, the finality of the sale is settling in and beginning to feel like I have walked thru a door. Will make sure I get back to the house on Monday to pick up the last couple of items and pick up the retainage money. It is quite a chunk. Next will be paying off the loan on my house so there is no other debt than annual taxes. Will do that on Monday, too. Nice to be able to move into the New Year with fewer burdens.


What a relief for you and load off your shoulders! Enjoy, Tanya!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

My goodness, so much to catch up on! I'm not sure I'll be doing the swatches, have to see what Sat., and next week, brings.

Thanks for all the great patterns. My computer will be filling up soon, I have no doubt! Now to talk my dh into getting me a new one with more space in it.

The Music Stand sounds great, I have a TV stand that I can do the same thing on and I can also put a small Ott light on it, which I always do now that my sight for small knitting is gone. Between the light and readers, I'm set. 

Must get the buttons sewed on to my ggs's sweater. He's just over a year old and a real cutie (of course, and I'm not prejudices about it at all!).

Ronie: The spoon fudge sounds wonderful. Are you saving a few cookies for us here? 

The shawls everyone has pictured are really lovely. I agree that the shawl that's not blocked yet will look just fine. It may be that the cables are bent on your needle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, the finality of the sale is settling in ..Nice to be able to move into the New Year with fewer burdens.


Congratulations on the sale, Tanya.
It certainly will be a great way to start the New Year. What a relief!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ... I'm not sure I'll be doing the swatches...


No worries - you can still hang around. I, too, will have a bit much on the go. I will watch & learn although I might not have the time to devote to swatches either.


> He's just over a year old and a real cutie (of course, and I'm not prejudices about it at all!).


Of course, you aren't biased!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--whoever began the myth that grandma's are biased!!!!

And please continue to hang out here even if you don't actively participate in the grafting. Of course you can jump in whenever you have a few moments.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, the finality of the sale is settling in and beginning to feel like I have walked thru a door. Will make sure I get back to the house on Monday to pick up the last couple of items and pick up the retainage money. It is quite a chunk. Next will be paying off the loan on my house so there is no other debt than annual taxes. Will do that on Monday, too. Nice to be able to move into the New Year with fewer burdens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, the finality of the sale is settling in and beginning to feel like I have walked thru a door. Will make sure I get back to the house on Monday to pick up the last couple of items and pick up the retainage money. It is quite a chunk. Next will be paying off the loan on my house so there is no other debt than annual taxes. Will do that on Monday, too. Nice to be able to move into the New Year with fewer burdens.


I married my husband 7 1/2 yrs ago. We are FINALLY ready to put my house on the market. I feel your joy, and am looking forward to feeling it for myself. Congratulations!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> I married my husband 7 1/2 yrs ago. We are FINALLY ready to put my house on the market. I feel your joy, and am looking forward to feeling it for myself. Congratulations!


Hopefully your immediate market is favorable to you and that you get some good prospects. If you need any pointers PM me. As a professional remodeler and home inspector I have some experience.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

To add to the joy of the holidays, I just finished dry stretching the curtain and it is technically the size it needs to be. But I think a small -- say 1 or 1 1/2 inch edging would be nice. Just going to leave it sitting in the front room so I can look at it as I walk by waiting for inspiration to strike. What type of edging do I want????

Happiness to everyone.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hopefully your immediate market is favorable to you and that you get some good prospects. If you need any pointers PM me. As a professional remodeler and home inspector I have some experience.


My husband took a course to be a home inspector but didn't want the liability. My house is 185 yrs old, and he is afraid of what he will have to do to make a sale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> To add to the joy of the holidays, I just finished dry stretching the curtain and it is technically the size it needs to be. But I think a small -- say 1 or 1 1/2 inch edging would be nice. Just going to leave it sitting in the front room so I can look at it as I walk by waiting for inspiration to strike. What type of edging do I want????
> 
> Happiness to everyone.


With your expertise, Belle - it is going to be superb however you finish it off!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Mrs. Murdog, your winter affair shawl is looking great to me. I think it will all straighten out when it is blocked. Pretty color yarn!

Elizabeth, hope you got all that baking done and that you will be sharing with lots of people. Enjoy your vacation and your Christmas.

Linda sounds like a lovely way to spend Christmas Day. Enjoy.

Pretty Christmas cake Sue and sweet message, same to you. Glad you got everything done, now enjoy your time with family. 

Bet the curtain is beautiful Belle and I'm looking forward to see how you finish it ! 

I just finished the last clue of the lace/cable advent scarf and bound off. Might be able to get it blocked tomorrow!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I just finished dry stretching the curtain and it is technically the size it needs to be. But I think a small -- say 1 or 1 1/2 inch edging would be nice. ...


This is sounding like another never-ending project like your mother's bedspread.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> ...My house is 185 yrs old, and he is afraid of what he will have to do to make a sale.


But that should also add so much character!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is sounding like another never-ending project like your mother's bedspread.


Let's hope not. I'd like to get it done this calendar year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, read alot and started a post and lost it.

Thanks to all for the wonderful Christmas wishes. Christmas hugs to all. 

Belle, your edging will be amazing. Looking forward to seeing it.

Julie, have a great Christmas. Looking forward to a night's sleep before ours. 

We did get to walk today. About an hour and a half. Wonderful restful time, just DH and I. We like to walk slow and see the things around us. Often one or the other of us is giving the other the time to fully see what they are looking at. Just lovely. 

Finished Forest Paths today. Won't get it blocked till some time next week. Now focusing on Canis Majoris.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Mrs. Murdog, your winter affair shawl is looking great to me. I think it will all straighten out when it is blocked. Pretty color yarn!
> 
> Elizabeth, hope you got all that baking done and that you will be sharing with lots of people. Enjoy your vacation and your Christmas.
> 
> ...


For the sake of time, I am agreeing with Caryn.  Congratulations on getting your cables and lace advent scarf finished!!!

The Celtic Cable Scarf is wrapped and ready to go tomorrow!!! The Fish Hat is still on the needles. I will get it finished for her birthday in January. We had a wonderful evening at church and home.  Blessings to you all!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, read alot and started a post and lost it.
> 
> Thanks to all for the wonderful Christmas wishes. Christmas hugs to all.
> 
> ...


I should get a good sleep before Boxing Day tonight- I plan on doing a little shopping.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I went for my afternoon nap on December 24th,
When to my amazed eyes did appear,
...on my worktable a lone envelope from Tat's All.

Carefully opening it I perused,
...the lovely two tatting needles I did order with much glee!

Two more gifts were waiting for me in another room,
...more shawls to keep my neck and shoulders warm.

Mysteriously a Chocolate Cheesecake did jump into my shopping basket (A Sarah Lee).
I couldn't handle more than the recommended 1/6th serving.

MERRY Christmas, and a occasional holiday treat for all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ..MERRY Christmas, and a occasional holiday treat for all.


And the same to you


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Season's Greetings. Wishing you all peace and love. 

Do I sound like an old hippy?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> My husband took a course to be a home inspector but didn't want the liability. My house is 185 yrs old, and he is afraid of what he will have to do to make a sale.


The house I just sold was built in 1860 and is a very tiny house. When I bought it in 2004, it was a total wreck and like the Leaning Tower of Piza. I completely rebuilt the house but maintained anything 'antique' including old tin ceilings which I stripped and repainted. I straighened it out significantly but there is still a significant tilt with floors being out of level. There are lots of little 'things' with the house but that was not the problem in selling it. The problems encountered included size of house, no off street parking, and a market glutted with foreclosures. It took several years for most foreclosures to sell which finally increased the market price of my house to something I could live with even tho it is still a major loss for me. All this to say, age of house and little foibles are not always much of an issue. And there are some people who will love the romance of an old building and the idea of it being a canvass for their dreams.

As for home inspection liability, I never had a worry about it altho the field talks about this a lot. I guess it is an issue for newbies especially if they don't know construction and we do get people like that. The mold assessment company I am subbing to right now just told me they are hiring a new guy who is coming in from the field to work. Big sigh of relief on my part as there will now be someone who understands my questions when I have any. HI is like that, too. If you know construction and understand the different building styles, it is fairly easy to review a house and make a reasonable and professional statement about it. It does require serious work and understanding to do an inspection but HI's are also only a snapshot picture in time and can only speak to what is easily visible which relieves a lot of liability for what is hidden or not visible at the time of inspection. I find my reports valuable to others because I can address the history of building styles and the consequences of them in terms of expectations and maintenance. The guy who inspected my house for the buyer, a man who I know and generally respect, called out some problems that a) were not real, and b) were unethical for him to make judgements about. And this is a very bright and knowledgeable person. I hit the ceiling when reading his summary, which is all I was given. Fortunately, I was able to counter his comments with a different reality and his report didn't kill this deal.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Season's Greetings. Wishing you all peace and love.
> 
> Do I sound like an old hippy?


And what is wrong with that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is for Norma- who I hope by now is feeling a bit better!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Norma, I do hope you are feeling better. 

I will listen to Norma's video later, when more people are awake.

Merry Christmas, LP. You have all been a joy to get to know and knit with. More Christmas hugs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! We are all finally awake and ready to see what Santa brought  Have a wonderful day and stay safe!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Season's Greetings. Wishing you all peace and love.


Thank you, Linda - the same to you 


> Do I sound like an old hippy?


Nothing wrong with that.
(except for the old part)
;-)


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with that. Hope I get time to read through this section of LP. Grafting is my weak point.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And what is wrong with that!


Nothing at all, Tanya. As I typed the words, I just flashed back to my youth - in a good way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is for Norma- who I hope by now is feeling a bit better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> (except for the old part)
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very beautiful, Julie.


 :thumbup: It is an old favourite of mine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.faithtap.com/5204/josh-groban-sings-o-holy-night/?v=1

This came through on face book today - love his voice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> I agree with that. Hope I get time to read through this section of LP. Grafting is my weak point.


Hi, Anne


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I agree with that. Hope I get time to read through this section of LP. Grafting is my weak point.


Welcome BlueButterfly. Take the first couple of days to knit up some swatches to ready for the grafting. Do you need basic SS grafting info? Or what is your interest. We will do garter stitch, ribbing and lace. So do your matching samples in each of these stitches. For the lace pick any that has YO's, K's and P's. I have suggested at least 20 st samples but you can make more if you want. I also suggest using a DK wt as it is easy to work with w/o being too bulky and it will be easy to read the stitches.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pg 19/20


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Nothing at all, Tanya. As I typed the words, I just flashed back to my youth - in a good way.


I was being a bit sarcastic/humorous. There seems to be a conditioning of the public to think poorly of the 1960-70's when the public was claiming its power both politically and personally. To identify with that era is supposed to be shameful, but not in my book. Younger people should really be studying that period to learn about other possibilities for how we live. I should add that it was a period where people were opening up to each other, relaxing and the empowerment felt was a real high!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I was being a bit sarcastic/humorous. There seems to be a conditioning of the public to think poorly of the 1960-70's when the public was claiming its power both politically and personally. To identify with that era is supposed to be shameful, but not in my book. Younger people should really be studying that period to learn about other possibilities for how we live. I should add that it was a period where people were opening up to each other, relaxing and the empowerment felt was a real high!


I have to agree, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free pattern until January 1 - pick one; Code = happy2016
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jenny-f

Free during the February MKAL
Bokeh Shawl MKAL by Klar Sternen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bokeh-shawl-mkal

CAL - to start on Thursday 4th February
Mandala Madness by Helen Shrimpton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mandala-madness

Free through December 31, 2015 with code HOLIDAZE 
Before The Fall Mitts by MollyGirl Yarn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/before-the-fall-mitts

Free pattern today; code = CHRISTMASGIFT 
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/chauntel-ensey


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Holidays everyone, I hope everyone got what they asked Santa for. You're very special people and I thank you for including me in your group.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have been really busy, Tricia! Hope you finish all in time.


Finished the last one this morning. Time was so close I didn't get pictures. I was blocking them a couple of hours before I presented them. Hope it was the short time and the feeling of needing to hurry that I had trouble with the dk. If I do any for next year I need to start now! Now to relax a day or two then work on a project for for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Now to relax a day or two then work on a project for for me.


Most definitely!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Julie. That was lovely. I have managed to go to my daughter's today and eat a little turkey :thumbup: 
I do hope everyone had a lovely day.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> My Tricia, you have been busy. Your Forest Paths look great.  Is the bottom picture mitten cozies? What is a mitten cozy?


Mitten cozies are covers to put around drinks to keep them cold or hot longer and protect fingers. These are made to look like a pair of mittens. Jane shared a cable design cozy a week or two ago. Just a nice little gift. I used cotton for absorption but other yarns can be used.

My neighbor claimed hers and her husband's. Taking one to work and the is with her coaster on a little table by where she sits.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I am so frustrated with Ravelry. Just went to look for all those patterns that were 'free' where they say your receipt is stored on Ravelry. Cannot find them. Where are they stored? How do you search for them?


Maybe someone answered but try My projects, library, purchased
(If i remember correctly)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished the last one this morning. Time was so close I didn't get pictures. I was blocking them a couple of hours before I presented them. Hope it was the short time and the feeling of needing to hurry that I had trouble with the dk. If I do any for next year I need to start now! Now to relax a day or two then work on a project for for me.


 :thumbup: I just set out to do a quick shop, minus my wallet- so I had to pay double for the taxi!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. That was lovely. I have managed to go to my daughter's today and eat a little turkey :thumbup:
> I do hope everyone had a lovely day.


I guess a little bit is better than not being able to eat at all. I do hope you conquer this bout sooner rather than slowly- all patience, dear!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

The video for Norma was so nice Julie. Very sweet of you. His voice and of course the song were very soothing. Thanks for sharing here.

Norma, so glad you were able to be with your daughter and eat a bit of the meal. Sending more healing vibes.

Linda, thanks for the peace and love, from one old hippie to another  Thanks for the Josh Groban video too - 

I saved the Before the Fall mitts pattern. Thanks Jane.

Dodie hope you are enjoying your holiday too. Glad you are here.

Julie, I have done that before. I filled up my grocery cart and then had to leave it, as I had forgotten my wallet! It was very embarrassing. 

Tricia, glad you got all you planned done. You definitely deserve a good rest now and some nice leisure knitting for you!

Here's a picture of the sock madness advent scarf blocking.

Hope everyone has had (and are having) a wonderful holiday celebration with family and friends!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, thanks for the peace and love, from one old hippie to another  Thanks for the Josh Groban video too -
> 
> Here's a picture of the sock madness advent scarf blocking.
> 
> Hope everyone has had (and are having) a wonderful holiday celebration with family and friends!


You are welcome, Caryn. Your advent scarf is gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I just set out to do a quick shop, minus my wallet- so I had to pay double for the taxi!!!!


Don't you just want to kick your self. :?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> The video for Norma was so nice Julie. Very sweet of you. His voice and of course the song were very soothing. Thanks for sharing here.
> 
> Norma, so glad you were able to be with your daughter and eat a bit of the meal. Sending more healing vibes.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished the last one this morning. Time was so close I didn't get pictures. I was blocking them a couple of hours before I presented them. Hope it was the short time and the feeling of needing to hurry that I had trouble with the dk. If I do any for next year I need to start now! Now to relax a day or two then work on a project for for me.


Yes, gift yourself. You deserve a nice one.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Sisu, what a beautiful scarf! It's exquisite.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe someone answered but try My projects, library, purchased
> (If i remember correctly)


thanx Tricia. I did finally find it. I was having such a brain glitch that day--everything seemed to just go blank and nothing seemed to penetrate. They get saved in my Library and need to go in and sort it for future finding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are welcome, Caryn. Your advent scarf is gorgeous.


Big Ditto here!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful work Tricia... they will be very happy with them.. Is that a hand held steamer? I wish mine was that small.. mine is big and heavy but does a great job


Thank you. Yes it is a small hand held streamer. It does good but i wish it were a little larger. It works great on small projects takes a long time on large ones like shawls.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, Your advent scarf is gorgeous!!!! I love it!! 

We went for another walk today. We came around a turn in the path and found a deer. So we, us and the deer, just stood there for awhile as I took pictures. My camera makes little noises. I think the deer are curious about the noises. The one followed us a bit like the other one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> The video for Norma was so nice Julie. Very sweet of you. His voice and of course the song were very soothing. Thanks for sharing here.
> 
> Norma, so glad you were able to be with your daughter and eat a bit of the meal. Sending more healing vibes.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful, Caryn. I haven't gotten any of my blocking done yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--hope your health continues to improve and glad you were able to spend the day with family.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, Your advent scarf is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!
> 
> We went for another walk today. We came around a turn in the path and found a deer. So we, us and the deer, just stood there for awhile as I took pictures. My camera makes little noises. I think the deer are curious about the noises. The one followed us a bit like the other one.


That was special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> The video for Norma was so nice Julie. Very sweet of you. His voice and of course the song were very soothing. Thanks for sharing here.
> 
> Norma, so glad you were able to be with your daughter and eat a bit of the meal. Sending more healing vibes.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the song, Caryn! The taxi lady said she had driven three lots of people in the last two days who had forgotten their wallets- I just can't remember doing it before- but definitely embarrassing when you go to pay for what you've collected.
That scarf design looks most intricate to the uninitiated!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Don't you just want to kick your self. :?


It sure is annoying losing the extra money for the taxi- I could have gone out another day next week for that cost- oh well, hopefully lesson learned!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, Your advent scarf is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!
> 
> We went for another walk today. We came around a turn in the path and found a deer. So we, us and the deer, just stood there for awhile as I took pictures. My camera makes little noises. I think the deer are curious about the noises. The one followed us a bit like the other one.


Curious not frightened! Quite an encounter.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are welcome, Caryn. Your advent scarf is gorgeous.


Thanks Linda. I am looking forward to getting it off the mat and wearing it  if it gets a bit chillier soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is beautiful, Caryn.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Sisu, what a beautiful scarf! It's exquisite.


Thanks Williesmom. It really was a great pattern and certainly kept my interest.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Big Ditto here!


Thanks Tanya. Now I am working on finishing the advent scarf I stated with Sue and that one will need to be grafted with garter stitch, which I will need to learn


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, Your advent scarf is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!
> 
> We went for another walk today. We came around a turn in the path and found a deer. So we, us and the deer, just stood there for awhile as I took pictures. My camera makes little noises. I think the deer are curious about the noises. The one followed us a bit like the other one.


Thanks Bev.
That deer looks sooo cute. How nice that it stood there for you to take its picture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's beautiful, Caryn. I haven't gotten any of my blocking done yet. Hopefully soon.


Thanks Pam. Looking forward to seeing all your fo's too. You have quite a few you finished off if I remember correctly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the song, Caryn! The taxi lady said she had driven three lots of people in the last two days who had forgotten their wallets- I just can't remember doing it before- but definitely embarrassing when you go to pay for what you've collected.
> That scarf design looks most intricate to the uninitiated!


Well, I always check now, before I leave! 
There were many different cables in the scarf and I really had to make sure that I was doing the right one. But other than that, the patterns you do for your gansey are just as intricate, if not more!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I just set out to do a quick shop, minus my wallet- so I had to pay double for the taxi!!!!


Ouch. Money that could be used for essentials. Most shops were closed here today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> T
> Here's a picture of the sock madness advent scarf blocking.


Absolutely stunning, Caryn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on projects well finished, a day well spent.  You are a special bunch and I am so blessed to know you. Have a wonderful evening/day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. Looking forward to seeing all your fo's too. You have quite a few you finished off if I remember correctly.


I do. Four FO's and am working on my Dancing Bees border now. It's getting closer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev.
> That deer looks sooo cute. How nice that it stood there for you to take its picture.


I got a ton of pictures of him. Some closeups and then of him following us. 

So sorry, Julie, that you had to spend double for your taxi. I hate when I forget things like that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ....Here's a picture of the sock madness advent scarf blocking...


It is fantastic, Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I always check now, before I leave!
> There were many different cables in the scarf and I really had to make sure that I was doing the right one. But other than that, the patterns you do for your gansey are just as intricate, if not more!


I would debate that point!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a different sort of complex, perhaps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ouch. Money that could be used for essentials. Most shops were closed here today.


True- but remember we are almost the day ahead, Tricia- so it was Saturday- although a lot were closed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I got a ton of pictures of him. Some closeups and then of him following us.
> 
> So sorry, Julie, that you had to spend double for your taxi. I hate when I forget things like that.


It is annoying, when it is something that should be so obvious- but no major harm done!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've added the one photo that Bev posted to my many potential cross stitch/painting opportunities...in her KP folder on this hard drive. We don't live close enough for anything but geese. And all y'all would get bored with them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I just set out to do a quick shop, minus my wallet- so I had to pay double for the taxi!!!!


What a trial!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. Your Sock Madness scarf is great. Lovely work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--hope your health continues to improve and glad you were able to spend the day with family.


Thank you, Tanya. It was good to see them. We came home early as the roads were beginning to flood. It makes driving tricky. There are several severe flood warnings issued which must be horrendous. Locally they have restored our fen (marsh) which allows the river to flood naturally. The villages are built where they are safe so the flooding that happened 10 years ago does not occur now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. Now I am working on finishing the advent scarf I stated with Sue and that one will need to be grafted with garter stitch, which I will need to learn


Ditto! Great minds think alike!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I do. Four FO's and am working on my Dancing Bees border now. It's getting closer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I have three down and one to go :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a trial!


Ah well, hopefully I've learned to double check more carefully.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, Your advent scarf is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!
> 
> We went for another walk today. We came around a turn in the path and found a deer. So we, us and the deer, just stood there for awhile as I took pictures. My camera makes little noises. I think the deer are curious about the noises. The one followed us a bit like the other one.


Fantastic - and a lovely pic.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sure is annoying losing the extra money for the taxi- I could have gone out another day next week for that cost- oh well, hopefully lesson learned!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. It was good to see them. We came home early as the roads were beginning to flood. It makes driving tricky. There are several severe flood warnings issued which must be horrendous. Locally they have restored our fen (marsh) which allows the river to flood naturally. The villages are built where they are safe so the flooding that happened 10 years ago does not occur now.


I do wish they would stop building on flood plains, it causes so much trouble along the whole length of a river.
But the weather is really odd this year. We went for a walk tis morning and it was 13C - a good 10 higher than we would normally expect, and so very wet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do wish they would stop building on flood plains, it causes so much trouble along the whole length of a river.
> But the weather is really odd this year. We went for a walk tis morning and it was 13C - a good 10 higher than we would normally expect, and so very wet.


We have building codes in NYS regarding building in wetlands. Older buildings in flood plains/wetlands are usually low cost cabins or trailers as down at the end my road where we have a river. We also have increasing efforts to create wetland and watercourse laws in the various townships. The one I have been involved in writing prevents any building in such areas. Years ago I did a little workshop on building land and brought in someone from the DEC. I still remember him telling us, back in the mid-1970's, there was no buildable land left in the town but it hasn't stopped developers from securing building permits. What I have seen is people building in heavily rocky and hilly areas as opposed to wetlands. They are till subject to flooding from the ground water run off. One of the things I have seen after some serious flooding as with the Hurricane Sandy, is FEMA comes in and will pay for rebuilding but demands the homes be raised 8 ft above flood level. Not very attractive but it does preserve the above levels from flooding. My son/DIL lived in a condo apt located near a river. DIL had 3 major floods in the apt, the last one from Sandy which resulted in 3 ft of water throughout the apt. Most of this was due to lack of engineering to control flooding around the apartment complex. It is always about money/greed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I've added the one photo that Bev posted to my many potential cross stitch/painting opportunities...in her KP folder on this hard drive. We don't live close enough for anything but geese. And all y'all would get bored with them.


Thanks, Karen.



linda09 said:


> Fantastic - and a lovely pic.


Thanks, Linda. I think that we would still be standing there, as the deer was not inclined to move.  Both times that we stopped to take pictures, we were the one to move. Then he would move.



Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. It was good to see them. We came home early as the roads were beginning to flood. It makes driving tricky. There are several severe flood warnings issued which must be horrendous. Locally they have restored our fen (marsh) which allows the river to flood naturally. The villages are built where they are safe so the flooding that happened 10 years ago does not occur now.


Norma, how great that they restored your marsh. Sometimes man will just not understand what they have done to upset the balance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--is your marsh run as a wildlife preserve?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> The video for Norma was so nice Julie. Very sweet of you. His voice and of course the song were very soothing. Thanks for sharing here.
> 
> Norma, so glad you were able to be with your daughter and eat a bit of the meal. Sending more healing vibes.
> 
> ...


Your scarf is just gorgeous!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have missed a lot but between the holiday and my cold I have been away from the PC. I hope all had a nice Christmas. I see that Norma is on the mend which is good news. And Tanya will be able to pay off her mortgage, also good news. Lots of interest in your advent scarf Caryn, and a lovely color. I am sure your edge choice will be great Belle. Nice to see wildlife Bev and thanks for sharing the photo. Bummer about the taxi ride Julie but glad you were able to go out for the day. Back to bed for me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I was being a bit sarcastic/humorous. There seems to be a conditioning of the public to think poorly of the 1960-70's when the public was claiming its power both politically and personally. To identify with that era is supposed to be shameful, but not in my book. Younger people should really be studying that period to learn about other possibilities for how we live. I should add that it was a period where people were opening up to each other, relaxing and the empowerment felt was a real high!


Very well put!! I do have to say though that I do see a nice throwback every once in a while with our "mother earth" ideas from back then. Lots of growing our own food and making our own clothes again  a interest in preserving food and doing our best to make as small of a foot print as possible  it is a great feeling to see the younger generation embrace a lot of what was ground breaking back then.. even with the music.. lots of my son's friends go crazy over my husband album collection 

welcome Bluebutterflies! it will be fun to improve our grafting  I'm glad you could join us.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Tricia... and I bet everyone enjoy's the gifts you made... you did do a beautiful job with them  I do agree.. now you can set your needles down and breath!! chase the dogs around the house a little ..  

Caryn that is the most unusual scarf!! and just amazing.. I love the blue and I know you will get lots of compliments on it.. you did a wonderful job knitting it


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--is your marsh run as a wildlife preserve?


Yes, it is an area of special scientific interest with a lot of rare plants. Since it was restored there are water voles and otters which we are very proud of having.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Julie I am sorry...I hope it wasn't too high of a cost! Our taxi's charge a min of $10! we do have a transit bus for the one's who need picked up at their homes.. mostly for Dr. appts and I don't know how much that costs.. any extra money spent is not fun though no matter how much it costs up .. I have also forgotten our money at home and have had to come back and pay for it. in the little town here we are able to take our grocery's home with us they know we will be back! LOL the other shops are not so eager to let their item out of the store with out being paid for... 

Bev how special is that.. you and hubby must have a very friendly 'Aura' LOL it is precious when they interact with you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I do. Four FO's and am working on my Dancing Bees border now. It's getting closer.


Well since the weather decided to act like winter here... you should be able to finish it up.. plus it will keep you warm while you are knitting on it ... 4 of them!!! nice... I would love to see them..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it is an area of special scientific interest with a lot of rare plants. Since it was restored there are water voles and otters which we are very proud of having.


That sounds wonderful Norma. I am sure those of you who worked to restore the marshland feel very good about your efforts. Are there efforts to do public education about the importance of wetlands/marshes?

We have a lot of people environmentally concerned around here, too. The State has a list of endangered and threatened species that we have included in our local law for protection. Other wildlife threatened by development would become a big battle. However, we also have the opposite--people who are 'property rights' people who think every public collective effort to preserve open space and protect watercourses and wetlands is an illegal taking. It is making lawyers very rich! However, I must say our lawyer who has gotten paid a good chunk has also done a lot of pro-bono work on our law as he is personally committed to the work. We are very happy to have him on our side.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great Norma I am glad you are feeling better.. at least well enough to go out.. and make it home safely 

Tanya in our park there are a few homes built on what I call stilts, they terrify me to think of living in them.. one year one of the houses on the other side of the park that was not on stilts but also not on a foundation!! slid down the hill and landed in the park.. all intact! the guy had to lift the house up out of the park and put a foundation under it! this has been probably 3 maybe 4 years ago and it still isn't rented.. I do have a feeling that this park was formed by a very angry creek that flooded a valley through the middle of town.. and then like Linda mentioned.. they put a park in there.. and now we wait to see if it will flood out..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very well put!! I do have to say though that I do see a nice throwback every once in a while with our "mother earth" ideas from back then. Lots of growing our own food and making our own clothes again  a interest in preserving food and doing our best to make as small of a foot print as possible  it is a great feeling to see the younger generation embrace a lot of what was ground breaking back then.. even with the music.. lots of my son's friends go crazy over my husband album collection
> 
> welcome Bluebutterflies! it will be fun to improve our grafting  I'm glad you could join us.


Thanks Ronie. It is great to see younger people embrace lifestyles that are grounded in preserving the environment and promoting health. Most of our organic farmers are people who were 'hippies' or politically progressive people 40-50 yrs ago. However, there are young people who are beginning to invest themselves in the land. When I shop for organic food you can see this generation dichotomy--people in their 60's and up and young people in their late 20's-30's. Am very glad to see the young ones there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great Norma I am glad you are feeling better.. at least well enough to go out.. and make it home safely
> 
> Tanya in our park there are a few homes built on what I call stilts, they terrify me to think of living in them.. one year one of the houses on the other side of the park that was not on stilts but also not on a foundation!! slid down the hill and landed in the park.. all intact! the guy had to lift the house up out of the park and put a foundation under it! this has been probably 3 maybe 4 years ago and it still isn't rented.. I do have a feeling that this park was formed by a very angry creek that flooded a valley through the middle of town.. and then like Linda mentioned.. they put a park in there.. and now we wait to see if it will flood out..


Isn't it insane given all the engineering knowledge available to build like that. We have lots of older houses/cabins really built on piers. That works if the piers are well anchored in the ground. Obviously the one you mentioned was not. That owner of the sliding cabin awoke to a big shock I am sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... the weather is really odd this year. We went for a walk tis morning and it was 13C - a good 10 higher than we would normally expect, and so very wet.


I just got an email from a friend in France. It was 16° there yesterday & the primroses & daffodils are blooming. Another mentioned that the mimosas were in flower. Not good, I would think. There is bond to be frost later on so there will likely be damage.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... I hope you all had a Very Merry Christmas!! Ours was wonderful  I do think that if we had only gotten our son the 'Tablet' he would of been thrilled..LOL he enjoyed all of his gifts and said it was the best Christmas ever!! I would of been happy with no gifts just to see how happy he is.. he has gone though such a hard time of it.. but life is getting better for him and at 22 these changes are exciting. 

We had our neighbor over for dinner and some great conversation.. he is hosting the New Years Eve dinner  I look forward to seeing his view! he is in the house above us..  I'll take pictures.. 

I got a little bit of knitting done yesterday, I am getting close to the edging.. at this point every row takes longer and longer to do! But it was nice to just relax.. plus I think we were on sugar overload!! thankfully we gave away most all of the cookies.. I can't remember the last time we did very little but veg out in front of the TV.. I feel like I need a good hike! Maybe if it will warm up a little we will take the dogs for a walk today..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

good message for the new year


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Isn't it insane given all the engineering knowledge available to build like that. We have lots of older houses/cabins really built on piers. That works if the piers are well anchored in the ground. Obviously the one you mentioned was not. That owner of the sliding cabin awoke to a big shock I am sure.


Well luckily the people living in it were out of town that day.. it is a rental and the guy who rents it out has several rentals in town.. he is always out and about doing something on one of them.. I think he takes pretty good care of his tenants.. He is the same man who when he goes out deep sea fishing will bring us back a nice piece of fresh fish.. and usually a request for hubby to fix something on his boat..LOL


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!! The sun is coming up on a clear sky day -- that means at least for the moment no new snow on the roads -- just brutal cold (currently about 2 degrees. F). Hope all of you had a wonderful holiday. I'm pretty excited this morning because I just finished typing up a chart for the lace edging for the curtain. When I got home from visiting my Mom yesterday, I sat down with all my pattern books, couldn't find an edging I liked, so designed one that matches the major motif in the curtain. Then did some test knitting until I was happy with the results. So started the day getting the chart all prettied up and ready to go. Now if I can just get my fingers rolling, I'll be on the final lap of the curtain circuit.

Wonder, can she get it done by years end????

So glad Norma is on the mend and hope the same for everyone. I think today would be a fine day to sit, relax and let's see..... maybe knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Wonder, can she get it done by years end????


Yes, she can!!


> I think today would be a fine day to sit, relax and let's see..... maybe knit.


Good plan!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well luckily the people living in it were out of town that day.. it is a rental and the guy who rents it out has several rentals in town.. he is always out and about doing something on one of them.. I think he takes pretty good care of his tenants.. He is the same man who when he goes out deep sea fishing will bring us back a nice piece of fresh fish.. and usually a request for hubby to fix something on his boat..LOL


Well he sure missed the boat on this house (LOL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--that is definitely cold out your way. Well, good weather to stay indoors and knit. A good prospect for you finishing up your curtain. Anxious to see what you have created in the full.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pic. Thanks for sharing.

Sue

Sue


tamarque said:


> good message for the new year


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well he sure missed the boat on this house (LOL)


Funny ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> good message for the new year


How sweet


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is always about money/greed.[/quote]

Add ignorance and arrogance into the mix and there is your disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is always about money/greed.


Add ignorance and arrogance into the mix and there is your disaster waiting to happen.[/quote]

Yes. Ignorance + Arrogance = Stupid!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just got an email from a friend in France. It was 16° there yesterday & the primroses & daffodils are blooming. Another mentioned that the mimosas were in flower. Not good, I would think. There is bond to be frost later on so there will likely be damage.


I don't worry about the bulbs so much but some of the herbaceous plants and more delicate shrubs like the jasmine could get damaged.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> good message for the new year


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on all of the FO's, Pam and Norma!

The weather patterns are definitely different these days. Take care, all!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I don't worry about the bulbs so much but some of the herbaceous plants and more delicate shrubs like the jasmine could get damaged.


That was more what I was thinking about - that the deciduous trees & other plants would wake up too soon & be very vulnerable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a progress pic on Michael's scarf.
I decided to twist the stitches between the cables. Originally, you could hardly see the garter ridges that delineated the frets. Even the cables were not as noticeable. I think that it looks much better now.
The grey is knit according to the pattern - still not really visible but a bit better than the red.
You can get an idea of the edge created by the tubular cast on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it is an area of special scientific interest with a lot of rare plants. Since it was restored there are water voles and otters which we are very proud of having.


Excellent!!



Ronie said:


> Bev how special is that.. you and hubby must have a very friendly 'Aura' LOL it is precious when they interact with you


Thanks, Ronie. Yes, I am not sure what it is, maybe because when we see one, we stop and get quiet right away. But we usually have plenty of time to take pictures. 

What a sweet picture, Tanya!! 

Lovely scarf, Jane. That is knitting up well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have missed a lot but between the holiday and my cold I have been away from the PC. I hope all had a nice Christmas. I see that Norma is on the mend which is good news. And Tanya will be able to pay off her mortgage, also good news. Lots of interest in your advent scarf Caryn, and a lovely color. I am sure your edge choice will be great Belle. Nice to see wildlife Bev and thanks for sharing the photo. Bummer about the taxi ride Julie but glad you were able to go out for the day. Back to bed for me.


Up early? or not well?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Julie I am sorry...I hope it wasn't too high of a cost! Our taxi's charge a min of $10! we do have a transit bus for the one's who need picked up at their homes.. mostly for Dr. appts and I don't know how much that costs.. any extra money spent is not fun though no matter how much it costs up .. I have also forgotten our money at home and have had to come back and pay for it. in the little town here we are able to take our grocery's home with us they know we will be back! LOL the other shops are not so eager to let their item out of the store with out being paid for...
> 
> Bev how special is that.. you and hubby must have a very friendly 'Aura' LOL it is precious when they interact with you


Cost an extra $6- not too bad, especially as I knew exactly where the wallet was, thank goodness for taxis with EFTPOS.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Lovely scarf, Jane. That is knitting up well.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: :twisted: My 10-12 Sage plants are quite healthy...even the round-leaf.

I'm still waiting on my size 10-14 steel crochet hooks...would be nice if they arrived before the 6th of January. That way my Christmas would be complete (keeping up with the German practice!).


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a progress pic on Michael's scarf.
> I decided to twist the stitches between the cables. Originally, you could hardly see the garter ridges that delineated the frets. Even the cables were not as noticeable. I think that it looks much better now.
> The grey is knit according to the pattern - still not really visible but a bit better than the red.
> You can get an idea of the edge created by the tubular cast on.


Lookin' good, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Lookin' good, Jane!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a progress pic on Michael's scarf.
> I decided to twist the stitches between the cables. Originally, you could hardly see the garter ridges that delineated the frets. Even the cables were not as noticeable. I think that it looks much better now.
> The grey is knit according to the pattern - still not really visible but a bit better than the red.
> You can get an idea of the edge created by the tubular cast on.


Scarf is coming along well. The tubular edge is good. I like the red --it looks dark on my screen. Is it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well he sure missed the boat on this house (LOL)


LOL I have been in a few of his rentals... his missed the boat on most of them... LOL... one of them the bedroom is so small nothing more than a twin size bed would fit.. and there was a hole under the sink.. that a squirrel popped out of and about gave the tenant a heart attack.. that one was right across the street from me and I had the full view of it!! it was amusing.. poor thing was a drama queen so she really made a fuss over it.. 
the other one we looked at and was considering was in pretty bad shape too.. you had to walk into the master bedroom to use the bathroom and to access the back yard.. the upstairs floor was on such a slant it was nearly impossible to walk across with out tripping.. but he does try and he does keep his rents down so the young people can have a place to live.. even if it is borderline substandard..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute picture Tanya!! Part of our TV watching yesterday was America's Funniest Videos and there were so many adorable children on them yesterday... Hubby has a tender heart for the little ones.. he just giggled all morning..  (without the extra 'bottled' cheer)

I really like your scarf Jane.. I know he will love it...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL I have been in a few of his rentals... his missed the boat on most of them... LOL... one of them the bedroom is so small nothing more than a twin size bed would fit.. and there was a hole under the sink.. that a squirrel popped out of and about gave the tenant a heart attack.. that one was right across the street from me and I had the full view of it!! it was amusing.. poor thing was a drama queen so she really made a fuss over it..
> the other one we looked at and was considering was in pretty bad shape too.. you had to walk into the master bedroom to use the bathroom and to access the back yard.. the upstairs floor was on such a slant it was nearly impossible to walk across with out tripping.. but he does try and he does keep his rents down so the young people can have a place to live.. even if it is borderline substandard..


I know exactly the type. He is a slumlord, pure and simple. Even tho his rents may be cheap, he is milking the poor and making his money. He may be 'nice' to you, but is not providing ethical housing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The ktbl is great idea, Jane. Your/Michael's scarf looks super!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Scarf is coming along well.


Thank you, Tanya. I was afraid that I would have to scrap the idea for a while there.


> The tubular edge is good.


She has a BO to match using Kitchener stitch.


> I like the red --it looks dark on my screen. Is it?


What I see looks fairly close to the real colour but I can't be sure what your monitor is showing. It is basically a burgundy but with a slight tweedy effect - it's Lingonberry Heather Palette from Knit Picks. Quite fitting colour name since we have a berry that grows wild & rampant - called Partridgeberry, must be related to the Cranberry. The labels on commercial products also includes the term Lingonberry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I really like your scarf Jane.. I know he will love it...


Thank you, Ronie. 
He has already expressed his approval. 
I suggested that I might make the grey one as well & a toque with a bit of each colour so it would go with either & he thought that was a good idea. I'll have to get more yarn, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The ktbl is great idea, Jane. Your/Michael's scarf looks super!


Thanks, Toni ;-)
It was the 3 Wishes cowl that gave me the idea. I mentioned that before but wasn't clear about what I meant.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What I see looks fairly close to the real colour but I can't be sure what your monitor is showing. It is basically a burgundy but with a slight tweedy effect - it's Lingonberry Heather Palette from Knit Picks. Quite fitting colour name since we have a berry that grows wild & rampant - called Partridgeberry, must be related to the Cranberry. The labels on commercial products also includes the term Lingonberry.


Okay, I can think heathered burgundy type coloring--like that one, too. Actually it is a great rich color.

What do you mean by a kitchener stitch BO? There is a tubular bind off but kitchener st usually refers to the method of attaching 2 pieces.

Has Michael seen this yet, or have you been successful in keeping it hidden from him?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That was more what I was thinking about - that the deciduous trees & other plants would wake up too soon & be very vulnerable.


Yes. Spring blossom and fruit trees. As Tanya said before fruit farmers must be crossing their fingers and hardly daring to breathe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...What do you mean by a kitchener stitch BO? There is a tubular bind off but kitchener st usually refers to the method of attaching 2 pieces.


Not there yet - I'll explain it when I get there & figure it out.


> Has Michael seen this yet, or have you been successful in keeping it hidden from him?


I put the unfinished scarf in a gift bag with the promise of having it finished in time for his return to Ottawa.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a progress pic on Michael's scarf.
> I decided to twist the stitches between the cables. Originally, you could hardly see the garter ridges that delineated the frets. Even the cables were not as noticeable. I think that it looks much better now.
> The grey is knit according to the pattern - still not really visible but a bit better than the red.
> You can get an idea of the edge created by the tubular cast on.


I like them both, Jane - different effects but both attractive. We have an idea of how we want something to look though so playing with effects is necessary sometimes. I do like the tubular cast on. I've used it before .....mmm can't remember on what, fingerless mitts perhaps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I like them both, Jane - different effects but both attractive....


I would have had to scrap the red one otherwise.
I think the grey will work out okay, though.
I like the tubular CO as well - nice effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Landhaussocke Barbara by babs12351
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/landhaussocke-barbara

hot air ballom scarf by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-air-ballom-scarf

Regli Snowflake Coaster by James Lee Kelley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/regli-snowflake-coaster


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I have three down and one to go :thumbup:


Well done, Norma! I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have missed a lot but between the holiday and my cold I have been away from the PC. I hope all had a nice Christmas. I see that Norma is on the mend which is good news. And Tanya will be able to pay off her mortgage, also good news. Lots of interest in your advent scarf Caryn, and a lovely color. I am sure your edge choice will be great Belle. Nice to see wildlife Bev and thanks for sharing the photo. Bummer about the taxi ride Julie but glad you were able to go out for the day. Back to bed for me.


So sorry you've got that cold still, Melanie. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well since the weather decided to act like winter here... you should be able to finish it up.. plus it will keep you warm while you are knitting on it ... 4 of them!!! nice... I would love to see them..


It's chilly here today, but thankfully no rain. That's to come back tomorrow and then clear up again for a few days. So glad as we really need to dry out. We've still got our DS here along with a friend, so my blocking space is very limited at the moment. Maybe I can at least get the cowls blocked and possible the scarf, but I think the shawl will have to wait until they are gone.  It does feels good to have them all knitted, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a progress pic on Michael's scarf.
> I decided to twist the stitches between the cables. Originally, you could hardly see the garter ridges that delineated the frets. Even the cables were not as noticeable. I think that it looks much better now.
> The grey is knit according to the pattern - still not really visible but a bit better than the red.
> You can get an idea of the edge created by the tubular cast on.


They both look great, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They both look great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam -)
The grey isn't very far along but I think it will work out okay. I'll finish the red one first.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam -)
> The grey isn't very far along but I think it will work out okay.


It looks like it will. I like the colors you're using for both of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I put the unfinished scarf in a gift bag with the promise of having it finished in time for his return to Ottawa.


I bet he loved it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie.
> He has already expressed his approval.
> I suggested that I might make the grey one as well & a toque with a bit of each colour so it would go with either & he thought that was a good idea. I'll have to get more yarn, though.


Oh, no--buy more yarn? You poor baby :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's chilly here today, but thankfully no rain. That's to come back tomorrow and then clear up again for a few days. So glad as we really need to dry out. We've still got our DS here along with a friend, so my blocking space is very limited at the moment. Maybe I can at least get the cowls blocked and possible the scarf, but I think the shawl will have to wait until they are gone.  It does feels good to have them all knitted, though.


You definitely got a lot done but letting them wait will DS visits is preferable. Glad for some dryer weather for you. It is threatening rain and freezing weather here now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, no--buy more yarn? You poor baby :lol:


The sacrifices one has to make. I need to get $50 worth to get the reduced S&H. Oh, the pain of it all!
(Seriously, though, it galls me to have to by it outside of a sale. Good thing the price is reasonable.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The sacrifices one has to make. I need to get $50 worth to get the reduced S&H. Oh, the pain of it all!
> (Seriously, though, it galls me to have to by it outside of a sale. Good thing the price is reasonable.)


I commiserate.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing that may help from an excess of sugar, etc. Fix a tea with cinnamon in it and sip as many cups of it as you want. Cinnamon helps slow down or eliminate diarrhea.

I'm not being mean or trying to share too much. I have found that Vanillin (the fake Vanilla) doesn't agree with me. The Sarah Lee Cheesecake, while rich, didn't disagree with me like the Mint flavor (Girl Scout cookie equivalent) cookies did. I'm simply trying to recover from my 1/3 of 3 containers of these cookies.

:XD: At least I know what bit me. I've had a cheesy mix of grits with Old Bay Seasoning for flavor...so I'm happier!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, no--buy more yarn? You poor baby :lol:


 :-D


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got my 5 crochet needles before January 6th! MERRY Christmas to me!!! :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes you can Belle! Looking forward to seeing the final curtains 

Both scarves look good Jane. And the idea of the hat is a good one. Since Canada tends on the cold side he might wear both scarves at the same time too, lol.

Someone was mentioning 10,000 steps. Well, I received a Fitbit for Christmas and it will tell me if I get to 10,000 steps each day. Could be good, could be bad. 

Thanks for the sock pattern Jane.

Julie - not well, have a cold  It is the tickle in the throat that is doing me in. I want to take a pencil or something and scratch it, lol.

I have decided to work on Bonnie's Wish for a spell. It has been languishing for quite some time. I have started the border although it is a knitted border so will take some time to complete. Dancing Bees is much further from nearing completion so I want to at least have a chance at finishing a WIP before my next birthday (May).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Xiaixixang, so glad you finally got your needles. A nice after Christmas present!

Caryn, your scarf is really lovely. I like all the different patterns that you were able to integrate. Is it your design?

Bev, the picture is great. The deer looks very curious, like what are these creatures?

Jane, your scarf is excellent. Michael should be very happy with it. Thanks also for the many patterns you post almost every day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just got my 5 crochet needles before January 6th! MERRY Christmas to me!!! :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great! 
What is your first project with them?
Do you have mail delivery on Boxing Day?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ..Both scarves look good Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> And the idea of the hat is a good one. Since Canada tends on the cold side he might wear both scarves at the same time too, lol.


Ottawa is supposed to be much colder than here so you never know. 


> I received a Fitbit for Christmas and it will tell me if I get to 10,000 steps each day.


I am sure that you manage your 10,000 steps - if not daily at least on average. Supposed to equal 5 miles.
Michael has a FitBit that he hasn't used in a long while so I am going to borrow that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Jane, your scarf is excellent. Michael should be very happy with it.


Thank you - he does like it. 


> Thanks also for the many patterns you post almost every day.


You're very welcome


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Since I am on the mend from a bout of illness (fever is down, but still weak), I will share my comfort ideas with those who are desperate to feel better. 1) avoid all milk products. 2)Nutribiotic makes a product called Defense Plus. I have used it for years. Could not live without it. Shortens every kind of illness. 3) Lemongrass, honey, lemon, ginger, parsley tea. Drink all day. Of course, you can't sleep all night because of trips to the loo, but it sure helps. 4) Ricola extra strength eucalyptus cough drops.

And so this is relevant to knitting. I finished the Winter Affairs shawl and have it ready to post to Aunt Inez.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just got my 5 crochet needles before January 6th! MERRY Christmas to me!!! :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know you are doing a happy dance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Since I am on the mend from a bout of illness (fever is down, but still weak), I will share my comfort ideas with those who are desperate to feel better. 1) avoid all milk products. 2)Nutribiotic makes a product called Defense Plus. I have used it for years. Could not live without it. Shortens every kind of illness. 3) Lemongrass, honey, lemon, ginger, parsley tea. Drink all day. Of course, you can't sleep all night because of trips to the loo, but it sure helps. 4) Ricola extra strength eucalyptus cough drops.
> 
> And so this is relevant to knitting. I finished the Winter Affairs shawl and have it ready to post to Aunt Inez.


How nice that Winter Affairs is ready to post. Aunt Inez is in for a treat.

Glad you are feeling better. I agree that probiotics are so critical for healing and maintaining health. I imagine you know that 85% of our immune system is in the gut.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> good message for the new year


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> ....I finished the Winter Affairs shawl and have it ready to post to Aunt Inez.


Yeah for you! And Aunt Inez 
Pics?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Quick - time's almost up!

One pattern free - Expires 11:59pm GMT on the 26th December; Code = GIVING 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/wonks-works/patterns

Pick a free hat pattern - through midnight CST December 26th; code HappyHolidays 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#source-link=ready-to-knit&pc=hat&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=created


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Belle. Have a lovely day!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ronie. I am improving :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is looking great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Norma! I hope you're feeling better.


Improving nicely, thank you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a picture of the sock madness advent scarf blocking.


Was this a free pattern, I love have the cable winds through the other patterns...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> The video for Norma was so nice Julie. Very sweet of you. His voice and of course the song were very soothing. Thanks for sharing here.
> 
> Norma, so glad you were able to be with your daughter and eat a bit of the meal. Sending more healing vibes.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is looking great!


Thank you, Norma 
Glad that you're improving.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Tomorrow would have been my brother's birthday; he would have been 60. We (my sister,brothers) feel the need to be together so we are spending the day at our house. We will cook a nice meal, raise a glass and look at the old photos and repeat the old stories of our growing up. There will be a lot of laughter and no doubt tears but our bond will be reinforced and the grieving made bearable. "See" you all on Monday.

In the meantime I want to wish Elizabeth a very "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" for tomorrow. Have fun Elizabeth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes you can Belle! Looking forward to seeing the final curtains
> 
> Both scarves look good Jane. And the idea of the hat is a good one. Since Canada tends on the cold side he might wear both scarves at the same time too, lol.
> 
> ...


It must be quite some tickle- like getting raw, I think. I have just brought home a bag of lemons- making one last batch of lemon curd for the year. That eases throats!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Elizabeth, Jane, Norma, Babalou, Melanie and Roni for your kind comments about the advent scarf. I really love how it came out - it is quite different.

Norma, glad your local marsh was restored and you are escaping the flooding. 

Melanie, hope you are getting a good rest and will feel better soon.

Jane, I noticed today that the daffodils I planted in October are starting to sprout. I covered them again with mulch and hope they will be okay when the weather gets cold next week.

Very sweet picture, Tanya. 

Belle, sounds like you have a good plan going for getting that curtain done! 

Jane, the scarves are both looking good. I think the design looks super. Are you giving him both, or just the gray? 

Dodie thanks. not my design. The scarf is a MKAL design by Tricia Weatherson of the Sock Madness Forever Group on ravelry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Tomorrow would have been my brother's birthday; he would have been 60. We (my sister,brothers) feel the need to be together so we are spending the day at our house. ...


This will be a very emotional day for you, Linda. Still - something to be treasured - your time with your siblings & your memories.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...In the meantime I want to wish Elizabeth a very "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" for tomorrow. Have fun Elizabeth.


Oh - yes - happy birthday, Elizabeth!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, the scarves are both looking good. I think the design looks super. Are you giving him both, or just the gray? ...


Thank you, Caryn 
The burgundy was the one that I had planned originally. I started the grey when the burgundy wasn't looking very good. Then I hit upon the idea to make the burgundy work. So, the burgundy is the primary present but, since the school colours are garnet & grey, I will give him both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Was this a free pattern, I love have the cable winds through the other patterns...


Originally, it was free but there was a point where it was to be changed to a "for purchase" pattern. She said that she wouldn't take any more after the Dec. 6.

This is why I always say, it is better to get something while it is on the go rather than wish later that you had taken advantage of it. (The intent is the same but the wording differs.)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just got my 5 crochet needles before January 6th! MERRY Christmas to me!!!





jscaplen said:


> Great!
> What is your first project with them?
> Do you have mail delivery on Boxing Day?


I received them on December 26th...I believe that is Boxing Day for Canada/UK. Nothing moves through USPS on December 25th.

 I'm not sure what to do with 2 of the 5...They're not Boye brand...but I don't shy from the finer tipped crochet hooks. They might be Milwright (sp?)or Lacis hooks.

I've given them a permanent home at least. They will be used.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that you manage your 10,000 steps - if not daily at least on average. Supposed to equal 5 miles.
> Michael has a FitBit that he hasn't used in a long while so I am going to borrow that.


I have a fit bit flex and I average about 1/2 that- if I'm lucky  I will have to knit and walk to reach 10000!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I put the unfinished scarf in a gift bag with the promise of having it finished in time for his return to Ottawa.


 I have done that before too.. with a sweater I knitted my husband it was the first one I ever knitted and he wore it on Christmas eve  it looks so tattered because I used a very inexpensive yarn. But he loves it. I should make him another one for his birthday in February!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I have a fit bit flex and I average about 1/2 that- if I'm lucky  I will have to knit and walk to reach 10000!


I wonder if it thinks I am walking when I am standing in the kitchen knitting with the small wrist movements, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Elizabeth! You share a birthday with my mother


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a nice memorial tradition Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Tomorrow would have been my brother's birthday; he would have been 60. We (my sister,brothers) feel the need to be together so we are spending the day at our house. We will cook a nice meal, raise a glass and look at the old photos and repeat the old stories of our growing up. There will be a lot of laughter and no doubt tears but our bond will be reinforced and the grieving made bearable. "See" you all on Monday.
> 
> In the meantime I want to wish Elizabeth a very "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" for tomorrow. Have fun Elizabeth.


Hugs going out to you Linda. it will be a good way for all of you to remember your brother and feel his presence. It is nice you can all be together to support one another in your grief.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes you can Belle! Looking forward to seeing the final curtains
> 
> Both scarves look good Jane. And the idea of the hat is a good one. Since Canada tends on the cold side he might wear both scarves at the same time too, lol.
> 
> ...


I wear a pedometer every day... your going to like your fit bit.. you are very active and it will show you some great results  and when your being inactive too.. I hated Sundays because we would do very little and just rest! so my steps were embarrassing  I find it hard to get 10,000 steps but I try and am thrilled when I make it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - yes - happy birthday, Elizabeth!


Happy Birthday Elizabeth🎂🎈


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Elizabeth!! enjoy your special day 

Linda I think it does help to get together and celebrate his life! I hope there is a bit more healing for all of you


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I wonder if it thinks I am walking when I am standing in the kitchen knitting with the small wrist movements, lol.


What a time to learn speed-knitting! :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, those both look great. I am sure Michael will like them. I had not heard of tubular cast on before.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is a progress pic on Michael's scarf.
> I decided to twist the stitches between the cables. Originally, you could hardly see the garter ridges that delineated the frets. Even the cables were not as noticeable. I think that it looks much better now.
> The grey is knit according to the pattern - still not really visible but a bit better than the red.
> You can get an idea of the edge created by the tubular cast on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are starting to feel better. Thanks for sharing your comfort ideas.

I am sure your aunt will love Winter Affairs.

Sue


MrsMurdog said:


> Since I am on the mend from a bout of illness (fever is down, but still weak), I will share my comfort ideas with those who are desperate to feel better. 1) avoid all milk products. 2)Nutribiotic makes a product called Defense Plus. I have used it for years. Could not live without it. Shortens every kind of illness. 3) Lemongrass, honey, lemon, ginger, parsley tea. Drink all day. Of course, you can't sleep all night because of trips to the loo, but it sure helps. 4) Ricola extra strength eucalyptus cough drops.
> 
> And so this is relevant to knitting. I finished the Winter Affairs shawl and have it ready to post to Aunt Inez.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a nice memorial tradition Linda.


I agree, Linda, it's a beautiful way to celebrate him and his memory.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that sounds a really good way to celebrate your brother's life, that will help you all in the healing process.

Elizabeth, Happy Birthday for tomorrow. I hope it will be a wonderful day for you. Do you have anything special planned?

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Elizabeth! I hope you have a fabulous birthday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, those both look great. I am sure Michael will like them. I had not heard of tubular cast on before.


Thank you, Sue 
I found 3 different versions & went for the VeryPink one which kind of incorporated the other two. If you ever need to use one, I have links to the 3 of them on my project page.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, thanks for your comment on my pic. 

Happy Birthday, Elizabeth!! Have a wonderful day!

Linda, hugs to you. Being together and sharing memories will indeed be good for all of you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--sounds like a wonderful day celebrating your brother and the bonding that your family has with each other. Very healing and enlivening.

Elizabeth--Happy B'day to you

DFL--The Advent scarf was an MKAL by Sock Madness. Don't know if she ever put out a consolidated pattern.

Picking away at GD's sweater and doing 2nd sleeve so it is progressing. Cannot believe how slowly I am working on this. Guess that's what happens when outside work interferes!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, thank you. The healing vibes are helping so much :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, the together time sounds ideal for a wonderful memorial to your brother. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth, a very happy birthday. Have a wonderful day
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until the end of the year; code = happyhappy
Meteor Shower by Jaala Spiro
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/meteor-shower

Get one pattern for free. Expires December 31,2015 ; code = Goodbye15
(Altostratus and Enchanted Forest Veil are excluded)
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/alla-saenko

The Splendens Cowl by Carolyn Lisle
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-splendens-cowl

Warmth by Sue Hanmore
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/warmth-hat-and-scarf-knitting-pattern

Winter Blizzard Afghan by Michael Sellick
http://thecrochetcrowd.com/winter-blizzard-snowflake-crochet-afghan-tutorial/

Scandinavian Snowflake Afghan by Michael Sellick
http://thecrochetcrowd.com/scandivavian-crochet-snowflake-afghan/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, the together time sounds ideal for a wonderful memorial to your brother. Prayers for you all.


From me too, Linda- hoping the tears come with some memories of the good times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, a very happy birthday. Have a wonderful day
> :thumbup:


Another ditto, from me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free until the end of the year; code = happyhappy
> Meteor Shower by Jaala Spiro
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/meteor-shower
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links to the free patterns. I got a really cute tunic to make for my granddaughter.

How do you find the freebies?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the links to the free patterns. I got a really cute tunic to make for my granddaughter.


I am always so happy when someone knits one of the patterns that I have led them to. 


> How do you find the freebies?


What? Give away my secrets?!
;-)
Some of them come in the mail - somehow I am on everyone's mailing list. Go figure.
Otherwise, there are a couple of spots on Ravelry that I check out regularly: the patterns page & Lovin' the Freebies group, basically.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I wear a pedometer every day... your going to like your fit bit.. you are very active and it will show you some great results  and when your being inactive too.. I hated Sundays because we would do very little and just rest! so my steps were embarrassing  I find it hard to get 10,000 steps but I try and am thrilled when I make it!


I just received a fitbit for Christmas...I reached over 5,000 steps and was sent a congratulations email for hitting that mark. It is great because it keeps you alert to how much you do. My goal today is to go over 6,000 steps...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL/Ronie--and anyone else who uses a step counter-how much do you actually do a day? And how do you get to 10,000 steps/day unless doing long, intentional walks?

Babalou--I am on quite a few newsletter lists from different yarn companies. They often provide free patterns in their newsletters. Every yarn company has patterns that demo the use of their yarns so you can go their websites. Ravelry has a patterns search feature so you can look for designers or yarns and their pattern usage or patterns themselves. There are sites like Free Knitting or Free Crocheting that put out huge lists of patters. Or simply do a search online for different kinds of patterns. It seems that once you start looking free patterns pop up all over the place. It can become an addiction, so beware.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What? Give away my secrets?!
> ;-)
> Some of them come in the mail - somehow I am on everyone's mailing list. Go figure.
> Otherwise, there are a couple of spots on Ravelry that I check out regularly: the patterns page & Lovin' the Freebies group, basically.


Thanks for sharing your secrets. I am honored. 🤗 I'll have to check out that group.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL/Ronie--and anyone else who uses a step counter-how much do you actually do a day? And how do you get to 10,000 steps/day unless doing long, intentional walks?
> 
> Babalou--I am on quite a few newsletter lists from different yarn companies. They often provide free patterns in their newsletters. Every yarn company has patterns that demo the use of their yarns so you can go their websites. Ravelry has a patterns search feature so you can look for designers or yarns and their pattern usage or patterns themselves. There are sites like Free Knitting or Free Crocheting that put out huge lists of patters. Or simply do a search online for different kinds of patterns. It seems that once you start looking free patterns pop up all over the place. It can become an addiction, so beware.


I get quite a few of those but not all, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DFL/Ronie--and anyone else who uses a step counter-how much do you actually do a day? And how do you get to 10,000 steps/day unless doing long, intentional walks?
> 
> Babalou--I am on quite a few newsletter lists from different yarn companies. They often provide free patterns in their newsletters. Every yarn company has patterns that demo the use of their yarns so you can go their websites. Ravelry has a patterns search feature so you can look for designers or yarns and their pattern usage or patterns themselves. There are sites like Free Knitting or Free Crocheting that put out huge lists of patters. Or simply do a search online for different kinds of patterns. It seems that once you start looking free patterns pop up all over the place. It can become an addiction, so beware.


To get 10,000 steps a day you basically have to move all the time.. if you are in the kitchen cooking you need to be walking in place.. pacing while on the phone... up at commercial time if you are watching tv.. I have done 12,000 in a day but that was with a nice long hike thrown in.. mostly I average between 5 and 7thousand..with normal activity. At work some of the girls say they get over 10,000 during the summer months when we are super busy! but I know I was running around much more than they were and I didn't get that many... so I do think it makes a difference in how the pedometer is set up.. I pay attention to my steps instead of how many miles they say I walked.. at least a step is a step and doesn't need calibrated LOL The 'Fit Bit' is one of the best ones... DFL that is amazing that they did that for you!! it really encourages you to get out there and exercise 
I had the Spark People one last year... and it never worked properly.. then they made me so mad because they wouldn't replace it so I just got me another one from the sporting goods store.. I'm fine with it  There are web sites like 'Map My Walk' that you can enter your steps in and take a virtual walk across the country.. it is fun and I have done it before I just don't ever remember to enter my steps in..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have my swatches made.. I did a garter stitch ... 2x2 ribbing and a simple off the top of my head lace pattern... Now the question is.. in most lace we do a purl back row.. if I have a purl back row on both of my swatches it that right? or should I not do that row? or maybe just one purl back row and not the other one? I have left probably 4 times more yarn than I need as tails so there is no problem adjusting the lace swatch's 

We went on 2 hikes yesterday! gosh it felt good.. we had a hard time finding some beach to walk on but south of us had a nice spot.. We would of gone East but there is snow up there...LOL I was dressed for it. but hubby didn't seem interested! and then I wake up this morning to 47 degrees!!! and a light breeze! I don't think the snow will last the day... Maybe I can talk him into checking it out.. and see what the dogs will do with the snow under their feet! they hate the rain and wet feet.. it would be fun to see!
Also we had salad for dinner last night! I feel like I have done nothing but eat!!!! it feels good to have eaten light and get some great exercise


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...There are web sites like 'Map My Walk' that you can enter your steps in and take a virtual walk across the country....


I did an online project with my class where we ran cross Canada - with the help of other classes in other parts of Canada & in France. As we were travelling, different groups of kids had to post info about that province.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...it feels good to have eaten light and get some great exercise


Good for you. Hopefully, I can follow your lead today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Tomorrow would have been my brother's birthday; he would have been 60. We (my sister,brothers) feel the need to be together so we are spending the day at our house. We will cook a nice meal, raise a glass and look at the old photos and repeat the old stories of our growing up. There will be a lot of laughter and no doubt tears but our bond will be reinforced and the grieving made bearable. "See" you all on Monday.
> 
> In the meantime I want to wish Elizabeth a very "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" for tomorrow. Have fun Elizabeth.


Raising a glass to toast your brother for our shared birthdays!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - yes - happy birthday, Elizabeth!


Thanks, Jane! I am celebrating by being a slug today. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Jane! I am celebrating by being a slug today. :lol:


All slugs unite! Happy Birthday Elizabeth!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I will have to knit and walk to reach 10000!


That is what I do. I have a 'pouch' that goes around my waist to hold my yarn. Then I walk around the house or out in the backyard with Juliet while knitting. It lets me see what needs to be done in the house and yard while getting in my steps, keeping Juliet happy, and making knitting progress. Win-win-win!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Birthday Elizabeth! You share a birthday with my mother


I am honored! Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Caryn and Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Elizabeth, Happy Birthday for tomorrow. I hope it will be a wonderful day for you. Do you have anything special planned?
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! The only plan is to take the entire day to be a slug. So far, it is working out well.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday, Elizabeth! I hope you have a fabulous birthday.


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Bev and Tanya!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, a very happy birthday. Have a wonderful day
> :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! I hope you get to feeling all better soon. Sending massive amounts of positive vibes and healing thoughts to you.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another ditto, from me.


Thanks so much, Julie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Norma! I hope you get to feeling all better soon. Sending massive amounts of positive vibes and healing thoughts to you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> DFL/Ronie--and anyone else who uses a step counter-how much do you actually do a day? And how do you get to 10,000 steps/day unless doing long, intentional walks?


I started mine again a few days ago. I lead a tremendously sedentary life - which I hope to get over this year. The first day I got over 5,000, the 2nd, 7500, and yesterday I reached over 10,000 steps. You would be amazed how far you actually walk in a day. Today, being a slug, I'm sure I will have low mileage. :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All slugs unite! Happy Birthday Elizabeth!


Absolutely! Thanks, Julie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--thanx for the detailed description of how you reach 10,000 steps/a day. Makes me feel hyper just reading about it, but now gives me a sense of what others need to do.

Elizabeth--i like your knitting pouch for walking and working. Not sure I can do that, but it might be fun to try.

Yesterday I finally got myself outside to undo my sawhorses which still had some plywood laid across. So while trying to beat the rain, I did cut the board, carried the halves to a dryer location, took down the horses and raked a large pile of leaves that had accumulated under the horses and got them over to the garden pile. That was about an hour workout which definitely got my heart beat up. Sorted some of the remaining apples which have been stored outdoors in a wheelbarrow so that exerted more energy. Did a dump run and cleaned up some debris outside so more movement and body strength exerted. That kind of work suits me well but can only handle it in short doses any more. 

Good to learn other people's strategies. Okay, now to unslug myself and ready for a memorial gathering. One of the people lost this year was a man who worked with us on the ECC. Despite his fragility for a number of years, he was an indomitable worker, attending every Town Board and Planning Board meeting on our behalf, diligently rewriting sections of our water law that we are trying to finish up. A nice guy with a good heart. I wasn't close to him but definitely liked him and respected him. His science background was also invaluable to us. I hope it is celebratory in mood.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I started mine again a few days ago. I lead a tremendously sedentary life - which I hope to get over this year. The first day I got over 5,000, the 2nd, 7500, and yesterday I reached over 10,000 steps. You would be amazed how far you actually walk in a day. Today, being a slug, I'm sure I will have low mileage. :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--thanx for the detailed description of how you reach 10,000 steps/a day. Makes me feel hyper just reading about it, but now gives me a sense of what others need to do.
> 
> Elizabeth--i like your knitting pouch for walking and working. Not sure I can do that, but it might be fun to try.
> 
> ...


I hope you all can have an uplifting get together.. It is hard when we loose people.. a friend of mines husband just lost his battle with complications from diabetes.. It seems extra hard at the holiday's..


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Elizabeth. Are you doing something good for yourself today?

I envy all of you that can walk and rack up steps. I have a really bad back and can't walk more than about 40 ft and can't stand for more than a couple of minutes, so no exercise for me. I do a bit of yoga, but even some of the asanas are not good for my problems. I keep telling people that's what happens when your an archaeologist and, either walk with your head down looking for artifacts on a plowed field like we did in Italy or carrying 50 lb buckets of dirt to the screens like I did many other places! It was a wonderful profession and I truly loved it. But, it sure hurts now!

My condolences to you and your family. I lost my brother many years ago and still think of him all the time,


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Happy Birthday, Elizabeth. Are you doing something good for yourself today?


Thanks, Dodie! I am allowing myself a day of pleasure reading. It has been so relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I have a really bad back and can't walk more than about 40 ft and can't stand for more than a couple of minutes...


Sorry to hear of your back problems, Dodie.


> ... that's what happens when your an archaeologist ...


Oh - that sounds very interesting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Happy Birthday, Elizabeth. Are you doing something good for yourself today?
> 
> I envy all of you that can walk and rack up steps. I have a really bad back and can't walk more than about 40 ft and can't stand for more than a couple of minutes, so no exercise for me. I do a bit of yoga, but even some of the asanas are not good for my problems. I keep telling people that's what happens when your an archaeologist and, either walk with your head down looking for artifacts on a plowed field like we did in Italy or carrying 50 lb buckets of dirt to the screens like I did many other places! It was a wonderful profession and I truly loved it. But, it sure hurts now!
> 
> My condolences to you and your family. I lost my brother many years ago and still think of him all the time,


I know how you feel Dodie. I have structural problems that have been quite debilitating. Some of them from the construction work I did for years, but if truth be told, most of it came from issues begun before I even began picking up pick axes. Because of my problems and because the body always interested me I have studied a lot and learned how much our diet and exposure to environmental toxins takes it toll on us. Insufficient omega-3's for example, very common in the SAD, are a big cause of structural deficiency.

But I do what I can to keep moving and use my Low Level Laser regularly to keep the demons at bay. It literally rebuilt the soft tissues in my knee or I would not be walking at all. And have redone my diet 180* eating as many dark greens as I can among other improvements.

BTW, when younger I was fascinated with archeology and wanted to work in that field. I admire you for doing that work.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you so much, tamarque. It was quite wonderful. I got a late start as I was a stay at home mom until the kids were grown and did some volunteer work (in Italy, ex was in the military), then actually got into grad school when I was 45 or so. A wonderful experience.

My two great loves were archaeology and yarn and when I was about 60 I opened a yarn shop and was able to have that until the Dr. put me on opioids. They ruined my ability to count money so I sold it. It is still going strong and I love going in to see what the new owner is doing. 

Can you pm me tamarque, and tell me about your regimen? I'm looking for anything to get me off the drugs. I've finally talked my Dr. to reduce the dosage but would love to get off them altogether. Thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, so sorry to hear of your physical problems. Archaeology has always fascinated me also. You will get excellent pointers from Tanya. 

Our company left earlier this afternoon and DH and I are adjusting to just us again. It was a wonderful Christmas. We had a blast and DH and I got in 3 walks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That is what I do. I have a 'pouch' that goes around my waist to hold my yarn. Then I walk around the house or out in the backyard with Juliet while knitting. It lets me see what needs to be done in the house and yard while getting in my steps, keeping Juliet happy, and making knitting progress. Win-win-win!


Wow, you are a better woman than I, Elizabeth. That is very good multi tasking!! I have never tried knitting and walking at the same time.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you got a lot if good work done outside today Tanya. It does feel good to get those chores done. I am sorry for the loss of your friend and hope the ceremony is one that helps celebrate his life.

It was 70 again here today. Very unseasonably warm. My dh and I went out to eat at a special restaurant for lunch, and then took a little stroll. It was a very pleasant day.

Dodie, what very interesting professions you have been involved in! It is too bad it reeked havok with your body. It is good you are still knitting and you must have given a good start to the yarn store for it to still be going strong! 

Glad you had a nice holiday Bev.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful way to remember your brother, Linda. You are all in my prayers and am sending lots of hugs your way.

Tanya - I missed the post - did you recently loose someone? I am so sorry!

Walking feels so good after all of the sitting and munching we have been doing! Enjoy your walk fits. 

*Happy Birthday, Elizabeth!!!*


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, so sorry to hear of your physical problems. Archaeology has always fascinated me also. You will get excellent pointers from Tanya.
> 
> Our company left earlier this afternoon and DH and I are adjusting to just us again. It was a wonderful Christmas. We had a blast and DH and I got in 3 walks.


Yay!! it feels good doesn't it.. our rain is back so we aren't getting any exercise today..I go back to work tomorrow and could get plenty of exercise then


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you so much, tamarque. It was quite wonderful. I got a late start as I was a stay at home mom until the kids were grown and did some volunteer work (in Italy, ex was in the military), then actually got into grad school when I was 45 or so. A wonderful experience.
> 
> My two great loves were archaeology and yarn and when I was about 60 I opened a yarn shop and was able to have that until the Dr. put me on opioids. They ruined my ability to count money so I sold it. It is still going strong and I love going in to see what the new owner is doing.


Fascinating life  Sorry you have back issues now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow, you are a better woman than I, Elizabeth. That is very good multi tasking!! I have never tried knitting and walking at the same time.


Start slow. It gets easier the more you do. It works great for spinning on a drop spindle, too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> *Happy Birthday, Elizabeth!!!*


A perfectly PINK birthday greeting - thanks, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Fascinating life  Sorry you have back issues now.


Ditto from me, Dodie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful way to remember your brother, Linda. You are all in my prayers and am sending lots of hugs your way.
> 
> Tanya - I missed the post - did you recently loose someone? I am so sorry!
> 
> ...


No, this was not a new loss but one of the many who transitioned over an 18 mo period in my life. The family organized a commemorative with the Dem Party of which he was an active member for many years. It actually was a very wonderful community/family event with about 100 people attending. This man, David, was a combination of intellectual scientist, committed community activist, environmentalist, and a genuinely kind hearted individual. An ardent fighter for his ideas, he was always level headed and respectful of others. So his leaving was felt deeply by many. It was a good healing giving his family a perspective that they normally didn't get to experience.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all. I was just trying to introduce myself with some of my problems and some of the good things of my life. The best thing is my husband. The best guy in the world!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all. I was just trying to introduce myself with some of my problems and some of the good things of my life. The best thing is my husband. The best guy in the world!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks to my high pain tolerance...I may never need to use opiods 24/7. The last time I took 1/2 of one tablet...3 days running (every 24 hours I took another half) was when I slipped on a piece of plastic in the Kitchen December 2014 around Christmas. Give or take a few months.

I told most of the regulars...but none of the new additions may have seen that entry from me. I had bruising on my rear...and I didn't want more than relaxing the area.

I'm wearing compression stockings on both calf/feet 24/7...and I move 100% better since my September/October surgeries in 2014. I don't have any idea how much weight I may have lost...but I'm not complaining. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, what an interesting life you have led.. I am sorry you are in so much pain.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all. I was just trying to introduce myself with some of my problems and some of the good things of my life. The best thing is my husband. The best guy in the world!


That is a wonderful acknowledgement- it is so nice when one hears of relationships that have survived intact. I too, have an abiding interest in Archaeology- Have studied several papers through Auckland University with an emphasis on Maori settlement, this was while completing my second degree. We had an American Emeritus Professor one Dr Roger Green who gave me a very high assessment for one of my stage two papers- felt it quite an honour- but have not had the opportunity to get out into the field except in class trips. My interest was piqued by my teacher when I was nine- her dad was the then Secretary for the British Archaeological Society. (1955)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Monday Morning. I love learning new techniques as they open up world's of possibilities for working different patterns and getting new effects. So as scheduled, today we are set to begin our grafting samples using the swatches you knit up last week. If you haven't done samples yet, you can still do them. At the very least, please read along to help build our knitting skills. I am admittedly not an expert, but have done grafting in different stitches at various times and find the process fascinating and rewarding. So here we go......

I remember how confusing kitchener stitch/grafting was when I was learning and others report the same confusion. The important thing was to get some ideas clear in my head and they are listed here before we start. We are also beginning with grafting garter stitch as everyone has said they have some familiarity with SS grafting. If you need help with that let me know and I will post something on that process.

1. Kitchener involved 2 sets of 2 stitches. They are done consecutively one set on the front needle, the other set on the back needle.

2. ALWAYS keep the working strand UNDER the needles. This can become a problem if you lose track of this little detail

3. When finishing your knitting leave a long tail on what will be the back needle. The length of tail should be about 3x as long as the row of stitches. This is the same as when planning your long tail cast on. I always leave a bit more 'just in case.'

4. Word of caution: Better to graft a bit looser than tighter. You can always tighten up after you finish. You will see this demonstrated in the WEBS video listed below.

GARTER STITCH KITCHENER

Now to begin working.

Hold your two needles of live stitches so they are parallel to each other and the tips are both pointing in the same direction. If knitting right handed, the tips will point to the right. If you are a left handed sewer, I would imagine the tips should point to the left.

When grafting garter stitch you should see the purl bumps facing you on both needles. You can see this demonstrated in the first video below.

If the yarn for sewing is attached to the back needle, thread it on your blunt tapestry needle. If not, just grab a length of yarn, hold the tail down with the left hand as you hold the needles with that hand, and begin the same way as if the yarn were attached.

For this exercise you might want to grab a contrasting color so it is easier to see what you are doing.

Set Up: We are going to begin with the second half of the 4 stitch process. The process for Garter Stitch Kitchener is K,P, K,P. Notice that this is different from SS grafting where the sequence is reversed between the 2 needles. This is THE important distinction.

1. We begin with the inserting the tapestry needle into the first stitch PURLWISE on the front needle. This is followed by the doing the same into the first stitch of the back needle. Leave these stitches on the needle

Notice this is the second half of the 4 stitch sequence.

2. Next we begin the full sequence: Insert tapestry needle into the first stitch on the front needle KNITWISE and drop it off the needle. Follow this my inserting the needle into the next stitch on the same front needle PURLWISE and leave this stitch on the needle.

3. Now for the back needle: Repeat Step 2 exactly.

4. Repeat this 4 stitch process Of P,K front needle; P,K back needle. The P st gets dropped off.

5. When you get to the end of the row there will be 1 st left on each needle. You will find yourself at the first half of the sequence which complete the beginning sequence for the row.

Voila! you have done it--Grafting in Garter..

The following videos each have something unique in them to help finesse your learning.






In the following video you will see how to tighten up your stitches. Some of you may recall the beige mink scarf I grafted where I shared the grafting before and after tightening up the stitches.






The following video demonstrates how to do SS grafting with a knitting needle for those of you who are more comfortable holding one as opposed to a tapestry needle. The process is really the same.






Following is a Printable tutorial on garter stitch grafting

http://www.jessicabiscoe.co.uk/archives/work-kitchener-stitch-garter-stitch

So give this a whirl and share with us your experience, questions and success.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Have it bookmarked, Tanya. Excellent step by steps. I must get busy with my ribbing sample. That is where I need help, when switching between K and P.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Have it bookmarked, Tanya. Excellent step by steps. I must get busy with my ribbing sample. That is where I need help, when switching between K and P.


Will get to that next.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This came in the morning's mail today and thought it interesting, especially for those who do charity knitting.
It is a group knit blanket that looks like a fun one to do with lots of left over or donated yarns.

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/knit_a_community_afghan.php


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, so glad to hear you sold your house. Hope all goes well. 

Norma, glad to 'see' you are feeling better. 

After speed reading through 20 pages or so I don't remember much that I wanted to comment on any more. 

But I would like to say that my SIL got me a set of KnitPicks Caspian wood crochet hooks and book of crochet blanket patterns. I guess he is trying to tell me that he would like me to make a nice afghan for their house.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tanya...after I wake up a little I will get my sample out and play with this


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Good Monday Morning. I love learning new techniques as they open up world's of possibilities for working different patterns and getting new effects. So as scheduled, today we are set to begin our grafting samples using the swatches you knit up last week. If you haven't done samples yet, you can still do them. At the very least, please read along to help build our knitting skills. I am admittedly not an expert, but have done grafting in different stitches at various times and find the process fascinating and rewarding. So here we go......
> 
> I remember how confusing kitchener stitch/grafting was when I was learning and others report the same confusion. The important thing was to get some ideas clear in my head and they are listed here before we start. We are also beginning with grafting garter stitch as everyone has said they have some familiarity with SS grafting. If you need help with that let me know and I will post something on that process.
> 
> ...


Charge!!! Great information, Tanya! I will get some swatches made and give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Raising a glass to toast your brother for our shared birthdays!


Thank you, Elizabeth. We raised a glass to you too to wish you a Happy Birthday. I hope you enjoyed being a slug for the day. You need to store some energy for all that you have coming up in the New Year.

Thank you to everyone who commented on our birthday celebration yesterday. We all felt better for being together, sharing memories as well as good food. Our youngest brother has requested it becomes an annual event - something we will go with I think.

Re. step counting. I have been doing it for several years now. I find it impossible to reach 10.000 just looking after the house and garden, I have to get out for a walk to make the target. I do try to park as far away from the supermarket (or wherever) as possible and in fact try to use the car as little as possible. My Omron counter counts aerobic steps separately which is useful. The info states that to lose weight you need to do over 3,000 aerobic steps a day. To count as aerobic you have to be walking for a minimum of 10 minutes at a steady pace with no stops longer than 30 seconds. Even if I can't make 10,000 I try to do the aerobic bit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, so sorry to hear of your physical problems. Archaeology has always fascinated me also. You will get excellent pointers from Tanya.
> 
> Our company left earlier this afternoon and DH and I are adjusting to just us again. It was a wonderful Christmas. We had a blast and DH and I got in 3 walks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm glad that the memorial of your colleague went well, Tanya.

I have spent most of the day on household chores - cleaning the oven, laundry, ironing etc. I'm feeling very virtuous now so I'm raring to go on the grafting. I'll make a coffee, then watch your videos and get stuck in.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> But I would like to say that my SIL got me a set of KnitPicks Caspian wood crochet hooks and book of crochet blanket patterns. I guess he is trying to tell me that he would like me to make a nice afghan for their house.


Subtle! :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...But I would like to say that my SIL got me a set of KnitPicks Caspian wood crochet hooks and book of crochet blanket patterns. ...


Even if he has ulterior motives, it was certainly a well considered gift.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth. We raised a glass to you too to wish you a Happy Birthday. I hope you enjoyed being a slug for the day. You need to store some energy for all that you have coming up in the New Year.


Awww. Thank you so much! That was really sweet of y'all to think of me. I'm glad your celebration went so well that you will make it an annual event.



linda09 said:


> The info states that to lose weight you need to do over 3,000 aerobic steps a day. To count as aerobic you have to be walking for a minimum of 10 minutes at a steady pace with no stops longer than 30 seconds. Even if I can't make 10,000 I try to do the aerobic bit.


The aerobic steps sound great. Unfortunately, Juliet does not believe that walks should be about continual walking. She believes that all walks should take as long as they need to take to smell every blade of grass in the neighborhood for varying lengths of time. :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--glad you had a good holiday and got some nice hooks. It is like my neighbor who began bringing me yarns and then finally asked me to make her a shawl out of this eyelash yarn. She should have known I would do it w/o the extra yarn (LOL).

Did SIL place a bookmark for his choice of afghan?

Linda--so good that the family had a healing and joyous gathering and that it will become a tradition. My Thanksgivings are like that altho they didn't begin with a loss. We do use them to commemorate those who we are losing now as well as the new ones joining us. They are very soul satisfying events.

I should also thank you for your step counting experience. All the hype about 10,000 steps/day just seemed unrealistic to me in my life. The information that I follow is from Mercola who promotes exercising in several different ways. He encourages short spurt high aerobics but at the minimum he says we need to keep moving to keep our heart healthy. So even when sedentary, he suggests getting up every 20" or so and walk around, maybe doing little household chores. That is more my speed on most days. My aerobic work is usually reserved for digging the garden every Spring or raking or bringing in firewood in the winter which actually isn't very aerobic, just active.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Even if he has ulterior motives, it was certainly a well considered gift.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your gathering went well Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The aerobic steps sound great. Unfortunately, Juliet does not believe that walks should be about continual walking. She believes that all walks should take as long as they need to take to smell every blade of grass in the neighborhood for varying lengths of time. :roll:


I can see that may cause problems.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Chris--glad you had a good holiday and got some nice hooks. It is like my neighbor who began bringing me yarns and then finally asked me to make her a shawl out of this eyelash yarn. She should have known I would do it w/o the extra yarn (LOL).
> 
> Did SIL place a bookmark for his choice of afghan?
> 
> ...


The problem with step counters is that they don't allow for other types of work. Digging and raking must make you warm and raise your heart rate. I reckon I get a decent aerobic work out cleaning windows - very few steps but my arms are working very hard.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

My grafting went quite well, Tanya. The instructions are clear and I had no problem following them. I need to practise a bit more just to get the tension even. Did it loosely and managed to tighten up but that did highlight the need to pass the needle through cleanly, a split stitch doesn't tighten - lesson learned.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until some time on January 1, 2016
Honeycrisp Mitts by B's Knees Knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeycrisp-mitts

FREE until January 15th
Changing Cable Mittens by Madeline Nancy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/changing-cable-mittens

Broadway Nights by Beth Callahan for Speakeasy Fibers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/broadway-nights

Owl Coffee/Tea Mug Cozy by Katerina Cohee
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-coffee-tea-mug-cozy


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


Lovely flowers - but I am intrigued by your dishes. I see Santa there. Do you have a full service of that? Can we (I) see it, please?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


Beautiful!!! Enjoy! 

Happy Crocheting, Chris!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

FYI: Our Final Count Down LP was just split.

Here are the links: 1st part - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376450-1.html

2nd part - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-380339-1.html

Stay warm and safe. Our blizzard has arrived. I'm so glad to have everyone home.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Even if he has ulterior motives, it was certainly a well considered gift.


Most definitely. I was quite surprised to open that package.

There was a card from KnitPicks in the book but I didn't take note of what page it was on. I will have to ask my daughter to find out. She said she thought that he was making a mistake by getting me crochet hooks and that she tried to tell him that I knit. By this time I still did not realize that it could have been a subtle hint, I can be a bit slow in that department. I did see one that I would prefer to make for them.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

How does one do a bookmark? I'd love to bookmark Tanya's page also. Thanks.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> FYI: Our Final Count Down LP was just split.
> 
> Here are the links: 1st part - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376450-1.html
> 
> ...


Except for rain here in Indianapolis, IN...no snow yet! I'm in no hurry for snow...but I only have one photo of the full moon, but it is blurry and cloud cover has prevented me from trying again. Over 15 years until the next Christmas Full moon in 2034.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to thank you all for the nice comments. You are all very wonderful people. I do what I can, actually with this back problem I get lots more time to knit! So it's not all bad.

i'm starting the swatches now and will go back to the instructions that Tanya has set up. 

I'm also going to continue with finishing Wips. I have a great many. I get bored with things that take a long time so I put them down, pick up something new that catches my eye and generally get bored again. That's why I like hats and socks. Instant gratification. Someday I'll learn, it'll have to ge in another life I'm afraid.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Have it bookmarked, Tanya. Excellent step by steps.


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your gathering went well Linda.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I want to thank you all for the nice comments. You are all very wonderful people. I do what I can, actually with this back problem I get lots more time to knit! So it's not all bad.
> 
> i'm starting the swatches now and will go back to the instructions that Tanya has set up.
> 
> I'm also going to continue with finishing Wips. I have a great many. I get bored with things that take a long time so I put them down, pick up something new that catches my eye and generally get bored again. That's why I like hats and socks. Instant gratification. Someday I'll learn, it'll have to ge in another life I'm afraid.


Oh, Dodie, you fit right in here with most of us picking things up and putting them back down again.  One stitch at a time, they will get done. 

Did you figure out how to do the bookmark? At the top of the page you can click on the word, "bookmark" and type up an explanation of what it is.  Might be a good idea to put the page number down also. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm also going to continue with finishing Wips. I have a great many. I get bored with things that take a long time so I put them down, pick up something new that catches my eye and generally get bored again. That's why I like hats and socks. Instant gratification. Someday I'll learn, it'll have to ge in another life I'm afraid.


I'm going to continue with my WIPs as well. As I was almost finished with my border for the Dancing Bees, I discovered that no way was I going to have enough yarn.  So, I am undoing the border and will do it with smaller needles and picking up more of the shawl stitches as I do the repeats. Blocking should make it all work out okay. Darn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free but not sure for how long
First Tartan's Cowl by Ajeng Sitoresmi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-tartans-cowl

Free if you sign up for the newsletter
Trieste Hat & Trieste Mitts by Corrina Ferguson
http://picnicknits.com/trieste/

Ribbed V Stitch Cluster Scarf by At WIPs End
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-v-stitch-cluster-scarf


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you. I like the first tartans. I like the idea of tartans, but not the idea of a full afghan. This is great. On to the next thread!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to continue with my WIPs as well.


Me, too.


> As I was almost finished with my border for the Dancing Bees, I discovered that no way was I going to have enough yarn.


Those knit on borders really eat up the yarn.
I adjusted the border when I did mine - cut out some stitches. I made a note of how much yarn it consumed as well - I think per 10 rows. I noted it on my project page - you might find it helpful. I also reduced an extra stitch a couple of times in each section.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jscaplen/dancing-bees


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, thank you. I really like the Trieste Hat. Will put that on the list to do soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Those knit on borders really eat up the yarn.
> I adjusted the border when I did mine - cut out some stitches. I made a note of how much yarn it consumed as well - I think per 10 rows. I noted it on my project page - you might find it helpful. I also reduced an extra stitch a couple of times in each section.
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jscaplen/dancing-bees


Thank you, Jane! That is so helpful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to continue with my WIPs as well. As I was almost finished with my border for the Dancing Bees, I discovered that no way was I going to have enough yarn.  So, I am undoing the border and will do it with smaller needles and picking up more of the shawl stitches as I do the repeats. Blocking should make it all work out okay. Darn!


aargh!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


Beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The problem with step counters is that they don't allow for other types of work. Digging and raking must make you warm and raise your heart rate. I reckon I get a decent aerobic work out cleaning windows - very few steps but my arms are working very hard.


Definitely agree with you about the heart rate. The thing about walking is that it uses just about the whole body in a beneficial way stretching and toning it as well as building strength, and it doesn't require special equipment or environment. Other ways of using our body are not as total and often create contraction as opposed to stretching. In part, that is what happened to me and Dodi talked about her back issues from repetitive motion, or lack of it. What would have been preventive was doing stretching exercises after work to counter all the contraction in our body. But better doing some work around the house than not moving at all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great instructions for grafting which I have bookmarked. Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


I think I am going to be jealous. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

2. Next we begin the full sequence: Insert tapestry needle into the first stitch on the front needle KNITWISE and drop it off the needle. Follow this my inserting the needle into the next stitch on the same front needle PURLWISE and leave this stitch on the needle.

3. Now for the back needle: Repeat Step 2 exactly.

4. Repeat this 4 stitch process Of P,K front needle; P,K back needle. The P st gets dropped off. 

Ok, so I am already confused. I admit I haven't watched the videos. I did the 4 step process step 2, with the first stitch k and dropped and the next stitch p and left on. Did the same for the back needle and then I read step 4. This says the pearl St gets dropped off. 
I will go check out a video. It is probably just me reading it wrong. I think I need a visual.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My grafting went quite well, Tanya. The instructions are clear and I had no problem following them. I need to practise a bit more just to get the tension even. Did it loosely and managed to tighten up but that did highlight the need to pass the needle through cleanly, a split stitch doesn't tighten - lesson learned.


Almost missed this post of yours. Yea for you!!!!!. So glad to hear the instruction notes were clear and helpful. Practice a bit more and tomorrow I will put together the next exercise. Hopefully a few more folks will have given this a try.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

My second Forest Paths cowl. Made with some kind of Noro, I stuck with charts A and B so the yarn didn't fight with the pattern. I didn't have quite enough yarn, so finished with a wool, and edged with Rowan tweed. It's colorful, to say the least! I call it Autumn Fields...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

williesmom said:


> My second Forest Paths cowl. Made with some kind of Noro, I stuck with charts A and B so the yarn didn't fight with the pattern. I didn't have quite enough yarn, so finished with a wool, and edged with Rowan tweed. It's colorful, to say the least! I call it Autumn Fields...


It looks great!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

What a nice gift from your sil Chris. I'm sure you will enjoy using them and make a wonderful afghan! 

As far as the fit bit, I agree with you Linda. I do yoga and weight training and neither of those register as steps. So it looks like I am not doing any exercise, but I am! I wonder if it measures bike riding as steps. 

Beautiful FL Christmas flowers DFL. How nice to have them from your garden.

Toni, take care in all that snow. We are still getting just rain thank goodness. It is a bit depressing though.

Oh no Pam, that is no fun when you have done all that work and then run out of yarn. I sure hope you find a good and easy fix for finishing.

Williesmom, your cowl,is wonderful! I love the colors you chose and how you adapted it!

Well I watched the garter stitch grafting videos and I need to redo what I have done. I think I was holding it wrong to begin with. This is what I got the first time. I used the contrasting yarn, and it doesn't look like the correct stitch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great instructions for grafting which I have bookmarked. Thank you, Tanya.


My pleasure and more to come.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> My second Forest Paths cowl. ... I call it Autumn Fields...


What a lovely job you did on this, williesmom!
:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> ........
> 
> Well I watched the garter stitch grafting videos and I need to redo what I have done. I think I was holding it wrong to begin with. This is what I got the first time. I used the contrasting yarn, and it doesn't look like the correct stitch.


Hmmmm? The top looks good. The bottom looks a bit tight maybe? Could that be the problem? The hopscotching purl bumps look correct. Do watch the videos. Picture says 1000 words kind of thing. Think they are pretty good with their photo clarity.

I don't recall if you are a tight knitter. Perhaps work a bit looser and then go back and adjust the tension of the stitches.

And remember with garter st grafting the sequence is the same on both needles K, drop off needle, P


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Williesmom--great cowl. Noro has definitely earned its reputation for its colorways. Despite the boldness of the colors the pattern and colorway compliment each other. You did very well pairing them up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

CORRECTION FOLKS:

Caryn--you did pick up a contradiction. I had a brain glitch and typed the direction on step 4 backwards. You do drop the KNIT St Thanx for catching it.

The chant while doing it is "Knit (slip) purl, knit (slip) purl"

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


I'm very jealous. Beautiful flowers.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> CORRECTION FOLKS:
> 
> Caryn--you did pick up a contradiction. I had a brain glitch and typed the direction on step 4 backwards. You do drop the KNIT St Thanx for catching it.
> 
> ...


No problem. I just thought I was reading it wrong. Thanks for the video - I did watch the first one and I was not holding the swatches with the pearl bump side facing me. I got it this time, but still messy. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> My second Forest Paths cowl. Made with some kind of Noro, I stuck with charts A and B so the yarn didn't fight with the pattern. I didn't have quite enough yarn, so finished with a wool, and edged with Rowan tweed. It's colorful, to say the least! I call it Autumn Fields...


It looks great, really cheerful.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

williesmom said:


> My second Forest Paths cowl. Made with some kind of Noro, I stuck with charts A and B so the yarn didn't fight with the pattern. I didn't have quite enough yarn, so finished with a wool, and edged with Rowan tweed. It's colorful, to say the least! I call it Autumn Fields...


Colorful is good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> From my garden today...also have gardenias ready to bloom...so goes winter in Florida.


Beautiful!! 

So sorry, Pam, to hear you ran out of yarn and are having to adjust the pattern. Jane to the rescue. Hopefully you will get it all worked out.

Williesmom, that looks great. Love the colorway!

Well, here's a picture of what we had today. No flowers, no sir.  So glad to be home and out of it. Our neighborhood was out of power for about 4 hours, but our batteries carried us through.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> CORRECTION FOLKS:
> 
> Caryn--you did pick up a contradiction. I had a brain glitch and typed the direction on step 4 backwards. You do drop the KNIT St Thanx for catching it.
> 
> ...


  I didn't even notice, Tanya. My brain must have read it the correct way. My brain glitch solving something instead of making a problem for a change. I had watched the video too.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the flowers. They hydrangeas are growing over my dear Labradors grave ..they get prettier every year. I think of her every day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> No problem. I just thought I was reading it wrong. Thanks for the video - I did watch the first one and I was not holding the swatches with the pearl bump side facing me. I got it this time, but still messy. Practice makes perfect.


Great. I am sure you will get it shortly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I didn't even notice, Tanya. My brain must have read it the correct way. My brain glitch solving something instead of making a problem for a change. I had watched the video too.


I do that, too--autocorrect without realizing it. Of course I also auto-misread and that is not so good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> So sorry, Pam, to hear you ran out of yarn and are having to adjust the pattern. Jane to the rescue. Hopefully you will get it all worked out.
> 
> ...


In Jan or Feb that photo would be so beautiful.. Right now, it is a bit too cold for me. We had yuk yesterday but mid-50's. Today was sunny but barely above freezing and now back down to about 21* or less. It may be the end of December but not in my body.

Texas got hit super badly as did Oklahoma. Floods, snow, cold. We are really in for a bad winter I think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the flowers. They hydrangeas are growing over my dear Labradors grave ..they get prettier every year. I think of her every day.


What a wonderful way to remember her.

I know, Tanya, it was a bit too cold for me too. Got the freezing rain in my face when I came out of the grocery store. Burr. Thank goodness for my alpaca hat and fingerless mitts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Well, here's a picture of what we had today. ..


A silver thaw can be so pretty but can also be quite devastating.
Love that bottom pic!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about that, Pam. I just picked my DB up this evening, having let it sit since August. I am hoping to work at it now until done.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to continue with my WIPs as well. As I was almost finished with my border for the Dancing Bees, I discovered that no way was I going to have enough yarn.  So, I am undoing the border and will do it with smaller needles and picking up more of the shawl stitches as I do the repeats. Blocking should make it all work out okay. Darn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free Until Midnight of the 31st; code = 2016freebie; BUT ACT NOW!!!! There are only 2016 free copies available!
Colour Me Surprised Cowl by Emily Manasc
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colour-me-surprised-cowl
(I already have this so I might have shared it before - might have been free when first published.)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I missed the flowers DFL, but agree, winter in Florida is great


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> A silver thaw can be so pretty but can also be quite devastating.
> Love that bottom pic!


Thanks, Jane.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

williesmom said:


> My second Forest Paths cowl. ..... I call it Autumn Fields...


It is *B**E**A**U**T**I**F**U**L**!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Pam, I hope you are getting your edging figured out for the Bee shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a wonderful way to remember her.
> 
> I know, Tanya, it was a bit too cold for me too. Got the freezing rain in my face when I came out of the grocery store. Burr. Thank goodness for my alpaca hat and fingerless mitts.


And after falling asleep early, I awoke about 12:30 a.m. to a very noisy freezing rain and snow outside with 16* temps. Oh, misery. Knew I should have brought in more firewood when I came home yesterday. So much for being lazy.

That Alpaca sounds so yummy now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I missed the flowers DFL, but agree, winter in Florida is great


Have to give you this one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Williesmum. I love the colours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, you are photos bring home to me the weather. Stay safe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I do that, too--autocorrect without realizing it. Of course I also auto-misread and that is not so good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is *B**E**A**U**T**I**F**U**L**!*


Thank you. I am beginning to like cowls, I think.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Williesmum. I love the colours.


Thank you. I had the Noro for quite a while and didn't know what to do with it. I think it worked out pretty well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That Alpaca sounds so yummy now.


It kept me dry. 



Normaedern said:


> Bev, you are photos bring home to me the weather. Stay safe.


Thanks, Norma. We did. It was freezing rain early morning, but by the time we had to go out, it was a mixture of the freezing rain and sleet, so the ice had some crunchiness to it. The roads were driveable. I took some pictures at 3:30, by 5 it was raining cats and dogs and all the ice was gone.



williesmom said:


> Thank you. I am beginning to like cowls, I think.


Welcome to the club, Williesmom.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, according to my FitBit I made it to over 8000 steps yesterday. I think my FitBit is counting my typing, lol. Even with all the warehouse walking and the grocery store walking I don't think I did four miles. 

I have five of twenty-five repeats done on the Bonnie's Wish border. I am adding some k3tbl instead of only using k2tbl to shorten the border from thirty repeats to twenty-five. This also makes the border less ruffly. Still a long way to go.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well, according to my FitBit I made it to over 8000 steps yesterday. I think my FitBit is counting my typing, lol. Even with all the warehouse walking and the grocery store walking I don't think I did four miles.
> 
> I have five of twenty-five repeats done on the Bonnie's Wish border. I am adding some k3tbl instead of only using k2tbl to shorten the border from thirty repeats to twenty-five. This also makes the border less ruffly. Still a long way to go.
> 
> ...


I did too....just got back from my morning walk and made over 3000 steps and walked 31 minutes...a new record for me.

Oh, and I am going to get pictures up soon of my dishes. The are a set by Noble Excellence Twas the Night before Christmas. Each piece has part of the poem. We are trying to collect as much of the poem as we can...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well, according to my FitBit I made it to over 8000 steps yesterday. I think my FitBit is counting my typing, lol. Even with all the warehouse walking and the grocery store walking I don't think I did four miles.
> 
> I have five of twenty-five repeats done on the Bonnie's Wish border. I am adding some k3tbl instead of only using k2tbl to shorten the border from thirty repeats to twenty-five. This also makes the border less ruffly. Still a long way to go.
> 
> ...


This one is long time coming. I saved the pattern but it was more than I wanted to do at the time. Yours, as I recall the pics, was beautiful so seeing its completion will be quite the accomplishment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How are people doing with the garter st grafting? Do you need an extra day? I am putting the next exercise together which will be a K2, P2 ribbing. Do you have your swatches ready?


Nowhere's as artistic as Bev's photos, but this is what I awoke to this a.m. Dreary, dreary, dreary. Great day to sit and ruminate indoors after bringing in some firewood and stoking the flames.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I did too....just got back from my morning walk and made over 3000 steps and walked 31 minutes...a new record for me.
> 
> Oh, and I am going to get pictures up soon of my dishes. The are a set by Noble Excellence Twas the Night before Christmas. Each piece has part of the poem. We are trying to collect as much of the poem as we can...


DFL--sounds like a great walk even if you didn't hit the magic number of 10,000.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free Until Midnight of the 31st; code = 2016freebie; BUT ACT NOW!!!! There are only 2016 free copies available!
> Colour Me Surprised Cowl by Emily Manasc
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colour-me-surprised-cowl
> (I already have this so I might have shared it before - might have been free when first published.)


I really like this cowl, but she must have given away all the free copies already. :-( But it is only about $1.48 USD so I most likely will purchase it.

Bev, love the pictures of ice on the plants. It has been sleeting and raining over here, but the drive to work was not too bad as it is just raining now. But everything looks like Tanya's picture, white sleet on everything.

Williesmom, good job on that cowl. I like that.

Mel, just think, it sounds like you are almost done with Bonnies Wish.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I did too....just got back from my morning walk and made over 3000 steps and walked 31 minutes...a new record for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth. We raised a glass to you too to wish you a Happy Birthday. I hope you enjoyed being a slug for the day. You need to store some energy for all that you have coming up in the New Year.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who commented on our birthday celebration yesterday. We all felt better for being together, sharing memories as well as good food. Our youngest brother has requested it becomes an annual event - something we will go with I think.
> 
> Re. step counting. I have been doing it for several years now. I find it impossible to reach 10.000 just looking after the house and garden, I have to get out for a walk to make the target. I do try to park as far away from the supermarket (or wherever) as possible and in fact try to use the car as little as possible. My Omron counter counts aerobic steps separately which is useful. The info states that to lose weight you need to do over 3,000 aerobic steps a day. To count as aerobic you have to be walking for a minimum of 10 minutes at a steady pace with no stops longer than 30 seconds. Even if I can't make 10,000 I try to do the aerobic bit.


I love the Omron pedometer! I have had 2 they don't wash well...LOL I didn't know that about the aerobic steps I think mine counts them too... I know the one from Spark People didn't start counting until 10 seconds of activity.. which stinks in my opinion.. I think they should count every step!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Pam, I hope you are getting your edging figured out for the Bee shawl. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni. I've gotten the border completely taken out with all the right # of stitches still on the needles and am just beginning the border again with a reduction of stitches per repeat and smaller needles and will do more decreases per repeat. Hopefully that will all help!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> How does one do a bookmark? I'd love to bookmark Tanya's page also. Thanks.


Go to the top of this page. Above the avatars there is a 'Bookmark' and 'Watch' tab.. click on Bookmark and type in Pg. 34 (double check that page number) then when you click on your bookmarks at the very top of the page under the KP heading you can find "Grafting with Tanya December 21" and the page number where the video's and instructions are


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> My second Forest Paths cowl. Made with some kind of Noro, I stuck with charts A and B so the yarn didn't fight with the pattern. I didn't have quite enough yarn, so finished with a wool, and edged with Rowan tweed. It's colorful, to say the least! I call it Autumn Fields...


This is beautiful!!! I love it!!! I can't even tell the Rowan tweed edge!! it blends in wonderfully! Great job Williesmom!!! 

Caryn I think it looks just fine! I'm not sure where the issue is.. but I think that this would be good even in a garment..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well, according to my FitBit I made it to over 8000 steps yesterday. I think my FitBit is counting my typing, lol. Even with all the warehouse walking and the grocery store walking I don't think I did four miles.
> 
> I have five of twenty-five repeats done on the Bonnie's Wish border. I am adding some k3tbl instead of only using k2tbl to shorten the border from thirty repeats to twenty-five. This also makes the border less ruffly. Still a long way to go.
> 
> ...


Glad you have a solution.

A rest day for me yesterday, apart from oven cleaning. Today, 3pm, 7,500 because I went for a walk this morning, 5,895 were aerobic steps so I'm happy with that. Will do a little yoga later. The next few days could be anything - we're going to stay with DD and her boys tomorrow until Monday. There will be lots of playing, swinging and chasing, though probably not 10,000 steps. I'll continue with my exercise regime from Tuesday next week.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, it looks a great day for being by the fire!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How are people doing with the garter st grafting? Do you need an extra day? I am putting the next exercise together which will be a K2, P2 ribbing. Do you have your swatches ready?
> 
> Nowhere's as artistic as Bev's photos, but this is what I awoke to this a.m. Dreary, dreary, dreary. Great day to sit and ruminate indoors after bringing in some firewood and stoking the flames.


Ruminating sounds good. It is much cooler here today 7C but also very bright. When walking at the Trentham Estate this morning I saw that their snowdrops are already beginning to flower and even some of the primroses. But our weather has been dreary too. I hope it stays dry for a few days to help the poor souls in Lancashire and Yorkshire who have been flooded.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love the Omron pedometer! I have had 2 they don't wash well...LOL I didn't know that about the aerobic steps I think mine counts them too... I know the one from Spark People didn't start counting until 10 seconds of activity.. which stinks in my opinion.. I think they should count every step!


Me too. It doesn't pick half steps and side steps either which doesn't help when doing house work.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam I hope you can get this worked out! It sounds like you are on the right track though.. it always feels good when manipulating a pattern to have the correct stitches on the needles when you get it frogged back!!  This pattern sounds like the yardage was off by a few yards  hopefully all who made a project page will put in how much they actually used and maybe the pattern details can be adjusted! 

DFL those are beautiful.. and what a beautiful headstone for your dear furbaby  I am sure he/she is why your hydrangeas are so beautiful 

Chris what a nice gift!! I have had my eye's on them for quite awhile now.. have fun!

Well night before last I got the call that my Dad probably won't make it through the night.. I didn't get a call yesterday and have not been on Facebook so I'm not sure how he is.. but I am sure it won't be long.. very distressing.. then when I get home yesterday hubby tells me he is going to take our son over to Bend either today or tomorrow.. what a messed up few day's.. emotionally that is.. I know he has to go.. I know it is the only way he will get moving forward in his life.. I just hate it.. I don't want to go months with out speaking or hugging him..LOL We are setting up face time.. so at least we will be able to visit.. .. I think I wouldn't be so upset if it wasn't for my dad too.. all of these emotions are making me a wreck. On top of it all I have to work! I am putting in 2 extra day's for my co-worker.. it is the pits.. I made some big mistakes yesterday.. I know I fixed them ok.. but it isn't work that can get you through the tough times.. it requires a lot of concentration... these fancy registers are great for getting you through a large purchase quickly but they can get messed up with just hitting the wrong button.. to top it all off.. we are changing systems next month I think.. and we will all have to learn all over... I do wish we could just go back to the old fashioned ways.. LOL 

I just want to sit and knit or crochet.. or do nothing.. I will work on the swatches later.. I have them knitted up but I will have to graft them now.. Tanya I'll just keep this bookmarked so I don't loose it.. I will post pictures when I get them done


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Glad you have a solution.
> 
> A rest day for me yesterday, apart from oven cleaning. Today, 3pm, 7,500 because I went for a walk this morning, 5,895 were aerobic steps so I'm happy with that. Will do a little yoga later. The next few days could be anything - we're going to stay with DD and her boys tomorrow until Monday. There will be lots of playing, swinging and chasing, though probably not 10,000 steps. I'll continue with my exercise regime from Tuesday next week.


I have 'Walk Away the Pounds' with Leslie Sansone.. I actually have a few of her DVD's and those are very aerobic and great for adding in extra steps.. you can do as little as 15 mins.. or as much as you want.. I have not done them since the beginning of the year because I hurt myself in a fall.. I plan on getting them going again.. they do end up with 2000 steps a mile.. so the 3 mile one really gets me going.. and helps tremdously with my steps..  plus I feel great afterwards.. I have to build up to it... I do the 1 mile for a few days.. then add in mile 2 then mile 3 before I know it I am doing 3 miles several times a week and feeling very good.. I love those endorphin's...  Your can look her up on YouTube she has several on there..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a lot going on for you right now, Ronie. "One step at a time" they always say. You are in my prayers. May God bless you with strength and peace.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Well, according to my FitBit I made it to over 8000 steps yesterday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I did too....just got back from my morning walk and made over 3000 steps and walked 31 minutes...a new record for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Go to the top of this page. Above the avatars there is a 'Bookmark' and 'Watch' tab.. click on Bookmark and type in Pg. 34 (double check that page number) then when you click on your bookmarks at the very top of the page under the KP heading you can find "Grafting with Tanya December 21" and the page number where the video's and instructions are


It is wise to remember that if you do a second bookmark, later in the same thread the KP program will eliminate your first one- you need to enter all the details again.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well night before last I got the call that my Dad probably won't make it through the night.. I didn't get a call yesterday and have not been on Facebook so I'm not sure how he is.. but I am sure it won't be long.. very distressing.. then when I get home yesterday hubby tells me he is going to take our son over to Bend either today or tomorrow.. what a messed up few day's.. emotionally that is.. I know he has to go.. I know it is the only way he will get moving forward in his life.. I just hate it.. I don't want to go months with out speaking or hugging him..LOL We are setting up face time.. so at least we will be able to visit.. .. I think I wouldn't be so upset if it wasn't for my dad too.. all of these emotions are making me a wreck. On top of it all I have to work! I am putting in 2 extra day's for my co-worker.. it is the pits.. I made some big mistakes yesterday.. I know I fixed them ok.. but it isn't work that can get you through the tough times.. it requires a lot of concentration... these fancy registers are great for getting you through a large purchase quickly but they can get messed up with just hitting the wrong button.. to top it all off.. we are changing systems next month I think.. and we will all have to learn all over... I do wish we could just go back to the old fashioned ways.. LOL


HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I must have skipped your post Ronie- hugs from me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam I hope you can get this worked out! It sounds like you are on the right track though.. it always feels good when manipulating a pattern to have the correct stitches on the needles when you get it frogged back!!  This pattern sounds like the yardage was off by a few yards  hopefully all who made a project page will put in how much they actually used and maybe the pattern details can be adjusted!
> 
> DFL those are beautiful.. and what a beautiful headstone for your dear furbaby  I am sure he/she is why your hydrangeas are so beautiful
> 
> ...


So sorry you are having such a difficult time, Ronie. I'll be thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have 'Walk Away the Pounds' with Leslie Sansone.. I actually have a few of her DVD's and those are very aerobic and great for adding in extra steps.. you can do as little as 15 mins.. or as much as you want.. I have not done them since the beginning of the year because I hurt myself in a fall.. I plan on getting them going again.. they do end up with 2000 steps a mile.. so the 3 mile one really gets me going.. and helps tremdously with my steps..  plus I feel great afterwards.. I have to build up to it... I do the 1 mile for a few days.. then add in mile 2 then mile 3 before I know it I am doing 3 miles several times a week and feeling very good.. I love those endorphin's...  Your can look her up on YouTube she has several on there..


Thanks for the info, Ronie.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here are two pictures of my Christmas Dishes. We always purchase more pieces each year. The Noble company puts out yearly plates with more verses of the Poem Twas the Night Before Christmas, so I can't wait to get more pieces. We currently have 4 place settings and numerous other pieces. It is fun to put them out each year.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Pam I hope you can get this worked out! It sounds like you are on the right track though.. it always feels good when manipulating a pattern to have the correct stitches on the needles when you get it frogged back!!  This pattern sounds like the yardage was off by a few yards  hopefully all who made a project page will put in how much they actually used and maybe the pattern details can be adjusted!
> 
> DFL those are beautiful.. and what a beautiful headstone for your dear furbaby  I am sure he/she is why your hydrangeas are so beautiful
> 
> ...


May you be filled with love and light and peace and blessings Ronnie. And strength and endurance and tolerance. and BIG {{{{[[[[((((HUGS))))]]]]}}}}

ps - kids these days don't know how to count change. Even when the register is telling them how much change to give they can't figure it out. . . sad.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well, according to my FitBit I made it to over 8000 steps yesterday. I think my FitBit is counting my typing, lol. Even with all the warehouse walking and the grocery store walking I don't think I did four miles.


I was counting my steps for getting a cup of tea - about 30 from chair to kitchen & back - unless I putter while waiting for the kettle to boil. So 4 cups of tea makes 120 steps. Perhaps making tea can become a recognized exercise?


> I have five of twenty-five repeats done on the Bonnie's Wish border. ... Still a long way to go....


I find those knit on borders seem to take forever - especially at the start. However, once you hit halfway, it seems to go so much faster.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ... I am going to get pictures up soon of my dishes. The are a set by Noble Excellence Twas the Night before Christmas. Each piece has part of the poem. We are trying to collect as much of the poem as we can...


Looking forward to seeing them. I have a set of dishes but they just are white with gold trim & a poinsettia design - very pretty but not as much fun as yours. They were a gift from my mother. one year she decided that from then on, she would give all the kids the same thing for Christmas. One choice = 9 gifts so that saved a lot of worry. One year it was these dishes.

Then she found a series of light up plates with the Night before Christmas theme. So for 4 years, we all got one of those plates. Then they sent her a letter saying that the rest of the 12 plate series would all be released at the same time. Buying 72 plates at once was a daunting prospect so that ended there. Four is good though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I find those knit on borders seem to take forever - especially at the start. However, once you hit halfway, it seems to go so much faster.


So true!!! I've been knitting like a wild women and so far have only succeeded in getting about 25% of the edge stitches for the curtain off the needle. At this rate -- and I can't continue to knit to the exclusion of everything else -- it would take at least another 6 days of non-stop knitting to get the border on. Then another day or so for weaving in the gillion of ends. So I guess I'm going to miss New Years

Ronie -- so sorry to hear that so much anxiety is present in your life. We are in your corner and there for you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing them. I have a set of dishes but they just are white with gold trim & a poinsettia design - very pretty but not as much fun as yours. They were a gift from my mother. one year she decided that from then on, she would give all the kids the same thing for Christmas. One choice = 9 gifts so that saved a lot of worry. One year it was these dishes.
> 
> Then she found a series of light up plates with the Night before Christmas theme. So for 4 years, we all got one of those plates. Then they sent her a letter saying that the rest of the 12 plate series would all be released at the same time. Buying 72 plates at once was a daunting prospect so that ended there. Four is good though.


Oh how lovely...I love the plates and all the other decorations also...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Well night before last I got the call that my Dad probably won't make it through the night...


Very sorry to hear this, Ronie. Does he live very far away?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have 'Walk Away the Pounds' with Leslie Sansone.. ... Your can look her up on YouTube she has several on there..


Sound interesting - I'll have a look. Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until midnight CST, December 31; code = BEACH2015
Surf by Kephren Pritchett
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/surf-6

ROSABELLA by Emily Nora ONeil
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/rosabella

One Ball Lace Cowl by Nancy J. Thomas
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/one-ball-lace-cowl

Muhu Summer ** Muhu Suvi by Liina Langi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/muhu-summer--muhu-suvi
Its in Estonian but since it is charted, it should be easy enough to follow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is wise to remember that if you do a second bookmark, later in the same thread the KP program will eliminate your first one- you need to enter all the details again.


I didn't know that.
When we have this type of Party, I create a folder & a WP doc to copy all of the info. I copy the pertinent day's link & note the page number as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Here are two pictures of my Christmas Dishes...


I love them, DFL! They look antique with that faded colouring. It reminds me of a set of "company" dishes that my mother had when we were growing up - called Friendly Village. You can get them again now but they were unavailable for years. The newer ones are shinier - I prefer the muted colours of the older ones.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...kids these days don't know how to count change. Even when the register is telling them how much change to give they can't figure it out. . . sad.


Many years ago, I worked a summer job at a grocery store. Even back then the register calculated the change. One day, as I was giving a customer back his change, I counted out what was indicated on the register. He wasn't impressed. Told me that wasn't how it was done. I was supposed to start with the amount owed & count back the change to the total. So if he paid for $16.48 in merchandise with $20, I should have started with $16.48 plus 2¢, makes $16.50, plus 2 quarters, for $17, plus $3 makes $20. That's what I did from then on because it was more fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, my prayers are with you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> So true!!! I've been knitting like a wild women and so far have only succeeded in getting about 25% of the edge stitches for the curtain off the needle....


Still sounds like great progress considering the opus. Take a minute out to count down the New Year, though. 
... and stay away from the computer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh how lovely...I love the plates and all the other decorations also...


Thanks - I just noticed another of the gifts from Mom - the snowman afghan on the couch - just a bit of it visible there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Here are two pictures of my Christmas Dishes. We always purchase more pieces each year. The Noble company puts out yearly plates with more verses of the Poem Twas the Night Before Christmas, so I can't wait to get more pieces. We currently have 4 place settings and numerous other pieces. It is fun to put them out each year.


Those are lovely and it is a wonderful poem that brings back childhood Christmases :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely room, Jane. It looks very inviting :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely room, Jane. It looks very inviting :thumbup:


Thank you - pretty cluttered with all of those gifts.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A lot of cashiers look at me like I am crazy when I give them change in addition to a bill or bills , so that they only have to give me one coin back rather than several, eg for $1.77, I would give $2.02 so they just have to give back a quarter rather than perhaps 3 pennies and 2 dimes in change. The register doesn't have a problem, but they don't understand what I am doing and that I am making it less work for them. That's what I was taught when I was little and that I do whenever possible.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Many years ago, I worked a summer job at a grocery store. Even back then the register calculated the change. One day, as I was giving a customer back his change, I counted out what was indicated on the register. He wasn't impressed. Told me that wasn't how it was done. I was supposed to start with the amount owed & count back the change to the total. So if he paid for $16.48 in merchandise with $20, I should have started with $16.48 plus 2¢, makes $16.50, plus 2 quarters, for $17, plus $3 makes $20. That's what I did from then on because it was more fun.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well night before last I got the call that my Dad probably won't make it through the night.. I didn't get a call yesterday and have not been on Facebook so I'm not sure how he is.. but I am sure it won't be long.. very distressing.. then when I get home yesterday hubby tells me he is going to take our son over to Bend either today or tomorrow.. what a messed up few day's.. emotionally that is.. I know he has to go.. I know it is the only way he will get moving forward in his life.. I just hate it.. I don't want to go months with out speaking or hugging him..LOL We are setting up face time.. so at least we will be able to visit.. .. I think I wouldn't be so upset if it wasn't for my dad too.. all of these emotions are making me a wreck. On top of it all I have to work! I am putting in 2 extra day's for my co-worker.. it is the pits.. I made some big mistakes yesterday.. I know I fixed them ok.. but it isn't work that can get you through the tough times.. it requires a lot of concentration... these fancy registers are great for getting you through a large purchase quickly but they can get messed up with just hitting the wrong button.. to top it all off.. we are changing systems next month I think.. and we will all have to learn all over... I do wish we could just go back to the old fashioned ways.. LOL
> 
> I just want to sit and knit or crochet.. or do nothing.. I will work on the swatches later.. I have them knitted up but I will have to graft them now.. Tanya I'll just keep this bookmarked so I don't loose it.. I will post pictures when I get them done


(((hugs))) 
Ronie, you always have the most positive outlook, I hope that disposition carries well you through difficult times.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I find those knit on borders seem to take forever - especially at the start. However, once you hit halfway, it seems to go so much faster.


It's getting to the halfway point that is slow going


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> So true!!! I've been knitting like a wild women and so far have only succeeded in getting about 25% of the edge stitches for the curtain off the needle. At this rate -- and I can't continue to knit to the exclusion of everything else -- it would take at least another 6 days of non-stop knitting to get the border on. Then another day or so for weaving in the gillion of ends. So I guess I'm going to miss New Years


At about 1 to 1-1/2 repeats a day for me I am looking at around two weeks or so. Yikes!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--My heart goes out to you at this difficult time. We are never prepared to see those we love and who make up a significant piece of the fabric of our lives leave. Lots of hugs for you and yours.

Jane--I recall people learning to count change the way you describe. They still do it. 

Pam--I know it can feel daunting to embark on such a long and complicated project like your border. But we persevere and succeed as I am sure you successfully will.

Just had a business call from a woman who turns out to be a knitter. We had a really fun talk about knitting and she may turn up here on KP and the LP. It was a great way to procrastinate going outdoors today.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A lot of cashiers look at me like I am crazy when I give them change in addition to a bill or bills , so that they only have to give me one coin back rather than several, eg for $1.77, I would give $2.02 so they just have to give back a quarter rather than perhaps 3 pennies and 2 dimes in change. The register doesn't have a problem, but they don't understand what I am doing and that I am making it less work for them. That's what I was taught when I was little and that I do whenever possible.
> 
> Sue


Ah, the blank stare. You can see the thought bubble above their heads saying 'why did this lady give me two pennies?'. I have gotten back my own pennies plus the 3 pennies/2 dimes in your example since it was just too much for the cashier to comprehend. Sad. But I keep trying, lol. Now to just figure out the volume and surface area of the resulting shape from an irregular curve rotated around a non-standard axis...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> In Jan or Feb that photo would be so beautiful.. Right now, it is a bit too cold for me. We had yuk yesterday but mid-50's. Today was sunny but barely above freezing and now back down to about 21* or less. It may be the end of December but not in my body.
> 
> Texas got hit super badly as did Oklahoma. Floods, snow, cold. We are really in for a bad winter I think.


We are flying home to New Mexico today starting in Cleveland and going through Chicago (Midway). Always a risk in the winter. We don't leave until 6 tonight and are supposed to get in at 10. Wish us luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing them. I have a set of dishes but they just are white with gold trim & a poinsettia design - very pretty but not as much fun as yours. They were a gift from my mother. one year she decided that from then on, she would give all the kids the same thing for Christmas. One choice = 9 gifts so that saved a lot of worry. One year it was these dishes.
> 
> Then she found a series of light up plates with the Night before Christmas theme. So for 4 years, we all got one of those plates. Then they sent her a letter saying that the rest of the 12 plate series would all be released at the same time. Buying 72 plates at once was a daunting prospect so that ended there. Four is good though.


And lovely memories!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

williesmom said:


> My second Forest Paths cowl. Made with some kind of Noro, I stuck with charts A and B so the yarn didn't fight with the pattern. I didn't have quite enough yarn, so finished with a wool, and edged with Rowan tweed. It's colorful, to say the least! I call it Autumn Fields...


Very pretty, goes with about anything.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

My first job in high school was as cashier in the restaurant portion of Grants. You guys remember W.T.Grant Co. don't you? One day a guy tried to fast talk me into giving him extra money back, I don't remember of course his fast talk, but there was no way that I was gonna fall for that. Then one day they told my my register was $20.00 short. I told them they had to have given me the drawer short in the first place because I am never off. And I definitely didn't take it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't know that.
> When we have this type of Party, I create a folder & a WP doc to copy all of the info. I copy the pertinent day's link & note the page number as well.


It created a few problems for me, until I realised what was happening- I do worry about running out of storage space- have not yet got the cloud figured (a bit lazy I guess) but I've been computing only since 2007. When I went from XP to Vista and Dial up to Broadband in a hurry. Dial-up was a pain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A lot of cashiers look at me like I am crazy when I give them change in addition to a bill ...


I know - it confuses some of them. Sad.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> A lot of cashiers look at me like I am crazy when I give them change in addition to a bill or bills , so that they only have to give me one coin back rather than several, eg for $1.77, I would give $2.02 so they just have to give back a quarter rather than perhaps 3 pennies and 2 dimes in change. The register doesn't have a problem, but they don't understand what I am doing and that I am making it less work for them. That's what I was taught when I was little and that I do whenever possible.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I do that too and have had them look at me funny, give back the change then make change from the bills. Instead of only getting 1 coin back and getting rid of some there are more coins. Only the older cashiers seem to understand what I am doing. To get my point across I have given back the change and asked to exchange it for a dime, quarter or whatever. I figure they are going to need that smaller change later.

Makes me wonder what they teach in school, but the teachers cannot do some of what used to be basic education.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have gotten back my own pennies plus the 3 pennies....


Yup! :-(


> Sad....


That was my comment as well - I hadn't seen yours yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Wish us luck!


Good luck. Got your knitting with you?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And lovely memories!


Definitely


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Great day to sit and ruminate indoors after bringing in some firewood and stoking the flames.


Oh, I am so with you an that one. Today is a bit warmer than yesterday, but still dreary.



KittyChris said:


> Bev, love the pictures of ice on the plants. It has been sleeting and raining over here, but the drive to work was not too bad as it is just raining now. But everything looks like Tanya's picture, white sleet on everything.


Thanks, Chris. That's how the weather moves from West to East.  Sorry to pass that on though. I'd much rather pass on some sunshine. 

Melanie, it must feel good to get to the end of a major project like that.

Ronie, so sorry to hear all that is going on in your life right now. Hard things to deal with indeed. Prayers and hugs coming your way.

DLF, lovely plates.  I love that they are all different but the same poem. Very cool.

Jane, your plates look very interesting. Are they 3-dimensional?

Have a safe and wonderful trip, Babalou.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your plates look very interesting. Are they 3-dimensional?...


Yes - with their own built in stand.
I didn't have them lit up in that pic, either. I must remember to get a good picture later on.
Jane


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DFL, those are Beautiful flowers.
Thanks for the grafting instructions. I think I will print it up to keep for future reference.
Williesmom, your Forest Path looks beautiful in those colors.
Bev, great pics. Beautiful, especially if you don't have to go out in it and can appreciate the beauty.
Melanie, good luck with your Bonnie's Wish border
Tanya, it is a dreary day here too. I did Aqua Fit, came home and here I stay. It is nice and cozy inside, so much so, that I am starting to fall asleep.
Pam, good luck with that border. I started mine yesterday. I think I should have enough yarn, but there is always that worry when you are doing a knitted on border. At least I am back into it and getting the rhythm of it again.
Ronnie, will keep you in my prayers. This is a hard time for you. Maybe a little knitting will help.
Jane, thanks for all those patterns. I particularly liked Rosabella. I can see knitting that sometime. I lucked out twice in the last couple of months, having found the two sweaters in the pics, that I definitely had to have. I never could find a lacy sweater pattern I really liked, then I came across those, both at TJ Maxx. and now Rosabella pattern!
Sue


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Britgirl: Your sweaters are great, I've been looking for years for lace sweaters and haven't found any. The Rosabella is now on my list of to do soon (that's as soon as the Wips, or at least some of them, are finished and blocked.

Roni, my heart goes out to you. Good thoughts and lots of hugs go out to you. 

Thanks for explaining the bookmark. I used to have a really good brain, then the doctors put me on the pain pills. Now after more than 10 years my pain doc has decided I'm on way too many. I've been telling him that for a long time. Hopefully the fog will lift and I'll be able to find these things by myself. But for now, Thanks all.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree about the change, it's not just in one place, it's everywhere. I think instead of the teachers teaching "to the test" like they have for so many years, it's time to go back to the basics. It's a travesty to the kids not to teach them such essentials.

Babalou, Good Luck on the travel this evening. I spent a miserable 12 hours in O'hare a few years ago. A group of us were coming back from a knitting trip to Scotland. Luckily we all had our knitting and did use the time to finish our projects.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Williesmom: You did a great job on the cowl, no one would have known that you ran out of yarn if you hadn't told us.

KittyChris: The same thing happened to me years ago. As the fellow left I told the manager of my section that the fast talker had gotten $5 off of me. The manager called Security and he was caught. He'd gone to each cashier in the place and had a nice tidy sum. He went to jail.

Everyone's plates are really nice. What fun.

Jane. I've bookmarked the instructions and will make a folder for them. I'll do the grafting as soon as I can. Thanks a lot for doing this for us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, the blank stare. You can see the thought bubble above their heads saying 'why did this lady give me two pennies?'. I have gotten back my own pennies plus the 3 pennies/2 dimes in your example since it was just too much for the cashier to comprehend. Sad. But I keep trying, lol. Now to just figure out the volume and surface area of the resulting shape from an irregular curve rotated around a non-standard axis...


Melanie--ever watch them bag your groceries? Makes me crazy to see how devoid of spacial relation perception they suffer. These young people cannot figure out how to pack a bag efficiently. Don't know if they cannot do it or are just plain disconnected from what they do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are flying home to New Mexico today starting in Cleveland and going through Chicago (Midway). Always a risk in the winter. We don't leave until 6 tonight and are supposed to get in at 10. Wish us luck!


Absolutely--lots of it. I hear the Mid-west is inundated with cold, wind and wet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, that ice is sure pretty to look at. Glad you only had it for a little while though!

Sounds like you are making progress on your DB shawl Melanie and getting lots of steps in too! 

Tanya, looks like you are finally getting winter weather. Today is stil in the 70s here, but it is supposed to get much colder by New Year's Day. I finally put some garlic bulbs into one of the raised beds today! 
I do have my ribbing swatch ready to go for grafting. 

Those dishes are so pretty DFL and yours too Jane. What fun to have collections like that - really does make nice memories and great traditions.

Oh Roni, so sorry for all you are going through now. Add my hugs and prayers for you to get through it all.

Julie, I didn't know that about the bookmarks either. I don't think I ever bookmarked the same session twice, but now I will be aware.

Good luck with your travels Babalou. May your plane ride go smoothly and safely!

Linda, enjoy your time with the grandkids. Bet you will get lots of steps in chasing them around


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, I do that too and have had them look at me funny, give back the change then make change from the bills. Instead of only getting 1 coin back and getting rid of some there are more coins. Only the older cashiers seem to understand what I am doing. To get my point across I have given back the change and asked to exchange it for a dime, quarter or whatever. I figure they are going to need that smaller change later.
> 
> Makes me wonder what they teach in school, but the teachers cannot do some of what used to be basic education.


It is not just the teachers, but the system itself which teaches the teachers what to teach and how to teach it. While we wax on about all the skills we had that are getting lost today, we also need to remember that education is designed for business needs and business is heavy on tech now with different requirements. A lot of what we used, and still do, young people are being taught to see the world thru a different paradigm. It matters not that the newer paradigms are inhumane and don't relate to basic life skills. And this is a whole other discussion.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay-finally brought in a load of firewood before the skies darkened even more than they already were. While I was having a temper tantrum about the cold temps earlier, I forgot about the wet, icey snow that awaited me on the wood pile. Oh, can you hear that big groan! Well, I did it, cleaned off enough to uncover the pile and load up the cart so enough wood inside for about 2 days. 

And thanks to all the step counters I counted a few for myself. Figured this 1 load taken from the end of the pile closest to my back door, I used about 350 steps stacking the wood on the cart, bringing it into the house, emptying the cart and wheeling it back to its corner. Not bad for about 15" of work. I would only need to bring in 28 loads of wood to reach 10,000 steps.

Now to figure out another 350 steps indoors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, that ice is sure pretty to look at. Glad you only had it for a little while though!
> 
> Sounds like you are making progress on your DB shawl Melanie and getting lots of steps in too!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou, best wishes for a safe and uneventful journey. 

Sue, I love those sweaters. One of these days I am going to knit a lace sweater. I have a couple of patterns now. 

DFL I do love your Christmas dining set. 

Jane, I have never seen plates that light up. 

I have a Christmas display plate that is a replica, I believe, of a stained glass window. It is colored glass and is fitted inside a pewter edge. I love glass so I love this plate, although I haven't really decorated for Xmas in a few years.

I would like to take this time to wish every one a safe, wonderful, peaceful New Year. 
I will again be off work until next Monday, so I will not be online. Unless we stay in North Jersey where there is a computer and I use it for a bit (after my sister puts a movie in and falls asleep LOL)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Babalou, best wishes for a safe and uneventful journey.
> 
> Sue, I love those sweaters. One of these days I am going to knit a lace sweater. I have a couple of patterns now.
> 
> ...


A Happy and Healthy New Year to you too Chris. Enjoy your time off. Where in North Jersey does your sister live? I grew up in Paramus.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with your flights. Hope you gave a safe trip.

Sue


Babalou said:


> We are flying home to New Mexico today starting in Cleveland and going through Chicago (Midway). Always a risk in the winter. We don't leave until 6 tonight and are supposed to get in at 10. Wish us luck!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> A Happy and Healthy New Year to you too Chris. Enjoy your time off. Where in North Jersey does your sister live? I grew up in Paramus.


Wow, another Jersey girl! She lives in Linden, that's in Union County, close to Elizabeth. And I used to live in Rahway, the next town down from Linden, when I lived in NJ. We grew up in Clark, which does have an exit on the Pkwy. Last year at Christmas someone covered up the town below it on the exit with the a sign that said 'Griswold'. So the sign read Clark Griswold. . . . LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--I want to wish you a Happy New Year, too and wish you a computer recovery that lets you stay in closer touch with us all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--great sweaters. I was looking at the white one today, too. Something about lace in any form that captures the eye.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--I want to wish you a Happy New Year, too and wish you a computer recovery that lets you stay in closer touch with us all.


Thanks Tanya. Signing off now. HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY to all


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I lucked out twice in the last couple of months, having found the two sweaters in the pics...


Very nice sweaters, Sue - very practical, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I have a Christmas display plate that is a replica, I believe, of a stained glass window. It is colored glass and is fitted inside a pewter edge.


Sounds special.


> I would like to take this time to wish every one a safe, wonderful, peaceful New Year. ...


Same to you, Chris!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Diviana Cowl by FadenStille
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diviana-cowl

Guimauve by Carole André
http://parfumdelanoline.wordpress.com/2015/12/29/chocolat-chaud-et-guimauve/
(in French but charted)

For the man who has everything I had to quote the designer: And because there are others of you who also probably have husbands who will want you to knit one of these ear warmer thingys instead of just wearing a cap that covers their ears because that would make far too much sense, here's the pattern.
Baseball Cap Ear Warmer Thingy by Keya Kuhn
http://zibelineknits.blogspot.ca/p/baseball-cap-ear-warmer.html
Pictures here:
http://www.zibelineknits.blogspot.ca


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Safe journeys Babalou.

Happy New Year to you too Chris. My brother is currently a Jersey denizen, living in Lumberton (mid-state), although he is down here in FL for the New Year celebration. I received a new PC for Christmas so will be setting it up this weekend once I get the old PC backed up. Don't think anyone here will notice the difference though  My old one is a hand-me-down and was old when I got it, lol. But it suffices for my purposes. I won't be migrating the harddrives this time though but will keep them in the old tower, probably do not have the right connectors in the new case anyways.

Tanya, you should have seen the guy bagging my groceries last night. It did not matter what order I put the groceries on the conveyor, he just crammed things in haphazardly. DH rescued the loaf of bread and a newly crushed box of cereal, but my fruits and mushrooms were under the canned goods. Although he was quite old so cannot blame the current education system. I should be happy he is employed (aka out and about) and not sitting at home disintegrating. Better I have bruised apples and he has something to do.

Ooh, Dodie R, a knitting trip to Scotland sounds like fun, even with the delay. I would have enjoyed seeing a group of women (and men??) knitting in the terminal lounge. I am usually the only one, lol. 

See y'all later,

Melanie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Evidently they don't tutor for bagging groceries. I was taught double-bag drinks, and other heavy cans. On light cardboard items --> use them to fill out the sides of a paper bag.

Cold items with cold items, etc. I try not to show off too often, but I'm not a stranger to self-serve checkout counter.

I'm quietly enjoying my crochet hook present to myself...and the size 20 German Ecru thread is being used now (3 balls, just in case)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Safe journeys Babalou.
> 
> Happy New Year to you too Chris. My brother is currently a Jersey denizen, living in Lumberton (mid-state), although he is down here in FL for the New Year celebration. I received a new PC for Christmas so will be setting it up this weekend once I get the old PC backed up. Don't think anyone here will notice the difference though  My old one is a hand-me-down and was old when I got it, lol. But it suffices for my purposes. I won't be migrating the harddrives this time though but will keep them in the old tower, probably do not have the right connectors in the new case anyways.
> 
> ...


There are people with limited abilities for various reasons and they all have a right and need to work. But I don't think those are the kinds of people we are talking about here. I think if we want to see change more people need to think in terms of national policy and its goals and who are the people creating them. Hint: it aint us!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Evidently they don't tutor for bagging groceries. I was taught double-bag drinks, and other heavy cans. On light cardboard items --> use them to fill out the sides of a paper bag.
> 
> Cold items with cold items, etc. I try not to show off too often, but I'm not a stranger to self-serve checkout counter.
> 
> I'm quietly enjoying my crochet hook present to myself...and the size 20 German Ecru thread is being used now (3 balls, just in case)


Karen--glad you are enjoying your new hooks. We all deserve such gifts that give us real pleasure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice sweaters, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Babalou, best wishes for a safe and uneventful journey.
> 
> Sue, I love those sweaters. One of these days I am going to knit a lace sweater. I have a couple of patterns now.
> 
> ...


And to you too, Chris.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope this attaches. Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hope this attaches. Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


That is super, Linda! Lovely colours for a growing fellow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is super, Linda! Lovely colours for a growing fellow.


Thank you, Julie. The colours are a little brighter IRL. His mum says he likes the patterns.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--ever watch them bag your groceries? Makes me crazy to see how devoid of spacial relation perception they suffer. These young people cannot figure out how to pack a bag efficiently. Don't know if they cannot do it or are just plain disconnected from what they do.


Yea I put items grouped on the belt. They reach to grap 1 warm item and ond cold to put together in one bag. I do notice they are careful to not put chemicals with food but do put fur-people food with non-fur people food. One bag will have one light weight item and the next 2 items so heavy the rip the bag.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. The colours are a little brighter IRL. His mum says he likes the patterns.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a lot going on for you right now, Ronie. "One step at a time" they always say. You are in my prayers. May God bless you with strength and peace.


And mine, too, Ronie! I know how difficult this can be. Our DS left early this afternoon to go back down to Grants Pass. He came up about 2-1/2 weeks ago for what was supposed to be a quick trip, but ended up with some personal issues he needed to deal with, so stayed here with us until today. He seems to be in a better place now, so I hope it lasts for him. It was great to have him here over Christmas, though, as we weren't expecting that to happen. It's been a really stressful couple of weeks, so I'm looking forward to a break from that but will miss him terribly and I do worry about him making that long drive (8 hours at least) back down there. I don't think his car is all that great, but it seems to get him from point A to point B. DH seems to think he'll do fine, although I just heard the weather report for Oregon which is now adding more worry for me. On top of that, my mother is also having some health issues but fortunately not nearly as drastic as what is going on with your dad. Sending you many, many warm hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Here are two pictures of my Christmas Dishes. We always purchase more pieces each year. The Noble company puts out yearly plates with more verses of the Poem Twas the Night Before Christmas, so I can't wait to get more pieces. We currently have 4 place settings and numerous other pieces. It is fun to put them out each year.


Those are lovely, DFL!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> It is not just the teachers, but the system itself which teaches the teachers what to teach and how to teach it. While we wax on about all the skills we had that are getting lost today, we also need to remember that education is designed for business needs and business is heavy on tech now with different requirements. A lot of what we used, and still do, young people are being taught to see the world thru a different paradigm. It matters not that the newer paradigms are inhumane and don't relate to basic life skills. And this is a whole other discussion.


And business is so connected to technology they cannot sell anything if electricity is off. Business is at a standstill. If we have a disaster, there could be a store full of food and supplies that cannot be sold to those in need.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Hope this attaches. Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


That's adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely room, Jane. It looks very inviting :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Jane! It looks like a very cozy, fun room.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--I know it can feel daunting to embark on such a long and complicated project like your border. But we persevere and succeed as I am sure you successfully will.
> 
> Just had a business call from a woman who turns out to be a knitter. We had a really fun talk about knitting and she may turn up here on KP and the LP. It was a great way to procrastinate going outdoors today.


Thanks, Tanya. Got one repeat completed so far. Stopped to block a couple of things (still have a couple more to block), so will get back to it this evening. I'm doing what Jane did with hers and cutting it down by two stitches per row. I'm using one size smaller needles and I'm going to do more decreases than the pattern calls for. Should all work out fine. 

Your call sounds great, Tanya!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Diviana Cowl by FadenStille
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diviana-cowl
> 
> Guimauve by Carole André
> ...


 :lol: look at this on Ravelry. There may be others.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/over-billed-earwarmer


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That's adorable!


Thank you, Elizabeth - I assume you mean the little boy. ;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jane! It looks like a very cozy, fun room.


From me too. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


Sweet! 
Lovely knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Another wip finished, ready to meet his new buddy tomorrow.
Not completely happy with the hair, you can tell I don't usually make toys but have done a couple of gypsycream's.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sweet!
> Lovely knitting.


Thank you, Jane. really looking forward to seeing him and his brother tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jane! It looks like a very cozy, fun room.


It is certainly functional.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, good luck with that border. I started mine yesterday. I think I should have enough yarn, but there is always that worry when you are doing a knitted on border. At least I am back into it and getting the rhythm of it again.
> 
> Jane, thanks for all those patterns. I particularly liked Rosabella. I can see knitting that sometime. I lucked out twice in the last couple of months, having found the two sweaters in the pics, that I definitely had to have. I never could find a lacy sweater pattern I really liked, then I came across those, both at TJ Maxx. and now Rosabella pattern!
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. I wish you luck with it. I'm going to try to stick with mine and get it finished. 

Those sweaters look great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Halleluyah--I finally finished GD's sweater. Can't believe all those ends on such a simply designed project but it took over an hour to work them all in. Still need to wash and block and check the yarn for bleeding before delivering the gift. So we missed all the holidays but that is so typical of me.

I notice you cannot see the leaf detail around the flower or the picot bind off on the sleeves but they are there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are flying home to New Mexico today starting in Cleveland and going through Chicago (Midway). Always a risk in the winter. We don't leave until 6 tonight and are supposed to get in at 10. Wish us luck!


Safe travels. I hope all goes well and you are home safe and sound and on time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> A Happy and Healthy New Year to you too Chris. Enjoy your time off. Where in North Jersey does your sister live? I grew up in Paramus.


And from me, too, Chris.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I'm doing what Jane did with hers and cutting it down by two stitches per row....and I'm going to do more decreases than the pattern calls for.


The shawl is very full already - the narrower edging doesn't hurt.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Another wip finished, ready to meet his new buddy tomorrow.


Someone is going to be very happy!
:thumbup: 


> Not completely happy with the hair...


I can relate to that.
;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hope this attaches. Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


He is adorable and that sweater is wonderful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute sweater for a little guy.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Hope this attaches. Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Halleluyah--I finally finished GD's sweater....


She will be thrilled with it, Tanya!
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yea I put items grouped on the belt. They reach to grap 1 warm item and ond cold to put together in one bag. I do notice they are careful to not put chemicals with food but do put fur-people food with non-fur people food. One bag will have one light weight item and the next 2 items so heavy the rip the bag.


It drives me crazy, too. Don't know what they are taught, but I'm always watching them when I buy bananas and more often than not have to tell them not to put my bananas under anything.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Halleluyah--I finally finished GD's sweater. Can't believe all those ends on such a simply designed project but it took over an hour to work them all in. Still need to wash and block and check the yarn for bleeding before delivering the gift. So we missed all the holidays but that is so typical of me.
> 
> I notice you cannot see the leaf detail around the flower or the picot bind off on the sleeves but they are there.


yay! It looks great, Tanya. She is going to be thrilled, I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Another wip finished, ready to meet his new buddy tomorrow.
> Not completely happy with the hair, you can tell I don't usually make toys but have done a couple of gypsycream's.


That is so cute!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Pam and Sue.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, prayers and hugs. Hope you have less stress soon. 

Wishing everyone a prosperous, happy New Year. May the new year be happier and healthier for all.

DFL and Jane, lovely plates. Mom had a full set of Currier and Ives plates. I think we quit using them and stored them because the plates were so big. It was too easy to get too much food on the plates and she worried about them getting broken. Plus there wasn't room on the table or the table was too small.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Halleluyah--I finally finished GD's sweater. Can't believe all those ends on such a simply designed project but it took over an hour to work them all in. Still need to wash and block and check the yarn for bleeding before delivering the gift. So we missed all the holidays but that is so typical of me.
> 
> I notice you cannot see the leaf detail around the flower or the picot bind off on the sleeves but they are there.


It's lovely, Tanya! Well done!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can relate to that.
> ;-)


If I do another of these I will research different ways of attaching the hair. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, thanks for the comment on my pictures. Also, your sweaters are gorgeous!!

THanks, Caryn. So glad the ice is gone. I bought some fleece leggings and put them under my jeans and we went for a hike this afternoon. Kept me toasty warm. 

Hope you have a wonderful New Year, Chris. Happy and healthy. 

Jane, that earwarmer thingy is very clever.

Linda, great work on the GS jacket. Cute little guyl 

My biggest frustration with baggers is not putting the frozen things together. 

What a sweet doll, Linda. Who is that one for??

What a lovely sweater, Tanya. It looks great! I can almost see the leaf detail.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> .. . Mom had a full set of Currier and Ives plates. ..


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Another wip finished, ready to meet his new buddy tomorrow.
> Not completely happy with the hair, you can tell I don't usually make toys but have done a couple of gypsycream's.


I think he is adorable!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Pam/Linda/Jane--Hope GD will be as happy with her new purple sweater as you are. It is definitely purple and girly.

Linda--love your gs in his new sweater. Your strand work is beautiful. Also the buddy is great. Did you have a pattern for it? It has great proportions and the details of it have such character.

Pam--so sorry for your stress and hope your son is okay. You do live in a challenging winter traveling region. But it was wonderful that he was with your for the holidays and such an extended stay.

And like others here, I tend to monitor how people pack my groceries. I spent so many years monitoring how people did things at work, it seems automatic that I monitor how my groceries are packed. Sometimes the kid packing is appreciative, but mostly they haven't a clue about what I am trying to teach them. At least my groceries don't get over packed and break on me.

Just thought about this--I don't but very much in supermarkets at all. I find in the HFS's the people are much more conscious of the customers and connected to them. In the Food Coop I often do my own bagging so there is no problem there. This suggests to me that it is the corporate environment that also has a big impact on how people work. And we know that environment demands human disconnect.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Hope this attaches. Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


What a cutie! Nice jacket.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, thanks for the comment on my pictures. Also, your sweaters are gorgeous!!
> 
> THanks, Caryn. So glad the ice is gone. I bought some fleece leggings and put them under my jeans and we went for a hike this afternoon. Kept me toasty warm.
> 
> ...


Thanx Bev. That detail has a very subtle effect in this yarn which is too bad. Glad I did the flower as intarsia.

Fleece leggings? Does sound very warm. I love my fleece tops which are so much warmer than standard sweatshirts.

I tend to wear silk long johns as they have so little weight or thickness but are so warm. When I was working regularly I treated myself to several pair of leggings and a number of turtlenecks in medium weight bought over several years. They seem to hold up for years so were a good investment in my winter comfort.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Diviana Cowl by FadenStille
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diviana-cowl
> 
> Guimauve by Carole André
> ...


I love the Guimauve, but need to stop saving all these great patterns. I'll never have time to knit them all!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI, read an article today about severe winter weather accruing across the Atlantic which is bringing excess wet and cold to the North Atlantic including increased temps by as much as 50* in the Artic. Talking about climate change and its disastrous effects! The UK is being subject to these effects severely this year it seems. So hope everyone there is well protected.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It is not just the teachers, but the system itself which teaches the teachers what to teach and how to teach it. While we wax on about all the skills we had that are getting lost today, we also need to remember that education is designed for business needs and business is heavy on tech now with different requirements. A lot of what we used, and still do, young people are being taught to see the world thru a different paradigm. It matters not that the newer paradigms are inhumane and don't relate to basic life skills. And this is a whole other discussion.


I have to weigh in as a former teacher. The pressure on teachers to teach life skills, relationship skills, living skills, cooperative skills, as well as their subject area, is enormous. Where is the responsibility of parents? Where is the responsibility of employers once people are hired, to teach the job specific, necessary skills to do the job? We have become a society of finger pointers and blame passers. A cashier who can't make change should have the wherewithal to ask for direction or learn for herself how to do it. I taught high school French. Making change was not part of the curriculum. To get through what I needed to get through in a given semester required all my time and effort. I didn't have time to teach making change. Just sayin'


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Another wip finished, ready to meet his new buddy tomorrow.
> Not completely happy with the hair, you can tell I don't usually make toys but have done a couple of gypsycream's.


Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Halleluyah--I finally finished GD's sweater. Can't believe all those ends on such a simply designed project but it took over an hour to work them all in. Still need to wash and block and check the yarn for bleeding before delivering the gift. So we missed all the holidays but that is so typical of me.
> 
> I notice you cannot see the leaf detail around the flower or the picot bind off on the sleeves but they are there.


Tanya, that is so sweet! That little flower adds the perfect touch!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, glad you were able to spend time with your son. Hope his travels are safe. It is always a worry til they arrive safely. 

Linda the sweater is so cute on your little guy. Wonderful color work. The doll is also very well done - I think someone will be very happy with it!

Yay for finishing the sweater Tanya! Love the little flower and the picot edging. Bet your gd will love it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> ...need to stop saving all these great patterns. I'll never have time to knit them all!


But you never know what you might be in the mood to knit in a month's time so you need to save it now just in case.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, glad you were able to spend time with your son. Hope his travels are safe. It is always a worry til they arrive safely.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Pam, glad you were able to spend time with your son. Hope his travels are safe. It is always a worry til they arrive safely. ...


Same from me, Pam.
Men don't see things the same way as women do. We worry about it all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

GRAFTING IN PATTERN--

I have spent the last 2 days looking for this particular video. It is the best tutorial I have found on grafting in pattern. The knitter who goes by the moniker QueenieKnits is very clear on the principle of grafting in pattern which is the critical thing to learn. Also, her video is visually and aurally well done.

So first let me post her core comcept:

1. Grafting is always done in pairs of 2 stitches.

2. If you have 2 consecutive stitches that are the same, you work in changing direction of your grafting stitch; ie, K, P.

3. If you have 2 consecutive stitches that are different, you work in the same direction of your grafting stitch: K, K or P, P.

4. The first stitch of the pair sets the direction of the grafting stitch. See the video for this. Trying to describe this is too confusing.

In this exercise we should work 2 x 2 ribbing as this will provide a clear exercise in this process.

Watch this video a couple of times to get the concept down. The video is the best found so far






Another resource that provides a printable tutorial is by another knitter, Lucy Hague. There is a video at the end of this tutorial. I think it good, but not as good as the QueenieKinits video:

http://lucyintheskywithstitches.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/tutorial-grafting-in-pattern/

What I like about this written tutorial is she provides the mantra for the steps for the different stitch combinations and you can print this out or save a copy for easy reference or for traveling with you.

When trying this I would suggest doing it when you can clear your head as, while not really difficult, it does take some getting used to and training your eye to see what you are doing. Again, work in contrasting color for these practice samples.

Remember to keep your working yarn UNDER the needles

You will notice how loose QueenieKnits does her grafting but then tightens it up to produce a good finish product. Remember the WEBS SS grafting video shows how to do this.

Time to give it a whirl.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> I have to weigh in as a former teacher. The pressure on teachers to teach life skills, relationship skills, living skills, cooperative skills, as well as their subject area, is enormous. Where is the responsibility of parents? Where is the responsibility of employers once people are hired, to teach the job specific, necessary skills to do the job? We have become a society of finger pointers and blame passers. A cashier who can't make change should have the wherewithal to ask for direction or learn for herself how to do it. I taught high school French. Making change was not part of the curriculum. To get through what I needed to get through in a given semester required all my time and effort. I didn't have time to teach making change. Just sayin'


I think you are supporting what I am saying without the analysis of why the system is like it is. I was certainly not pointing fingers at teachers but at the system that trains teachers and the educational institution which is at the service of business/corporate demands. I found that teaching various skills were dropped as the intent of industry was to mechanize them. Social skills are stressed only because parents have taken responsibility to push for greater consciousness in the teaching process. And I can share with you some of my background. I have spent over 40 yrs working on educational process and the impact it has on students and as a sociology major I tend to look at social institutions and how they work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn/Elizabeth--thanx for the kind comments on the sweater. My biggest anxiety is that the sweater fits.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Both the sweater and the toy look good Linda  Nice to see your work being worn. I bet his little fingers follow the patterning.

A lot of people ran out of yarn on Dancing Bees MissPam. Seems to be a common problem with the MKAL's I have done recently. Knitters are rather creative with solving this problem. Looking forward to seeing yours when done.

Quite the purple top Tanya. Bet the little girl will love it. Oh, and never had silk long johns but do have silk stockings, albeit not for warmth 

Hope all have a good evening,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Both the sweater and the toy look good Linda  Nice to see your work being worn. I bet his little fingers follow the patterning.
> 
> A lot of people ran out of yarn on Dancing Bees MissPam. Seems to be a common problem with the MKAL's I have done recently. Knitters are rather creative with solving this problem. Looking forward to seeing yours when done.
> 
> ...


Not surprising that you don't use silk long johns where you live. Wintersilks is a great company that sells silk clothing. Now that might be something of interest to you. They have all kinds of clothing for both men and women but it is the long johns and silk tee shirts have been a staple of mine for many years now and I love them.

And yes, that sweater is definitely purple! Actually it is more a deep violet with some variegation than a pure purple.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Same from me, Pam.
> Men don't see things the same way as women do. We worry about it all.


Thank you, Jane. That is so very true! We do worry about it all and they maybe get concerned.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You have all been so busy with so many wonderful projects! Congratulations on jobs very well done!!! 

Pam, you and your son are in my prayers for healing also. God bless you.

Jane, thank you for more patterns and fun ideas!

All of the Christmas plates sure are pretty!

I am sorry if I have missed someone/something. We have been busy with family the last few days and are off and running again tomorrow.

Thank you, Tanya, for the grafting info. It is saved and stashed for future reference at this point. I had hoped to get started on this grafting this week, but it is not happening quite yet.

I think that I saw some wintery photos, too. We woke up with less than we thought we were going to get, but snow covered and sparkly in the sun. 

Happy, Happy New Year to you, too, Chris!!! And everyone else!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We've had some flakes coming down...nothing sticking yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya and Melanie, DH has a bee in his bonnet about this  He insists in doing all the packing. He has had words with checkout staff about their skills. There have been comments about me not helping. I would not dare :lol: 
BTW we don't have people packing very often. Sometimes groups will do it to raise funds and they have lessons on packing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Hope this attaches. Youngest gs in the jacket I made him for Christmas.


What a cutie! Lovely jacket, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Another wip finished, ready to meet his new buddy tomorrow.
> Not completely happy with the hair, you can tell I don't usually make toys but have done a couple of gypsycream's.


I love his hair. He looks ready for mischief! Great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Halleluyah--I finally finished GD's sweater. Can't believe all those ends on such a simply designed project but it took over an hour to work them all in. Still need to wash and block and check the yarn for bleeding before delivering the gift. So we missed all the holidays but that is so typical of me.
> 
> I notice you cannot see the leaf detail around the flower or the picot bind off on the sleeves but they are there.


Very pretty. She will love it I am sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya and Melanie, DH has abee in his bonnet about this  He insists in doing all the packing. He has had words with checkout staff about their skills. There have been comments about me not helping. I would not dare :lol:
> BTW we don't have people packing very often. Sometimes groups will do it to raise funds and they have lessons on packing.


Norma--over here it is a generally accepted thing for stores to bag for customers and they react strangely if you want to do it for yourself.

What is interesting, even here in this little discussion, is the focus on learning what to pack where in a bag based on whether the product is soft, or cold or chemical, etc. All of this focus on the nature of the product is important, but what is so critical to me is the geometric relation of the items and how they fit together in a given space. It is the lack of ability to perceive spatial relationships that stands out to me when I watch particularly young people.

While some might say 'who cares;' packing bags is not important in life, I see this as so important as it informs me of a serious lack of relationship to the world around the person. I see this, for example, in remodeling where people cannot envision how a home's space can be used or where to put furniture in a room. I've had so many customers who rely solely on magazine pictures or exterior authorities to define how to do their life. They literally ask me what is the correct way to do these things as opposed to relating to their surrounding space and envisioning how they want to live in it. And for this, in part, I blame the superceding of technology over the physical and social world around us. It is core to the problem referred to earlier in education where we see technology given a 'power over' everything else along with the training that this power is All.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, you have hit the nail squarely on the head!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, adding my prayers for you and your son.



Norma said:


> Tanya, you have hit the nail squarely on the head!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to add a tip on dealing with KP technology here. In order to avoid the problem of losing our bookmarks when saving several pages in any given topic, I find using the My Pages link at the top of the page. In this area you can set up separate files and keep adding to them. It takes a bit of getting used to as you have to remember to copy the URL link at the top of the page you want to save, go into My Pages, set up your folder if that is how you want to organize, paste in the URL with any notes you would like to add and then REMEMBER TO SAVE THE PAGE!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I want to add a tip on dealing with KP technology here. In order to avoid the problem of losing our bookmarks when saving several pages in any given topic, I find using the My Pages link at the top of the page. In this area you can set up separate files and keep adding to them. It takes a bit of getting used to as you have to remember to copy the URL link at the top of the page you want to save, go into My Pages, set up your folder if that is how you want to organize, paste in the URL with any notes you would like to add and then REMEMBER TO SAVE THE PAGE!!!


Thanks so very much...have never even looked at that section...will be very helpful!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so very much...have never even looked at that section...will be very helpful!!!


I think you will like it as you can then save several pages on any given LP with all our photos and other information we want to remember.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a lot going on for you right now, Ronie. "One step at a time" they always say. You are in my prayers. May God bless you with strength and peace.


Thank You Toni that is exactly what I need... 'Strength and Peace'


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Last day of the year, here- very early morning- like 3-18 am..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very sorry to hear this, Ronie. Does he live very far away?


thank you everyone... I seem to be better today... yesterday was the worst! My Dad does live too far away to drive.. and the expense of a plane ticket and time off work is just about impossible.. then factor in motel room and someone to watch the dogs it just doesn't seem like I'll make it there.. I have not heard a word since Sunday night and will have to start making phone calls tonight.. so I don't know what is going on.. 
On the up side.. my Son seems to have a job lined up already.. but then my Daughter called at 10pm last night just as I was going to bed.. she talked to my Son so I am not sure what is going on... I hung around for a little bit but they were talking and it looked like a nice long one.. it did sound like everything on her end is falling into place nicely.. that is a relief!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Pam, you and your son are in my prayers for healing also. God bless you.


Thank you, Toni! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I love those dishes... I have not seen them before.. I'd love a set.. hmmm since the cottages are getting harder to find maybe hubby can switch to dishes instead..  he likes to get a new cottage each year.. this year they were no place to be found.  I have more than plenty though.. 

Jane what a lovely room! I love the fact that you got ole Ebineser in there too  your plates are so much fun... and all the other decorations too.. I have some nut crackers but none that tall! 

all this talk of giving change back.. our register will sometimes loose the screen that tells us how much to give back. So knowing how to do it is a big plus.. I am not sure they teach this in schools now! Chris my Sister worked for Grants!! I remember it well.. it has been such a long time since I thought of that store! 

Babalou stay safe and have a wonderful time!! and wow Dodie R I would love to hear more about the 'Knitting trip to Scotland'!!! but so sorry about the long wait at O'hare.. I bet you all had your needles out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, you have hit the nail squarely on the head!


Ditto from me, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, adding my prayers for you and your son.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Brrrrrr!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And mine, too, Ronie! I know how difficult this can be. Our DS left early this afternoon to go back down to Grants Pass. He came up about 2-1/2 weeks ago for what was supposed to be a quick trip, but ended up with some personal issues he needed to deal with, so stayed here with us until today. He seems to be in a better place now, so I hope it lasts for him. It was great to have him here over Christmas, though, as we weren't expecting that to happen. It's been a really stressful couple of weeks, so I'm looking forward to a break from that but will miss him terribly and I do worry about him making that long drive (8 hours at least) back down there. I don't think his car is all that great, but it seems to get him from point A to point B. DH seems to think he'll do fine, although I just heard the weather report for Oregon which is now adding more worry for me. On top of that, my mother is also having some health issues but fortunately not nearly as drastic as what is going on with your dad. Sending you many, many warm hugs!


I can understand your worry!! and I am glad you Son got some issues resolved and is in a better place now!! at least I-5 should be nice and clear.. and if he stays in the 'Granny' lane he should be fine .. I wish my Son was just moving to Grants Pass  but I can see where the distance the both of them are from us that you Son is about as far from you as mine will be from me... I just never thought the proverbial apron strings would be so hard to break this time! he has been on his own for several years now.. but in the same town.. so it isn't the same.. LOL I do hope your Mom is feeling better soon!! do you live close to her? Sometimes just a nice card or friendly face helps when they are down..

Sue I love the sweaters.. I like the bottom one the best!  I must of missed the posts that you were knitting sweaters.. but as with your shawls these are stunning and you did such great work on them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> I have to weigh in as a former teacher. The pressure on teachers to teach life skills, relationship skills, living skills, cooperative skills, as well as their subject area, is enormous. Where is the responsibility of parents? Where is the responsibility of employers once people are hired, to teach the job specific, necessary skills to do the job? We have become a society of finger pointers and blame passers. A cashier who can't make change should have the wherewithal to ask for direction or learn for herself how to do it. I taught high school French. Making change was not part of the curriculum. To get through what I needed to get through in a given semester required all my time and effort. I didn't have time to teach making change. Just sayin'


I agree with what you are saying.. it isn't the 'Teachers' it is what is considered important to teach that is falling a bit short.. of course the parents need to step up and be a part of their children's education... I have always been a big fan of 'Teaching Toy's'  and always had the time to sit and play with the kids.. they learn so much from us and it is important that they know how to interact with people and handle simple tasks that are not on the curriculum in our schools.. I did see a huge change in what is being taught in school between when I went to school.. my Daughters education and then on to my Son's education.. I believe that it has a lot to do with the School Districts too.. the schools I went to were wonderful.. my Daughters schooling was great in Arizona not so great in Oregon.. my Son's education failed him completely.. but he is as smart as they come and when he took his GED tests... the teacher called me and told me how impressed she was.. and when they sent out the grades she wrote a letter saying he scored higher than any one ever in her class.. It is a shame that he has such a bad experience in school but I am thrilled that he is not letting it hold him back either


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda what a cute little sweater for such a sweet little guy!!! he will be able to wear it for quite awhile too  I love your 'buddy' and the hair is just fine!! I like the tossled look 

Tanya that turned out very nice.... I know she will love it.. I will have my fingers crossed that is fits 


Well I have to be at work in about a hour.. time to get off the computer 

Thanks again all... All of you heart felt reply's are so important to me.. and are very helpful.. I have gained strength from all of you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda what a cute little sweater for such a sweet little guy!!! he will be able to wear it for quite awhile too  I love your 'buddy' and the hair is just fine!! I like the tossled look
> 
> Tanya that turned out very nice.... I know she will love it.. I will have my fingers crossed that is fits
> 
> ...


Thanx Ronie. And to you let me say as we once did: "Keep the Faith Baby!" Hope things work out. At least your children on on their own more solid feet. Your dad? Can only hope for the best.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


That looks very cold!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I can understand your worry!! and I am glad you Son got some issues resolved and is in a better place now!! at least I-5 should be nice and clear.. and if he stays in the 'Granny' lane he should be fine .. I wish my Son was just moving to Grants Pass  but I can see where the distance the both of them are from us that you Son is about as far from you as mine will be from me... I just never thought the proverbial apron strings would be so hard to break this time! he has been on his own for several years now.. but in the same town.. so it isn't the same.. LOL I do hope your Mom is feeling better soon!! do you live close to her? Sometimes just a nice card or friendly face helps when they are down..
> 
> Sue I love the sweaters.. I like the bottom one the best!  I must of missed the posts that you were knitting sweaters.. but as with your shawls these are stunning and you did such great work on them!


Yes, it can be hard to cut those apron strings, but it has to be done. It is a long way from us to where he is. Most of the trip is through fairly flat terrain, but the closer you get to Grant's Pass, the more mountains and passes you have to travel through and over. As long as the weather stays clear, I won't worry too much. 

My mom is about 60 miles south of me in the Olympia area. I'm gping down there next week for a few days to stay with my younger sister who lives a couple miles from Mom and will spend a few hours each day helping Mom out with whatever she might need me to do. We don't want to put all this on my sister just because she's so close.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...My Dad does live too far away ...


That must make it very difficult for you.


> On the up side.. my Son seems to have a job lined up already...but then my Daughter called... it did sound like everything on her end is falling into place nicely.. that is a relief!


Glad that there are positive things happening to help balance the pain, Ronie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane what a lovely room! ...


Thank you, Ronie 


> I love the fact that you got ole Ebineser in there too


I was sure that you'd recognize him. I love the song that they sing in that version: "Thank you very much"


> your plates are so much fun... and all the other decorations too.. I have some nut crackers but none that tall!


Thanks again - but actually he is a soldier that I got from a couple of students (twins) one year. Their mother worked at the fish plant where they use sheets of plastic wrap. The cardboard tube inside is quite big & very thick. That is what she used for the body. I place him strategically between the two cabinets so that you can't see the electrical cords behind him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... I'm gping down there next week for a few days to stay with my younger sister who lives a couple miles from Mom and will spend a few hours each day helping Mom out with whatever she might need me to do...


Enjoy your time with your mother, Pam.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until midnight EST on December 31, with code HAPPY 
Starfish by Lynn Nasal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starfish-23

Starting with 00.01 of January 1st (Italian time) and for 5 hours, Black Hole Sun will be downloadable for free - 4 1/2 hours difference for me 6 hours for Eastern time zone. Who will remember at the right time?
Black Hole Sun by Alice Twain
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/black-hole-sun-2

Marakoopa by Megan Marshall
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marakoopa


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Black Hole Sun by Alice Twain
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/black-hole-sun-2


Now I have the song floating around in my head, lol.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

williesmom said:


> I have to weigh in as a former teacher. The pressure on teachers to teach life skills, relationship skills, living skills, cooperative skills, as well as their subject area, is enormous. Where is the responsibility of parents? Where is the responsibility of employers once people are hired, to teach the job specific, necessary skills to do the job? We have become a society of finger pointers and blame passers. A cashier who can't make change should have the wherewithal to ask for direction or learn for herself how to do it. I taught high school French. Making change was not part of the curriculum. To get through what I needed to get through in a given semester required all my time and effort. I didn't have time to teach making change. Just sayin'


Understand. It used to be taught with basic math skills in mid-grade school. I agree parents are responsible for teaching basic life and relationship skills. I remember the making change exercises as part of the word problems in math/arithmetic along with some other skills. But times were changing just as they are today. Gone are the days when everything was paid by cash and then checks to now everyone pays with a piece of plastic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--that sounds like a nice few days visiting with your sister and being able to see your mom and give her a hand.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Enjoy your time with your mother, Pam.


Thank you, Jane. I'm glad to be able to have that time with her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--that sounds like a nice few days visiting with your sister and being able to see your mom and give her a hand.


It is nice for me. I try to get down there for an overnight stay at least once a month.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is nice for me. I try to get down there for an overnight stay at least once a month.


That is great. 60 miles is not around the corner, but it is not that far away for regular visiting. Lucky you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, thanks for the links to the grafting different stitches video and the info on how to save to my pages. I did watch the video, but haven't tried grafting my rib stitch sample yet. I did get to use the garter stitch graft on the advent scarf that Sue adapted for us. I finally finished it! I am so glad you gave me the chance to practice on a swatch first, as I was able to move along pretty good and it all ended up pretty even. Now I just need to block it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Pretty view. Hope you are staying warm or enjoying some winter activity.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last day of the year, here- very early morning- like 3-18 am..


May you have a happy and healthy New Year Julie. I guess you will be the first of the lp to welcome it in. Cheers!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I did get to use the garter stitch graft on the advent scarf ....


Way to go, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> May you have a happy and healthy New Year Julie. I guess you will be the first of the lp to welcome it in. Cheers!


The same from me, Julie!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you everyone... I seem to be better today... yesterday was the worst! My Dad does live too far away to drive.. and the expense of a plane ticket and time off work is just about impossible.. then factor in motel room and someone to watch the dogs it just doesn't seem like I'll make it there.. I have not heard a word since Sunday night and will have to start making phone calls tonight.. so I don't know what is going on..
> On the up side.. my Son seems to have a job lined up already.. but then my Daughter called at 10pm last night just as I was going to bed.. she talked to my Son so I am not sure what is going on... I hung around for a little bit but they were talking and it looked like a nice long one.. it did sound like everything on her end is falling into place nicely.. that is a relief!


It really is so hard to be far away when a loved one is sick and not know what is going on. I am also far enough away from my parents that I would have to fly there, etc. I am their only child, so I do worry about it a lot. I do try to visit every few months and call frequently.
At least things are shaping up for your son and daughter!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll try to put an article together about my first Scotland trip. There were actually two of them, but the second I had a problem on the airplane and ended up spending a week in the hospital in Glasgow. I was trying to have a heart attack. The docs were great and managed to keep the bad stuff at bay).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, thanks for the links to the grafting different stitches video and the info on how to save to my pages. I did watch the video, but haven't tried grafting my rib stitch sample yet. I did get to use the garter stitch graft on the advent scarf that Sue adapted for us. I finally finished it! I am so glad you gave me the chance to practice on a swatch first, as I was able to move along pretty good and it all ended up pretty even. Now I just need to block it.


Way to go Caryn. What a timely topic for you. And learning on practice samples is so important. It allows practice w/o the stress of it being perfect. It makes me feel so good to have been helpful. Thanks for sharing your experience.

And your scarf looks excellent so you were a great student :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> May you have a happy and healthy New Year Julie. I guess you will be the first of the lp to welcome it in. Cheers!


Yes- when we move into the New Year, you will be early hours New Year's Eve! Thank you so much, Caryn, and extending the good wishes to all on the LP.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'll try to put an article together about my first Scotland trip. There were actually two of them, but the second I had a problem on the airplane and ended up spending a week in the hospital in Glasgow. I was trying to have a heart attack. The docs were great and managed to keep the bad stuff at bay).


Well good that your efforts failed :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The same from me, Julie!!


Thanks Jane!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tanya, your GD will love the sweater. And I really thank you for the info on My Pages. That's just great.

Toni, it looks very cold there. Stay inside and stay warm. I have bamboo longjohns that are almost as good as silk. I used them on a cruise to Alaska and they kept me really warm out on the deck and on the tours.

Lurker2, Happy New Year and to everyone else also.

Pam, good thoughts are going out to your and your son.

Jane, again, thanks for the patterns. I agree that the Rosabella is the best. I may put that on my to-do list.

Babalou, hope your trip was uneventful. I heard on tv news that there were some cancellations at O'Hare. Hope yours wasn't involved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'll try to put an article together about my first Scotland trip. There were actually two of them, but the second I had a problem on the airplane and ended up spending a week in the hospital in Glasgow. I was trying to have a heart attack. The docs were great and managed to keep the bad stuff at bay).


That does not sound too good Dodie. Are visitors to Scotland covered by their National Health Scheme?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, your GD will love the sweater. And I really thank you for the info on My Pages. That's just great.
> 
> Toni, it looks very cold there. Stay inside and stay warm. I have bamboo longjohns that are almost as good as silk. I used them on a cruise to Alaska and they kept me really warm out on the deck and on the tours.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dodie! And all the best of the season to everyone else!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

No, luckily I have excellent insurance and had to pay nothing out of pocket. It was also very inexpensive. I did receive a bill which was about $2500 total. That's about a day or two here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> No, luckily I have excellent insurance and had to pay nothing out of pocket. It was also very inexpensive. I did receive a bill which was about $2500 total. That's about a day or two here.


I was not sure of how it works, I have been away for so long! But so glad your insurance was good!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tanya, thanks for the links to the grafting different stitches video and the info on how to save to my pages. I did watch the video, but haven't tried grafting my rib stitch sample yet. I did get to use the garter stitch graft on the advent scarf that Sue adapted for us. I finally finished it! I am so glad you gave me the chance to practice on a swatch first, as I was able to move along pretty good and it all ended up pretty even. Now I just need to block it.


Great work and pretty scarf :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great work and pretty scarf :thumbup:


It looks lovely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I'll try to put an article together about my first Scotland trip.


Ooh - interesting! Pics, too?


> I was trying to have a heart attack. The docs were great and managed to keep the bad stuff at bay.


That would surely put a damper on things. Glad they were on the ball!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy New Year, Julie! The clock will all strike midnight :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> No, luckily I have excellent insurance ...


Definitely a good thing!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your earlier than us New Year celebration Julie. If my memory is correct you are about 16 hours ahead of me so you should be toasting about mid morning here. So no champagne at that hour for us but bloody mary's are considered acceptable before noon, lol  How does Ringo do with the excess noise?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane, will put in some pictures if I can find them! This was back in 2008 or 09, so I'm not sure where they are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy New Year, Julie! The clock will all strike midnight :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Norma!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, your GD will love the sweater. And I really thank you for the info on My Pages. That's just great.
> 
> Babalou, hope your trip was uneventful. I heard on tv news that there were some cancellations at O'Hare. Hope yours wasn't involved.


Our connecting flight was late and then we sat on the run way for an hour after boarding before taking off. They said they were getting directions from Albuquerque, our destination airport, to stay. Turns out, they were waiting for three people. Hard to understand why they just didn't tell us that. But three people who were on the plane in standby status had to get off. We have been in the same situation before and were glad they held the plane. Finally got home at 2:30 am, scrubbed my teeth and face and collapsed in bed. And were we ever happy to be home.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou, glad you got home without too much drama. Have a quiet and enjoyable day to be back in your own home and bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your earlier than us New Year celebration Julie. If my memory is correct you are about 16 hours ahead of me so you should be toasting about mid morning here. So no champagne at that hour for us but bloody mary's are considered acceptable before noon, lol  How does Ringo do with the excess noise?


He is managing to handle fireworks with remarkable equanimity- When he was a pup he found it all very scary- but where we are this year it has not been nearly as bad as it was in my old neighbourhood. I think my celebratory drink is likely just to be some ersatz coffee!
Rising 5pm., in Florida, rising 11 am., here right now!
I've said it before but happy day everyone!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ... Finally got home at 2:30 am, scrubbed my teeth and face and collapsed in bed. And were we ever happy to be home.


There's no place like home!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane, will put in some pictures if I can find them! This was back in 2008 or 09, so I'm not sure where they are.


Okay - I know how elusive those pics can be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, your GD will love the sweater. And I really thank you for the info on My Pages. That's just great.
> 
> Toni, it looks very cold there. Stay inside and stay warm. I have bamboo longjohns that are almost as good as silk. I used them on a cruise to Alaska and they kept me really warm out on the deck and on the tours.......................
> 
> You are quite welcome Dodie. Bamboo is such a ubiquitous material. What isn't it used for!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Our connecting flight was late and then we sat on the run way for an hour after boarding before taking off. They said they were getting directions from Albuquerque, our destination airport, to stay. Turns out, they were waiting for three people. Hard to understand why they just didn't tell us that. But three people who were on the plane in standby status had to get off. We have been in the same situation before and were glad they held the plane. Finally got home at 2:30 am, scrubbed my teeth and face and collapsed in bed. And were we ever happy to be home.


Glad you got home okay. Have a good restful day tomorrow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all, we are on the road today for neck check ups/adjustments. It was about 26 degrees Fahrenheit and frosty when we left. 

It sounds like there have been some memorable travels. I am grateful that you are here to share the happy endings with us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cute addition to a baby gift
Lucky Pennies by Helen Free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucky-pennies

Shamrock version
Lucky Clover Penny by Barb Higgins
http://trikelstrinkets.blogspot.ca/2011/02/lucky-clover-penny.html

Should work okay with variegated yarns (longer colour runs) or magic ball, I would think.
Lucky spirale by Stine Boss
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucky-spirale

I have another pattern by the same name - not the same design, though.
Hill and Dale Cowl by Mary Richmond
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hill-and-dale-cowl


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Caryn


Thanks Jane. It is an easier graft actually than the ss, at least for me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'll try to put an article together about my first Scotland trip. There were actually two of them, but the second I had a problem on the airplane and ended up spending a week in the hospital in Glasgow. I was trying to have a heart attack. The docs were great and managed to keep the bad stuff at bay).


Would love to hear about your Scotland trip Dodie and of course see pictures if you can find them. Glad you didn't have a heart attack and that you had good insurance coverage at the time!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great work and pretty scarf :thumbup:


Thanks Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie, Melanie and Tanya. I really did luck out having this grafting tutorial come just when I needed it to finish the scarf. Thanks again Tanya!

Babalou, glad to hear you made it home safely. It is fun to travel, but always good to get back home!

Toni, hope your travels go safely and your adjustments go well


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, your day looks interesting. 

Pam, enjoy your mom. How nice you can get there once a month. I am sure she appreciates that.

Caryn, your scarf looks great!! Can't see your grafting, which is also great. LDLD

Julie, have a wonderful New Years Eve.  Hugs to you and Ringo. 

Glad you are home safe, Babalou. Despite the snafus.

We got in a 2 1/2 hour hike today. I bought some fleece legging at Walmart the other day. They fit under my jeans and keep me nice and toasty.  The steams are running high from all the ice and rain we had on Monday. It is so lovely to hear the water.  I got a picture of a pilated woodpecker, but it was fuzzy. He just wouldn't hold still for me. 

I am still learning how to use my camera. I found out where to adjust the lighting. That has solved my yellow problem with the sunrises and sunsets. And also has a nice result when taking pictures of water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, your day looks interesting.
> 
> Pam, enjoy your mom. How nice you can get there once a month. I am sure she appreciates that.
> 
> ...


You have an excellent eye for your composition!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it can be hard to cut those apron strings, but it has to be done. It is a long way from us to where he is. Most of the trip is through fairly flat terrain, but the closer you get to Grant's Pass, the more mountains and passes you have to travel through and over. As long as the weather stays clear, I won't worry too much.
> 
> My mom is about 60 miles south of me in the Olympia area. I'm gping down there next week for a few days to stay with my younger sister who lives a couple miles from Mom and will spend a few hours each day helping Mom out with whatever she might need me to do. We don't want to put all this on my sister just because she's so close.


That is really nice that you are able to do that.. I am sure that your sister really appreciates it


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I am still learning how to use my camera...


You are doing a great job while learning!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and grafting job Caryn! 

I love the picture Bev your right you can see the movement!

Happy New Year Julie!!! And Ros!!!!!! I know your out there.. I just hope and pray you are feeling better


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, your day looks interesting.
> 
> Pam, enjoy your mom. How nice you can get there once a month. I am sure she appreciates that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev.
You sure did capture the moving water. Beautiful picture!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words. With John having been in the military for 30 yrs, we have wonderful insurance plus Medicare.

He thinks he might know where the photos are, so he'll look this weekend.

I have a friend that was on the trip, too, so I'll see if I can get her to send me some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful scarf and grafting job Caryn!
> 
> I love the picture Bev your right you can see the movement!
> 
> Happy New Year Julie!!! And Ros!!!!!! I know your out there.. I just hope and pray you are feeling better


Thanks Ronie! Ros was expecting a very low key Christmas, hoping she is better too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty pic, Toni. At least the road looks nice and clear.

Sue


TLL said:


> Good Morning!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya, I was really happy to find them.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--great sweaters. I was looking at the white one today, too. Something about lace in any form that captures the eye.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. I would love to claim credit, but I didn't knit them. It was nice finding something like I could see knitting up if I had the pattern, which is why I liked seeing the pattern Jane posted.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I love the sweaters.. I like the bottom one the best!  I must of missed the posts that you were knitting sweaters.. but as with your shawls these are stunning and you did such great work on them!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad that your hospital stay there had gone well.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> No, luckily I have excellent insurance and had to pay nothing out of pocket. It was also very inexpensive. I did receive a bill which was about $2500 total. That's about a day or two here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

When I had my car accident in England a couple of years ago, I paid nothing for emergency room treatment, but was told I would have had to pay if admitted.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I was not sure of how it works, I have been away for so long! But so glad your insurance was good!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Babalou, glad you got home safely.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Our connecting flight was late and then we sat on the run way for an hour after boarding before taking off. They said they were getting directions from Albuquerque, our destination airport, to stay. Turns out, they were waiting for three people. Hard to understand why they just didn't tell us that. But three people who were on the plane in standby status had to get off. We have been in the same situation before and were glad they held the plane. Finally got home at 2:30 am, scrubbed my teeth and face and collapsed in bed. And were we ever happy to be home.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Toni, your day looks interesting.
> 
> Pam, enjoy your mom. How nice you can get there once a month. I am sure she appreciates that.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Codie, I assume you are talking about Tricare. My husband is retired military too, and we have been very grateful to have the coverage for retirement, especially for traveling overseas, although have never needed to use it yet.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. With John having been in the military for 30 yrs, we have wonderful insurance plus Medicare.
> 
> He thinks he might know where the photos are, so he'll look this weekend.
> 
> I have a friend that was on the trip, too, so I'll see if I can get her to send me some.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Babalou, glad you got home safely.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is great. 60 miles is not around the corner, but it is not that far away for regular visiting. Lucky you.


Yes, it's easy (other than our horrible traffic - I take the public transit bus and don't worry about the drive - takes longer but way less stressful).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, thanks for the links to the grafting different stitches video and the info on how to save to my pages. I did watch the video, but haven't tried grafting my rib stitch sample yet. I did get to use the garter stitch graft on the advent scarf that Sue adapted for us. I finally finished it! I am so glad you gave me the chance to practice on a swatch first, as I was able to move along pretty good and it all ended up pretty even. Now I just need to block it.


It looks great, Caryn! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well good that your efforts failed :wink:


Indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> am, good thoughts are going out to your and your son.


Thank you, Dodie. Just had word he made it back down there safe and sound, so that's a relief. I will continue to prayer for his personal stuff he's got going on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou, glad you got home without too much drama. Have a quiet and enjoyable day to be back in your own home and bed!


From me, too, Babalou!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, enjoy your mom. How nice you can get there once a month. I am sure she appreciates that.


Thanks, Bev. I'm sure she does and I'm glad I can do it. She's 84 and has a slow developing Parkinson's along with some physical issues, so life isn't so easy for her. She's getting by, but has been having a lot of issues this year. Hopefully 2016 will be a better year for her.

Wonderful photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is really nice that you are able to do that.. I am sure that your sister really appreciates it


She does and now that she's retired, too, we get to "play" together for a few hours each day. It's like having my friend back after all our years of working and not having much time to spend together.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... Just had word he made it back down there safe and sound, so that's a relief. I will continue to prayer for his personal stuff he's got going on.


Good to know that he has arrived safely - but it would be so much better if you could have him near when he has issues to work out. Not helping, am I?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... Hopefully 2016 will be a better year for her.
> ...


I am in her corner!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good to know that he has arrived safely - but it would be so much better if you could have him near when he has issues to work out. Not helping, am I?


Oh, I completely agree. If not in the same house, at least in the same town (or state)!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am in her corner!


Thank you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have an excellent eye for your composition!


Julie, I really appreciate your comment.  Just having fun.



jscaplen said:


> You are doing a great job while learning!


Thanks so much, Jane. 



Ronie said:


> I love the picture Bev your right you can see the movement!


Thanks, Ronie.



sisu said:


> You sure did capture the moving water. Beautiful picture!


THanks, Caryn. 

Dodie. Looking forward to your Scotland trip. Sounds like you are finding pictures too. Yay!



Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photo!


 Thanks, Pam.



britgirl said:


> Great pic, Bev.


 Thanks, Sue.

Got my ribbing sample knitting up. Tomorrow afternoon I will be watching the video and attempting the grafting.  It will be so great to know how to do this.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your son got back safely. Hopefully he will be able to get on top of all the stuff he has going on. I know it must be tough for you as his mother.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Dodie. Just had word he made it back down there safe and sound, so that's a relief. I will continue to prayer for his personal stuff he's got going on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, it is good that you can get to visit your mother. I hope too that 2016 will be a better year for her.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Bev. I'm sure she does and I'm glad I can do it. She's 84 and has a slow developing Parkinson's along with some physical issues, so life isn't so easy for her. She's getting by, but has been having a lot of issues this year. Hopefully 2016 will be a better year for her.
> 
> Wonderful photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> When I had my car accident in England a couple of years ago, I paid nothing for emergency room treatment, but was told I would have had to pay if admitted.
> 
> Sue


I think it is a bit different in Scotland, not sure though. Glad you needed ER treatment only.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until January 2nd
Big Squishy Cabled Scarf by Benjamin Matthews
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/big-squishy-cabled-scarf

Free through Midnight CST on January 1st
She also has a DK tutorial - for those of us who didnt get that practice earlier in the year.
Simple Plaid Double Knit Scarf by Tania Richter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-plaid-double-knit-scarf

Attention Entrelac Hat by Raina K
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/attention-entrelac-hat


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Snuffle! There are going to be quite a few "requests" for some of the former "freebies" that have been posted. I still have 3-5 document files I've compiled of the Notepad entries (so I can change letter color and see what I've worked through).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou, I am glad you arrived safely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am not surprised you are excited it is a great photo :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> She does and now that she's retired, too, we get to "play" together for a few hours each day. It's like having my friend back after all our years of working and not having much time to spend together.


That is a lovely thing to happen :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I am not surprised you are excited it is a great photo :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. 

Pam, how great that you and your sister get to "play" together and rebuild your relationship again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue.
> 
> Got my ribbing sample knitting up. Tomorrow afternoon I will be watching the video and attempting the grafting.  It will be so great to know how to do this.


I am sure you will do well with it. Main issue is to take your time focusing (pun intended) and it will come to you.

Your water movement pic is great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--so nice to get to play in life with your sis. While poverty doesn't suit me, not working sure does. Enjoy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I decided to make a sock monkey for our new little girl shortly due to arrive. The mom received at least 2 blankets and have not been able to wrap my mind around doing another one for her. So thinking about the furry bear for my gd and what pattern to use, it seemed that a sock monkey would be a great little project for the newbie coming. While whittling my time away this a.m. I found this fun beanie hat that I wanted to share with you. Lots of monkey faces in the border and a good exercise in strand knitting:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-monkey-beanie-3


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am sure you will do well with it. Main issue is to take your time focusing (pun intended) and it will come to you.
> 
> Your water movement pic is great.


Thanks, Tanya. Re: picture Also, thanks for these two weeks. I have known there was a formula for doing the switching back and forth and wanted to to learn it. But have not taken the time to research and learn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, all, I want to make some worsted weight socks. I found a pattern. What fiber would be the toughest and last the longest as socks? I do have some yarn that is 30% llama, 30% wool, 20% silk and 20% linen. Would that be a tough combination? It's been laying around for some time waiting for me to find something to use it for.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Tanya for hosting. I'm looking forward to practicing all of the grafting techniques. &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Re: picture Also, thanks for these two weeks. I have known there was a formula for doing the switching back and forth and wanted to to learn it. But have not taken the time to research and learn.


So now you can gift yourself the time to learn this technique.

There will be one more 'lesson' to share with you and that one will focus on grafting lace. I think that deserves its own exercise. Given everyone's busy holiday schedule this is going a bit slow, but we are not in a rush.

And here is the sun that just popped out and feels so fantastic after several gray, dreary, wet, days. Hope everyone else is having such beauty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hey, all, I want to make some worsted weight socks. I found a pattern. What fiber would be the toughest and last the longest as socks? I do have some yarn that is 30% llama, 30% wool, 20% silk and 20% linen. Would that be a tough combination? It's been laying around for some time waiting for me to find something to use it for.


What I did was use double strand sock yarn. It made a heavy duty and warm sock. I used up some pink yarn mixed with black to get rid of it but found myself liking the result. I wear them with galoshes in the freezing snowy winter and they do keep my feet pretty warm. Remember it is the nylon and polyamide content that creates the strength. If you used a finer wool, I would get some nylon thread as a carry along strand. I found it in Jo-Ann's fabric section in a few dozen colors.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful scarf and grafting job Caryn!
> 
> I love the picture Bev your right you can see the movement!
> 
> Happy New Year Julie!!! And Ros!!!!!! I know your out there.. I just hope and pray you are feeling better


Thank you so much Ronie, I'm still sick and soooo sick of being sick!!!! Rachel arrives in 2 days and I will have to keep a bit of distance between us. She can't afford to get sick, it's so dangerous for her and her weakened immune system.
I managed to have a beautiful Christmas Day with my family. I took some medicine to make sure I wasn't coughing and did keep a distance from everyone, but still had a lovely day.
I wish you and all of my amazing LP friends a very Happy New Year!!!!
We have a severe weather warning for tonight. I have seen on the news some very dreadful weather situations around the world and I hope you all stay safe!!!! Love and best wishes everyone. 💞 Ros
PS so sorry for my absence. 💞💐💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful scarf and grafting job Caryn!
> 
> I love the picture Bev your right you can see the movement!
> 
> Happy New Year Julie!!! And Ros!!!!!! I know your out there.. I just hope and pray you are feeling better


Thank you Roni.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Caryn! Well done!


Thank you Pam. 
How nice for you to be able to enjoy your time with your sister again as well as help your mom!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I decided to make a sock monkey for our new little girl shortly due to arrive. The mom received at least 2 blankets and have not been able to wrap my mind around doing another one for her. So thinking about the furry bear for my gd and what pattern to use, it seemed that a sock monkey would be a great little project for the newbie coming. While whittling my time away this a.m. I found this fun beanie hat that I wanted to share with you. Lots of monkey faces in the border and a good exercise in strand knitting:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-monkey-beanie-3


That will be fun to make Tanya. The sock monkey hat is adorable too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Ronie, I'm still sick and soooo sick of being sick!!!! Rachel arrives in 2 days and I will have to keep a bit of distance between us. She can't afford to get sick, it's so dangerous for her and her weakened immune system.
> I managed to have a beautiful Christmas Day with my family. I took some medicine to make sure I wasn't coughing and did keep a distance from everyone, but still had a lovely day.
> I wish you and all of my amazing LP friends a very Happy New Year!!!!
> We have a severe weather warning for tonight. I have seen on the news some very dreadful weather situations around the world and I hope you all stay safe!!!! Love and best wishes everyone. 💞 Ros
> PS so sorry for my absence. 💞💐💞


Ros, it is good to hear from you So sorry to hear you are still fighting being sick though. Glad that you were able to at least enjoy Christmas with the family. It is great that Rachel will be visiting soon. Happy New Year to you and sure hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, it is good to hear from you So sorry to hear you are still fighting being sick though. Glad that you were able to at least enjoy Christmas with the family. It is great that Rachel will be visiting soon. Happy New Year to you and sure hope you feel better soon.


Thank you Caryn. My sister is having a belated Christmas lunch for Rachel on Sunday, I hope I can go. Happy New year to you and your family. 💞 New year is in 1 1/2 hours, but I'm off to bed and hoping I feel better in the morning!!!😀


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That will be fun to make Tanya. The sock monkey hat is adorable too!


Just went thru a Paton's booklet from years ago that has variations of the sock monkey. So now deciding on a Reggae one or a jazz pianist. The father, my 'adopted' son who died in May was a musician and I think the mother will like a musician monkey. Have some worsted wt acrylic yarn in the stash so will be making a colorful project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--glad you are still with us but sorry for the ongoing illness.

For those who are foodies and slugs like me today, the movie Julie & Julia is on TV, LifeHD. It is about Julia Childs and this young woman who is infatuated with her and cooking. She creates a challenge for herself to cook over 500 of Child's recipes in 1 year and blog about it. There is lots of poignancy and humor and bio information as young Julie is juxtaposed to Julia's life. It is about 1/2 way thru now.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Babalou, I am glad you arrived safely!


Thank you! I crashed again early last night but feel caught up now. Guests coming for New Years Eve. I'm making roasted poblano soup and polenta croutons and a chicken in the clay pot cooker. They are bringing dessert.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am sorry you are still ill. I hope you improve soon. Happy New Year! Stay safe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! I crashed again early last night but feel caught up now. Guests coming for New Years Eve. I'm making roasted poblano soup and polenta croutons and a chicken in the clay pot cooker. They are bringing dessert.


That sounds a good feast !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! I crashed again early last night but feel caught up now. Guests coming for New Years Eve. I'm making roasted poblano soup and polenta croutons and a chicken in the clay pot cooker. They are bringing dessert.


Yum. Sounds ambitious.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


Good one Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, it is good that you can get to visit your mother. I hope too that 2016 will be a better year for her.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I sure hope so, too. And thank you, too, for the good wishes about our son. It's definitely a worry, but I try not to worry too much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Sue. I sure hope so, too. And thank you, too, for the good wishes about our son. It's definitely a worry, but I try not to worry too much.


It can be so hard, though- all the best Pam! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lovely thing to happen :thumbup:


I know.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma.
> 
> Pam, how great that you and your sister get to "play" together and rebuild your relationship again.


I completely agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--so nice to get to play in life with your sis. While poverty doesn't suit me, not working sure does. Enjoy!


I agree on both my sister time and the not working!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Ronie, I'm still sick and soooo sick of being sick!!!! Rachel arrives in 2 days and I will have to keep a bit of distance between us. She can't afford to get sick, it's so dangerous for her and her weakened immune system.
> I managed to have a beautiful Christmas Day with my family. I took some medicine to make sure I wasn't coughing and did keep a distance from everyone, but still had a lovely day.
> I wish you and all of my amazing LP friends a very Happy New Year!!!!
> We have a severe weather warning for tonight. I have seen on the news some very dreadful weather situations around the world and I hope you all stay safe!!!! Love and best wishes everyone. 💞 Ros
> PS so sorry for my absence. 💞💐💞


I'm so sorry you're still sick, Ros. Have you been to see a doctor or is it just one of those things? We really have missed you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Pam.
> How nice for you to be able to enjoy your time with your sister again as well as help your mom!


You're welcome and it is!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


Cute!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be so hard, though- all the best Pam! :thumbup:


Thank you, Julie! And Happy New Year to you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--love your gs in his new sweater. Your strand work is beautiful. Also the buddy is great. Did you have a pattern for it? It has great proportions and the details of it have such character.


Thank you, Tanya. The little buddy is a Poppet by KP's gypsycream - a well written pattern with lots of pics to help with the making up, a choice of clothes too. I just had trouble with the hair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie! And Happy New Year to you!


It does seem odd to be in 2016 while so many of you, not even Norma are there yet!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> What a cutie! Nice jacket.


Thank you, Williesmom.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Cute, cute, cute!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> .
> 
> Linda the sweater is so cute on your little guy. Wonderful color work. The doll is also very well done - I think someone will be very happy with it!


Thank you, Caryn. Max loves the sweater. He is not so sure of the doll as yet - different from his usual fluffies which are all animals.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> GRAFTING IN PATTERN--
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days looking for this particular video. It is the best tutorial I have found on grafting in pattern. The knitter who goes by the moniker QueenieKnits is very clear on the principle of grafting in pattern which is the critical thing to learn. Also, her video is visually and aurally well done.
> 
> ...


I've bookmarked this, Tanya and will tackle it next week. There are too many distractions here - they are very cute distractions though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn/Elizabeth--thanx for the kind comments on the sweater. My biggest anxiety is that the sweater fits.


That is always a worry. I thought I had made Max' sweater way too big but it fits perfectly now. There is very little growing room however.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


:XD:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Both the sweater and the toy look good Linda  Nice to see your work being worn. I bet his little fingers follow the patterning.
> Melanie


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all, for the well wishes. We had a successful trip yesterday. Three of the five of us needed adjustments. It was good that we went.

We are off and running again today to play Scrabble with my Mom. 

Bamboo long underwear is a new one for me. I had no idea it was used for that.

Ros, I am so glad you could pop in on us. Take care and get better. That cold/cough sounds so nasty.

Dodie, your Scotland trip sounds so fascinating. We would love to learn more. 

Happy New Year! Take good care, everyone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love his hair. He looks ready for mischief! Great :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, you have hit the nail squarely on the head!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yum. Sounds ambitious.


I'll do a little at a time, and then it will all come together. Just roasted the poblanos while making breakfast. I have a cute little stove top grill for roasting peppers when it is too cold to do it outside. I took a cooking class at the Santa Fe School of Cooking, and the chef used one and they had them for sale in their shop. Plus, when you do it inside, you get that heavenly green chile roasted scent in the house, a New Mexico treat.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I want to add a tip on dealing with KP technology here. In order to avoid the problem of losing our bookmarks when saving several pages in any given topic, I find using the My Pages link at the top of the page. In this area you can set up separate files and keep adding to them. It takes a bit of getting used to as you have to remember to copy the URL link at the top of the page you want to save, go into My Pages, set up your folder if that is how you want to organize, paste in the URL with any notes you would like to add and then REMEMBER TO SAVE THE PAGE!!!


Never thought of that. Thanks, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Very wintery looking, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last day of the year, here- very early morning- like 3-18 am..


I'm picking this up late so it is probably time to wish you a happy, healthy New Year, Julie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you everyone... I seem to be better today... yesterday was the worst! My Dad does live too far away to drive.. and the expense of a plane ticket and time off work is just about impossible.. then factor in motel room and someone to watch the dogs it just doesn't seem like I'll make it there.. I have not heard a word since Sunday night and will have to start making phone calls tonight.. so I don't know what is going on..
> On the up side.. my Son seems to have a job lined up already.. but then my Daughter called at 10pm last night just as I was going to bed.. she talked to my Son so I am not sure what is going on... I hung around for a little bit but they were talking and it looked like a nice long one.. it did sound like everything on her end is falling into place nicely.. that is a relief!


What a difficult position to be in, Ronie. I do hope someone keeps you in the loop.
Good news about your son. though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda what a cute little sweater for such a sweet little guy!!! he will be able to wear it for quite awhile too  I love your 'buddy' and the hair is just fine!! I like the tossled look


Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, thanks for the links to the grafting different stitches video and the info on how to save to my pages. I did watch the video, but haven't tried grafting my rib stitch sample yet. I did get to use the garter stitch graft on the advent scarf that Sue adapted for us. I finally finished it! I am so glad you gave me the chance to practice on a swatch first, as I was able to move along pretty good and it all ended up pretty even. Now I just need to block it.


Looks good, Caryn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm picking this up late so it is probably time to wish you a happy, healthy New Year, Julie


Thanks Linda, yes it is New Year's Day here!- I should be thinking of breakfast. But have just done a couple of rows, including a cable row on the yoke of the Guernsey.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. The little buddy is a Poppet by KP's gypsycream - a well written pattern with lots of pics to help with the making up, a choice of clothes too. I just had trouble with the hair.


Thanx Linda. Gypsycream seems very well liked by many knitters here. Will have to indulge myself with one of her patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've bookmarked this, Tanya and will tackle it next week. There are too many distractions here - they are very cute distractions though.


I know this is a very busy time for people. Enjoy your distractions and we will work on the grafting next week, too, I think as there will be one more lesson.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, your day looks interesting.
> 
> Pam, enjoy your mom. How nice you can get there once a month. I am sure she appreciates that.
> 
> ...


Great photo. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll do a little at a time, and then it will all come together. Just roasted the poblanos while making breakfast. I have a cute little stove top grill for roasting peppers when it is too cold to do it outside. I took a cooking class at the Santa Fe School of Cooking, and the chef used one and they had them for sale in their shop. Plus, when you do it inside, you get that heavenly green chile roasted scent in the house, a New Mexico treat.


Sounds like a great treat that cooking class. I once hired a woman to give me a private class at my house. We picked garden purslane and other goodies and did bunch of Indian style recipes. I still use what I learned with her. I picked, literally, a table top grill at the transfer station last month. Your table top pepper grilling sounds like a good thing to try with it. I have some large peppers that are almost all air dried. Wonder if I could throw them on the grill with some other flavorings and have them survive?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Re: picture Also, thanks for these two weeks. I have known there was a formula for doing the switching back and forth and wanted to to learn it. But have not taken the time to research and learn.


Same for me, I needed the kick to get to grips with it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... I found this fun beanie hat that I wanted to share with you. ...


Cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya for hosting....


Good to "see" you, Ros 
I hope this means that you are feeling a little bit better anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...There will be one more 'lesson' to share with you and that one will focus on grafting lace...


I have a feeling that this one would require no one else in the house & the phone turned off.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Linda, yes it is New Year's Day here!- I should be thinking of breakfast. But have just done a couple of rows, including a cable row on the yoke of the Guernsey.


I would imagine you need to get your knitting done early in the day in your summer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...So now deciding on a Reggae one or a jazz pianist...


Reggae sounds so cute!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...I'm making roasted poblano soup and polenta croutons ...


That sounds really interesting. I've never had poblano soup. Do you purée it? 
I love cornmeal but have never made polenta croutons. 
I have a great dish where you "fill" a cornmeal batter with a ground beef mixture - kind of like chill without the beans. The batter cooks up around the filling like magic.

Do you make your own polenta?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


Good one. 
I am going to share it at the DogHouse.... just checked. Elizabeth beat me to it.
You snooze, you lose, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I would imagine you need to get your knitting done early in the day in your summer.


very definitely- I have used talc sometimes, but it only works for a short while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good one.
> I am going to share it at the DogHouse.... just checked. Elizabeth beat me to it.
> You snooze, you lose, Jane!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...I have a cute little stove top grill for roasting peppers when it is too cold to do it outside...


When preparing them to incorporate into a recipe, I usually do them in the oven. Stove-top sounds much more efficient.
We sometimes BBQ them, though, with a nice orange juice-maple syrup glaze. Our BBQ season is a little shorter than yours, however.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a great treat that cooking class. I once hired a woman to give me a private class at my house. We picked garden purslane and other goodies and did bunch of Indian style recipes. I still use what I learned with her. I picked, literally, a table top grill at the transfer station last month. Your table top pepper grilling sounds like a good thing to try with it. I have some large peppers that are almost all air dried. Wonder if I could throw them on the grill with some other flavorings and have them survive?


You might want to soak the peppers first to reconstitute them. I have not tried air dried peppers but it seems that the moisture in the fresh ones is what causes them to sizzle. I grill them until the skin is blackened. I always put mine in a bag after grilling for about half an hour, then peel the skin off. Another thing I learned in the class was to use the dull side of the knife, place the pepper on a cutting board, and scrape the skin off. Sure was easier than trying to hand peel. Would be interested to see if it works for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have a feeling that this one would require no one else in the house & the phone turned off.


If you do the ribbing one, the lace will not be that difficult. But it should have clear thinking time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds really interesting. I've never had poblano soup. Do you purée it?
> I love cornmeal but have never made polenta croutons.
> I have a great dish where you "fill" a cornmeal batter with a ground beef mixture - kind of like chill without the beans. The batter cooks up around the filling like magic.
> 
> Do you make your own polenta?


I don't purée mine because I like it a tad chunky but you could probably purée it if you want smooth. The recipe is from Natural Health magazine. You may be able to google it. It is called Sweet Potato Poblano Soup. Has all kinds of anti-aging ingredients and was from an article they had called "Anti-Aging Diet".

I made my own polenta and had to take a taste before I set it aside to cool. Yummy! It is a recipe of Valerie Bertinelli's and it is on the Food Network. Just search polenta croutons. She uses the instant polenta but I had the longer cooking variety. Your casserole sounds good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Reggae sounds so cute!


I am leaning toward that one myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You might want to soak the peppers first to reconstitute them. I have not tried air dried peppers but it seems that the moisture in the fresh ones is what causes them to sizzle. I grill them until the skin is blackened. I always put mine in a bag after grilling for about half an hour, then peel the skin off. Another thing I learned in the class was to use the dull side of the knife, place the pepper on a cutting board, and scrape the skin off. Sure was easier than trying to hand peel. Would be interested to see if it works for you.


Good idea. Have a lot of them so a couple can be sacrificed. Now that you mention it, I do recall reading about blackening the peppers and cooling off in a bag for peeling. Hope your New Year's meal is fun with everyone. I love pot lucks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am supposed to be doing something else...

Your pick of one free sock pattern, between 9am on 31st December 2015 and noon on 1st January 2016; code HNY2016 
Louise Tilbrook Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/happy-new-year-2016

Free until January 4, 2016 
Downton Farewell by Phyll Lagerman
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/downton-farewell

I thought this was cute. I like the shape of the hat itself. I wonder how it might work without the braids.
Braided hat from Knits 'n' Pieces
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/braided-hat/115960?_ct=rbew&_ctp=179999


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I don't purée mine because I like it a tad chunky


The French purée soups all the time. My husband, like you, prefers the chunks.


> ...Sweet Potato Poblano Soup...a recipe of Valerie Bertinelli's and it is on the Food Network. Just search polenta croutons.....


Okay - I will have a look. Thanks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, so glad to hear from you. Sorry you are still dealing with "the plague." Have a great New Year and I hope that you will feel better SOON.



Babalou said:


> Thank you! I crashed again early last night but feel caught up now. Guests coming for New Years Eve. I'm making roasted poblano soup and polenta croutons and a chicken in the clay pot cooker. They are bringing dessert.


Babalou, that all sounds great!! Yum!

Melanie, love your Yarn Wars cartoon. 

Tanya, gonna try some socks with double strands. 

Thanks, Linda, for the comment on my photo.  I am having so much fun.

Very rare, Jane, that someone catches you snoozing. Elizabeth must be all revved up from her time off.  Otherwise I am sure you would have beaten her to it. 

Jane, printed out Sty Head Tarn socks. Yes, socks!! Woohoo! Thanks. Edit to add: Was that one sock pattern Socks with Nupps??? :shock: :shock:

I have my Forest Paths blocking. Picture later.  Gonna spend some time grafting this afternoon. Happy, happy New Year to all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Tanya, excellent video. It makes it so simple.  Yay! Off to knit another swatch. Did not start the one with a provisional cast on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Very rare, Jane, that someone catches you snoozing...


This is literally true. I borrowed Michael's FitBit & he has been tracking my sleep. The longest stretch that I have gotten in the past few nights is 41 minutes.


> Jane, printed out Sty Head Tarn socks.


I had a hard time choosing but ended up with Haystacks.


> Was that one sock pattern Socks with Nupps???


Does look like it but she calls it popcorn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that I should remind you about the Uhura KAL that we have planned to start on *Sunday, January 3* - almost upon us. Yikes!
A preview of my intro:
Back in the fall, eight of us decided that we would like to do this in the New Year when there was less going on. Hah! I have about 6 MKALs starting on the 1st & several more throughout the month. 
I guess we meant that after Christmas there was less stress.

I have been in contact with the designer, MMario, to clarify a few things & he suggested that he might have an updated version to share very soon.
In the meantime, remember to pick up the pattern if you havent already done so:
Uhura by MMario
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uhura-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

There are a few things to point out before we start.
First of all, the pattern page suggests 2ply/lace weight.

I looked through some of the FOs & there is a range of weights employed from lace to DK weight. It depends on what you want in the end: light & airy or heavier & comfy.
This link will take you to a list of the 107 Uhuras that have been completed & shared on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uhura-2/people?view=cards&search=&statuses%5B%5D=finished

The amount of yarn used varied - the very scant notes on the project pages make it difficult for me to advise you.

There was one 2-ply lace one that used 365y - since a percentage of a skein was entered, I would take this as pretty accurate. A lot of people, I think, just wrote in the amount that they had on hand & didnt specify how much was actually used. (One indicated 990y of fingering weight! Not likely!) Nor is there much guidance regarding whether people did extra repeats. Measurements were also noticeably absent.

It would appear that one 100g skein of fingering weight, which was the most popular weight, would be sufficient if you are sticking to the pattern as written.

I had hoped to have mine completed by now to give you a better idea but all I can say is that it looks like one 330y/50g skein of my heavy lace weight could complete the shawl as written. I will probably do some extra reps in the border section, though. I will have more accurate info to supply by Sunday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some of you might be planning to use beads. The pattern suggests that you could use beads instead of nupps but there arent that many in the pattern & they only appear near the top.
Again, I dont have a final count & it is very difficult to determine numbers from the FOs that do have beads.
Some people added beads randomly in chart 2 - to create a "stars in the sky" effect.
In chart 3 the most common approach was to add them in the central column. I added beads in chart 2 with a more specific intent. I also plan to have more beads in the border. Again, I will have more specifics to provide by Sunday - before that if I make sufficient progress this evening.

The best news is that the pattern knits up very quickly. I am really bad at tracking my time when I knit. I have good intentions but I fail miserably.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am supposed to be doing something else...
> 
> Your pick of one free sock pattern, between 9am on 31st December 2015 and noon on 1st January 2016; code HNY2016
> Louise Tilbrook Designs
> ...


Thanks, Jane, I got the Sty Head Tarn socks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Some of you might be planning to use beads. The pattern suggests that you could use beads instead of nupps but there arent that many in the pattern & they only appear near the top.
> Again, I dont have a final count & it is very difficult to determine numbers from the FOs that do have beads.
> Some people added beads randomly in chart 2 - to create a "stars in the sky" effect.
> In chart 3 the most common approach was to add them in the central column. I added beads in chart 2 with a more specific intent. I also plan to have more beads in the border. Again, I will have more specifics to provide by Sunday - before that if I make sufficient progress this evening.
> ...


As Jane mentions in her prior post there is a dearth of yardage information. I used about 450 yards of light fingering. I added beads in the border chart and in lieu of the nupps. My final measurements are a 22" spine and a 46" wingspan. I did not block aggressively nor did I do any extra repeats. I plan to make this one again. Can't wait to see how Jane's turned out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Good one.
> I am going to share it at the DogHouse.... just checked. Elizabeth beat me to it.
> You snooze, you lose, Jane!


I figured Elizabeth would scoop up that one right away


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...My final measurements are a 22" spine and a 46" wingspan....


Does it fit more like a shawl or a sizeable shawlette?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I figured Elizabeth would scoop up that one right away


If I had gotten out of bed before noon, I might have beaten her to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am wondering how you guys would like the Uhura party organized. Do you want me to post info & try to keep a schedule like in MKALs - where you have so many days to do a certain section? I could draw up a schedule with about an hours knitting a day, for instance - or at least one that would span the 2 weeks to make the knitting fit in better with our other WIPs.
I would add that there were several things that needed figuring out - it would help if I point those out before you start the area to which it pertains. 

So should I do it all up front, or explain it as we come to it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Tanya, excellent video. It makes it so simple.  Yay! Off to knit another swatch. Did not start the one with a provisional cast on.


No need to for this exercise, but a good idea to keep in mind for larger projects. Glad you liked the video. I looked at so many of them trying to find this one: it is so clear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering how you guys would like the Uhura party organized. Do you want me to post info & try to keep a schedule like in MKALs - where you have so many days to do a certain section? I could draw up a schedule with about an hours knitting a day, for instance - or at least one that would span the 2 weeks to make the knitting fit in better with our other WIPs.
> I would add that there were several things that needed figuring out - it would help if I point those out before you start the area to which it pertains.
> 
> So should I do it all up front, or explain it as we come to it?


Now that I have discovered what one can do with 'My Pages' rather than trying to bookmark, it will be ok to explain as it arises - for me at least.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Does it fit more like a shawl or a sizeable shawlette?


hmm, I never wear my shawls (lack of opportunity, but am bringing one with me to the party tonight just in case we get below 78 degrees) but I would say a sizable shawlette.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker2 said: "Now that I have discovered what one can do with 'My Pages' rather than trying to bookmark, it will be ok to explain as it arises - for me at least."

I feel the same.

Dodie


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker2 said:

"Now that I have discovered what one can do with 'My Pages' rather than trying to bookmark, it will be ok to explain as it arises - for me at least."

I feel the same. I'll figure out how to use the box thing next time I try to quote someone! 

Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I have discovered what one can do with 'My Pages' rather than trying to bookmark, it will be ok to explain as it arises - for me at least.


I think that whatever I post in the form of clarification or advice, I will add also to the first page as I did with the snowflake party.
I am still trying to get my head around the best way to approach that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I'll figure out how to use the box thing next time I try to quote someone!


The easiest thing to do is hit "quote reply" on the bottom of the message. You can delete any parts that you don't want to include.
Otherwise you can use the quote tag before & after the text that you want to quote. You can see those over on the left in the "Reply page". If I copy it here, you won't see them so will illustrate with curly brackets: {quote} quoted text here {/quote} - except you need to use the square brackets.
Before sending it, click on Preview to see if it looks as you had planned.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Very rare, Jane, that someone catches you snoozing. Elizabeth must be all revved up from her time off.  Otherwise I am sure you would have beaten her to it.


I admit I have had to shift into high gear rather quickly with getting ready for 3 KALs this month. You are joining us for the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf and Catch A Falling Star MKALs, aren't you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that whatever I post in the form of clarification or advice, I will add also to the first page as I did with the snowflake party.
> I am still trying to get my head around the best way to approach that.


It makes it a lot easier for the armchair viewers like me, all the info in one place.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I figured Elizabeth would scoop up that one right away


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The easiest thing to do is hit "quote reply" on the bottom of the message. You can delete any parts that you don't want to include.
> Otherwise you can use the quote tag before & after the text that you want to quote. You can see those over on the left in the "Reply page". If I copy it here, you won't see them so will illustrate with curly brackets: {quote} quoted text here {/quote} - except you need to use the square brackets.
> Before sending it, click on Preview to see if it looks as you had planned.


Thanks Jane. I've got it now.

Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks Jane. I've got it now.


The proof is evident! 
You're welcome.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been holding off on showing this snowflake until it arrived to its destination.
I did this one for Elizabeth - for obvious reasons.
Puppy Love Snnowflake by Deborah Atkinson
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/09/puppyflake-monday.html


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

That snowflake is sweet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> That snowflake is sweet.


Thank you ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've been holding off on showing this snowflake until it arrived to its destination.
> I did this one for Elizabeth - for obvious reasons.
> Puppy Love Snnowflake by Deborah Atkinson
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/09/puppyflake-monday.html


That is really funny!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is really funny!


I know - not as delicate or elegant as the others but still so cute - I could't resist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I know - not as delicate or elegant as the others but still so cute - I could't resist.


But very appropriate for a dog lover! I should make one for Ringo!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Newfoundland will be the first place in North America to greet the New Year. However some of us have already rung it in & others will be doing so very soon so...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've been holding off on showing this snowflake until it arrived to its destination.
> I did this one for Elizabeth - for obvious reasons.
> Puppy Love Snnowflake by Deborah Atkinson
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/09/puppyflake-monday.html


That is a cute one!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And a very Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Newfoundland will be the first place in North America to greet the New Year. However some of us have already rung it in & others will be doing so very soon so...


All the very best to you, too, Jane!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I've been holding off on showing this snowflake until it arrived to its destination.
> I did this one for Elizabeth - for obvious reasons.
> Puppy Love Snnowflake by Deborah Atkinson
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/09/puppyflake-monday.html


It is sooooooo cool! I now have the pattern bookmarked. Thanks so much, Jane! I love this puppyflake!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I know - not as delicate or elegant as the others but still so cute - I could't resist.


Who needs elegant when you can have puppies?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Newfoundland will be the first place in North America to greet the New Year. However some of us have already rung it in & others will be doing so very soon so...


Happy New Year to Newfoundland! We are an hour or two behind you, so Happy New Year to all those still waiting for it to arrive. It is going to be fabulous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the very best to you, too, Jane!


Thanks, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Who needs elegant when you can have puppies?


Puppies beat out elegant *ANY* day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Happy New Year to Newfoundland! We are an hour or two behind you...


Thank you - 1.5 hours actually - we have our own time zone, remember?
;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've been holding off on showing this snowflake until it arrived to its destination.
> I did this one for Elizabeth - for obvious reasons.
> Puppy Love Snnowflake by Deborah Atkinson
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/09/puppyflake-monday.html


Neat.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Newfoundland will be the first place in North America to greet the New Year. However some of us have already rung it in & others will be doing so very soon so...


And a Happy, Healthy New Year to you and to all Lpers. We stll have 110 mins to go so I'm getting in early.
Thank you all for your support,especially over the last couple of months.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just went thru a Paton's booklet from years ago that has variations of the sock monkey. So now deciding on a Reggae one or a jazz pianist. The father, my 'adopted' son who died in May was a musician and I think the mother will like a musician monkey. Have some worsted wt acrylic yarn in the stash so will be making a colorful project.


Oh yes, a reggae one will be wonderful!!

I have seen the movie Julie and Julia. I really enjoyed it too. Didn't have time to watch it this time around.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! I crashed again early last night but feel caught up now. Guests coming for New Years Eve. I'm making roasted poblano soup and polenta croutons and a chicken in the clay pot cooker. They are bringing dessert.


That New Years Eve dinner sounds yummy. Enjoy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


That is a good one Melanie :lol: Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, hope you are enjoying scrabble playing with your mom. That is one of my favorite games. I play it on line now- Words With Friends. 

Thanks Linda for your kind comment on my grafting and scarf. 

Glad to hear you are making progress on the Guernsey, Julie even though it is hot weather. Hope we get to see it again soon. 

Thanks for the sock pattern link Jane. I got Bleaberry Tarn. 

Looking forward to seeing your Forest Paths cowl Bev. 

Jane, it is nice having everything all in one spot if it isn't too much of a pain to do it that way. Otherwise it is workable for me to just save to my pages now for reference when I need it. So I guess I am saying whichever way is easier for you.
Oh that puppy flake is adorable. That was so sweet of you to make one for Elizabeth!!

My wishes for all to have a very Happy and Healthy New Year. Looking forward to this coming years projects and learning experiences. I am so happy and thankful to be part of this wonderful group of people!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 64/65...with a LOOONG distance Hoppy New Year cheer to all!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You are joining us for the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf and Catch A Falling Star MKALs, aren't you?


Ah, Elizabeth. I think I signed up for Catch a Falling Star, but not to knit now. I don't think.  Got some things to finish off before I start too many new things. 

Jane, love your snowflake for Elizabeth. Well done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, it is nice having everything all in one spot if it isn't too much of a pain to do it that way....


I do intend to do that. it is so much more convenient.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There are a few things to point out before we start.
> First of all, the pattern page suggests 2ply/lace weight.
> 
> I looked through some of the FOs & there is a range of weights employed from lace to DK weight. It depends on what you want in the end: light & airy or heavier & comfy.
> ...


Thanks, Jane, for this information. All very helpful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your snowflake for Elizabeth. Well done.


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Jane, I got the Sty Head Tarn socks.


I got the Haystacks sock pattern. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> As Jane mentions in her prior post there is a dearth of yardage information. I used about 450 yards of light fingering. I added beads in the border chart and in lieu of the nupps. My final measurements are a 22" spine and a 46" wingspan. I did not block aggressively nor did I do any extra repeats. I plan to make this one again. Can't wait to see how Jane's turned out.


Good to know, Melanie. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I admit I have had to shift into high gear rather quickly with getting ready for 3 KALs this month. You are joining us for the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf and Catch A Falling Star MKALs, aren't you?


So far, I'm planning on doing the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf and the Formal Gardens MKAL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've been holding off on showing this snowflake until it arrived to its destination.
> I did this one for Elizabeth - for obvious reasons.
> Puppy Love Snnowflake by Deborah Atkinson
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2014/09/puppyflake-monday.html


That is great, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And a very Happy New Year to everyone.


And a very Happy New Year to everyone from me, too! I wish you all much good health and success in 2016.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I do intend to do that. it is so much more convenient.


I agree - it's easier to find.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy New Year from Oregon, we have about 9 hrs until it arrives, but I know most of you will have celebrated it by that time. Enjoy all.

Hugs, Dodie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Toni, hope you are enjoying scrabble playing with your mom. That is one of my favorite games. I play it on line now- Words With Friends.
> 
> Thanks Linda for your kind comment on my grafting and scarf.
> 
> ...


Once I get up to the Shoulder straps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Page 64/65...with a LOOONG distance Hoppy New Year cheer to all!


Trust you, Karen! Hoppy New Year to you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trust you, Karen! Hoppy New Year to you!


I'm not selfish at all, at all --> with my word play. I didn't know initially that all y'all enjoyed it. Now all y'all are my willing victim/guests. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm not selfish at all, at all --> with my word play. I didn't know initially that all y'all enjoyed it. Now all y'all are my willing victim/guests. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I figured Elizabeth would scoop up that one right away


My DD's gave it their stamp of approval. They are BIG Star Wars fans.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It is sooooooo cool! I now have the pattern bookmarked. Thanks so much, Jane! I love this puppyflake!


That is pretty sweet! How fun for puppy lovers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, hope you are enjoying scrabble playing with your mom. That is one of my favorite games. I play it on line now- Words With Friends.........
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your Forest Paths cowl Bev......
> 
> My wishes for all to have a very Happy and Healthy New Year. Looking forward to this coming years projects and learning experiences. I am so happy and thankful to be part of this wonderful group of people!


Thank you, Caryn. We had every intention to go, but stayed home. By this end of the day, those of us in the family that had neck adjustments done yesterday, we are feeling pretty normal again. This morning, after trying to get sorted for the day, we decided to stay home. We just were not feeling well - dizzy, tired, etc. It takes a little time for the adjustment to settle and you experience the same symptoms all over again from when you first when out of alignment.

Happy Happy New Year, everyone!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are two of my blocked FOs. Both were quick MKALs in December. I still need to block my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf and my Forest Path. Will hopefully do that tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn. We had every intention to go, but stayed home. By this end of the day, those of us in the family that had neck adjustments done yesterday, we are feeling pretty normal again. This morning, after trying to get sorted for the day, we decided to stay home. We just were not feeling well - dizzy, tired, etc. It takes a little time for the adjustment to settle and you experience the same symptoms all over again from when you first when out of alignment.
> 
> Happy Happy New Year, everyone!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are two of my blocked FOs. Both were quick MKALs in December. I still need to block my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf and my Forest Path. Will hopefully do that tomorrow.


They look really good, Pam, and here am I still struggling up the front yoke!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your FO's. The shawl and cowl both look so nice.

Happy New Years all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are two of my blocked FOs. Both were quick MKALs in December. I still need to block my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf and my Forest Path. Will hopefully do that tomorrow.


Very nice, Pam!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Julie, Bev and Toni! Glad to have some of my WIPs turned into FOs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie, Bev and Toni! Glad to have some of my WIPs turned into FOs.


I did finish something the other day, come to think of it- a dishrag that had been on the needles for ever- I did not like the colour (gifted yarn, rather than my choice) so I gave it away- pure cotton is hard to locate here- but I am very fussy about my colours.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the link again for the pattern Jane gave yesterday, good for just under another 2 1/2 hours. it is 8.40 Eastern time now. I,just got it free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/black-hole-sun-2

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This was posted in the KP digest. Funny.


I just love this...going to print it out!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did finish something the other day, come to think of it- a dishrag that had been on the needles for ever- I did not like the colour (gifted yarn, rather than my choice) so I gave it away- pure cotton is hard to locate here- but I am very fussy about my colours.


That's great. You now have needles freed up for another project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link again for the pattern Jane gave yesterday, good for just under another 2 1/2 hours. it is 8.40 Eastern time now. I,just got it free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/black-hole-sun-2
> 
> Sue


Got it. Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great. You now have needles freed up for another project.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--nice FO's. They do look very comfy.

Toni--good idea to stay home and rest. Know the feeling you are going thru after the adjustments. The body does need time to settle down again adjusting to the healing performed.
Enjoy the evening and feel good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--nice FO's. They do look very comfy.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are two of my blocked FOs. Both were quick MKALs in December. ...


And both are quite lovely!!
I am stalled on clue 1 of WA & never managed to CO Just for You Two - but I am thinking that I have a great yarn for it.
What weight did you use?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The sign ups will remain open until January 7th, 2016.
Winter Mystery KAL
by Susanna IC
Sign up here:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/3346098/1-25

Theres a chart so the language barrier might not be so tough.
NewYear Tree Ёлочка by Larisa Valeeva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newyear-tree-


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And both are quite lovely!!
> I am stalled on clue 1 of WA & never managed to CO Just for You Two - but I am thinking that I have a great yarn for it.
> What weight did you use?


Thanks, Jane!  It goes pretty quickly. I used James C Brett marble chunky for the cowl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

All her patterns are free for 48 hours, ending at noon EST on January 1st
Meghan Kizer
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/meghan-kizer


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Many goodies consumed...and one amazingly *HOT* cheese for the tray.

At least it wasn't Rotel tomato cans. I like Pepper Jack...but this was warmer than expected. :thumbup:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Miss Pam, I love your Just for You Two cowl!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pam--nice FO's. They do look very comfy.
> 
> Toni--good idea to stay home and rest. Know the feeling you are going thru after the adjustments. The body does need time to settle down again adjusting to the healing performed.
> Enjoy the evening and feel good.


Thank you, Tanya! I hope you had a good evening also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I loved the snowflake and go with the way that suits for your fortnight. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> So far, I'm planning on doing the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf and the Formal Gardens MKAL.


I will be joining you, Pam :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are two of my blocked FOs. Both were quick MKALs in December. I still need to block my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf and my Forest Path. Will hopefully do that tomorrow.


Both are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I was really looking forward to joining in with the Uhuru but since my knitting is about 6 weeks behind schedule, not sure what I can do with this group project.

Expected to finish the sock monkey today but am having difficulty with my hand doing such tight crochet work and find the need to take long breaks every very few rows. Some of the problem is using coarse acrylic yarn which is not fun. So it tends to go for me these days. 

The weather has turned real cold for today so think I will try to get into the garden and pick some fresh greens and cook a New Year's pot with some beans. Traditional African American dish would be Black Eyed peas and collards and corn bread. May do one with some hot peppers in it and cheddar cheese for protein.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are two of my blocked FOs. Both were quick MKALs in December. I still need to block my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf and my Forest Path. Will hopefully do that tomorrow.


Both turned out lovely. I am almost done with "Just For You Too". I'm on the last clue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The sign ups will remain open until January 7th, 2016.
> Winter Mystery KAL
> by Susanna IC
> Sign up here:
> ...


Not sure I can manage another mystery KAL but that New Year Tree is so pretty, I grabbed it. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I was really looking forward to joining in with the Uhuru but since my knitting is about 6 weeks behind schedule, not sure what I can do with this group project.
> 
> Expected to finish the sock monkey today but am having difficulty with my hand doing such tight crochet work and find the need to take long breaks every very few rows. Some of the problem is using coarse acrylic yarn which is not fun. So it tends to go for me these days.
> 
> The weather has turned real cold for today so think I will try to get into the garden and pick some fresh greens and cook a New Year's pot with some beans. Traditional African American dish would be Black Eyed peas and collards and corn bread. May do one with some hot peppers in it and cheddar cheese for protein.


The greens and beans sound good. We got a dusting of snow last night, so pretty. My dinner turned out really well. The chicken in the clay pot cooker was sublime. We all liked the soup and the polenta croutons are gone, so that tells you something!

Happy New Year to everyone. 🎉 It has really been fun being part of the LP group.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Not sure I can manage another mystery KAL but that New Year Tree is so pretty, I grabbed it. Thanks for the links.


I liked that New Year tree, too. How was your dinner party? You are up awfully early


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all.... I have 15 pages to catch up on and very little time to do it.. so forgive me if I miss something... I am wishing everyone a very Happy New Year!!!! Please stay safe and I have hopes for all of you that 2016 is full of great adventures, wealth, and above all happiness


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all.... I have 15 pages to catch up on and very little time to do it.. so forgive me if I miss something... I am wishing everyone a very Happy New Year!!!! Please stay safe and I have hopes for all of you that 2016 is full of great adventures, wealth, and above all happiness


And the same wish for you, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds really interesting. I've never had poblano soup. Do you purée it?
> I love cornmeal but have never made polenta croutons.
> I have a great dish where you "fill" a cornmeal batter with a ground beef mixture - kind of like chill without the beans. The batter cooks up around the filling like magic.
> 
> Do you make your own polenta?


that sounds like what Mom called 'Tamale Pie' I know it would be better in today's kitchens as opposed to the way Mom made it.. we all use much better grade beef! and a lot less fat/oil  I do remember really liking the outside edge of the dish.. the middle to me was too mushy LOL I was just a kid.. what did I know!

I grew a lot of peppers one year and had a blast roasting them outside on the BBQ! I should of known that they were cross breeding when the tops of my fingers started burning... LOL my Anaheim's and my Jalapeno's cross pollinated.. and my nice mild peppers had quite a fiery bite to them


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!

I have really enjoyed seeing all the projects...adding new free patterns...and I'm looking forward to Uhura!!! It was one of my first patterns added to my library on Ravelry!!!

Still working on my exercising...average about 5000-6000 steps...

Take care all!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There are a few things to point out before we start.
> First of all, the pattern page suggests 2ply/lace weight.
> 
> I looked through some of the FOs & there is a range of weights employed from lace to DK weight. It depends on what you want in the end: light & airy or heavier & comfy.
> ...


Oh my this came up fast!! I am pretty sure I have some yarn in my stash for this.. I was going to do a double strand of lace weight... since I was foolish and bought lace weight twice.. knowing there is no way my eye's would tollerate much knitting in that weight yarn... LOL but they are very close in color and would give a tweed or heather look to the piece and I think it will be fine..  That is if I find that I want to do this... I am still working on a shawl.. and I am finding knitting time pretty short... but then now I am alone in the evenings.. and during the day before work.. so who knows!! I have the pattern.. and I just might jump in  I have wanted to do this for awhile now


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!!!
> 
> I have really enjoyed seeing all the projects...adding new free patterns...and I'm looking forward to Uhura!!! It was one of my first patterns added to my library on Ravelry!!!
> 
> ...


DFL--you and some of the others here have really tapped into my counting addiction. Now I am counting steps everytime I get up. Yesterday counted almost 1000 steps just going to the bathroom or the kitchen before 3 pm. That's what happens when you drink a lot of tea!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn. We had every intention to go, but stayed home. By this end of the day, those of us in the family that had neck adjustments done yesterday, we are feeling pretty normal again. This morning, after trying to get sorted for the day, we decided to stay home. We just were not feeling well - dizzy, tired, etc. It takes a little time for the adjustment to settle and you experience the same symptoms all over again from when you first when out of alignment.
> 
> Happy Happy New Year, everyone!!!


I hope you are all feeling better now... I did nothing but sleep for the New Year celebration!!! I needed it..  We are having dinner with our neighbor tonight after I get off work..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I made it through all of the pages!!!

Good to see you Ros.. I am sorry that you are still not feeling well... I do hope this clears up greatly before Rachael gets there  but it will be wonderful for you to see her again 

Great shawl and cowl Pam! I love how warm the cowl looks.. I bet my daughter would get some use out of a warm one like that! I understand completely how you feel about your Son.. I am now in the same boat... We have to clean the guest room now after he was living in it for 3 months  but I hate to wash away his 'smell'.. LOL oh maybe I'll keep a pillow for awhile.. 

Jane I love the doggie snowflake.. that is a perfect gift for a dog lover!!

Babalou I am glad your dinner was a perfect success  it sounds great... did we tell you that we like to exchange recipes here too LOL 

Well I have to work today then I have a few days off.. I really need those days to get the house back in order... I stepped on the scale this morning and I am only up 2 pounds.. amazing.. with all the junk food that we have been eating I thought for sure it was worst.. my goal is to be down 10 more pounds and to make sure it stays off.. It won't be hard to do.. it is just doing it!! LOL I checked my pedometer and it keeps my steps for the week.. I average between 5000 and 6000 when I am working.. I am going to get some much needed walks in and try to get that number up a bit higher... 
Tanya you should pick up a pedometer.. I like Omron the best but there are some good inexpensive digital ones out there too.. I am not sure of the name of mine but I got it for about $10 off of Amazon.. look for a 'tri-axis' one that can just be tossed in your pocket and go! lots better than the ones that clip on at your hip... I would loose those constantly when I was working..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--thought I was the only one who stayed home and went to sleep early.

And thanx for the pedometer info. Have been meaning to ask what I should look for in one of them. I think it might make me more conscious of how much more moving I should be doing.
Of course in the summer in the garden I work much harder than step counting would indicate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Woo hoo! I have got to the stage of the front yoke where the next row I start shaping the neck- looks like I will make it to my goal of having just the sleeves to knit in Autumn! I will be photographing the Guernsey again before too much longer!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Not sure I can manage another mystery KAL...


Even if I know I won't get at it on time, something like this I wouldn't pass up. SusannaIC has some great designs.


> that New Year Tree is so pretty, I grabbed it.


She has another pattern for a tree that has an English translation - it might help you follow this new pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woo hoo! I have got to the stage of the front yoke where the next row I start shaping the neck- looks like I will make it to my goal of having just the sleeves to knit in Autumn! I will be photographing the Guernsey again before too much longer!


Way to go, Julie!
:thumbup:
Looking forward to the progress pic.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It has been a long time since we have seen a progress photo, Julie! I can't wait!!! 

No, Tanya, you were not the only one home last night. A quiet evening of hard core competition on the board games and fun was had by all. 

Yes, Babalou, we love recipes. Your meal sounds so good. :thumbup:

*Happy New Year!* Thank you for another year of fun, fellowship, and growing together in many ways. God bless you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I liked that New Year tree, too. How was your dinner party? You are up awfully early


It was great, everything turned out good. Our guests brought different flavored dark chocolate covered caramels and we cut all of them into four pieces and did chocolate tasting. Fun!

We got up about 7:15. Usually we are up by 6:30. Not too bad.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It was great, everything turned out good. Our guests brought different flavored dark chocolate covered caramels and we cut all of them into four pieces and did chocolate tasting. Fun!
> 
> We got up about 7:15. Usually we are up by 6:30. Not too bad.


Sounds nice and I bet your weather was a lot warmer than up north where I am.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

> Ronie
> 
> Babalou I am glad your dinner was a perfect success  it sounds great... did we tell you that we like to exchange recipes here too LOL
> 
> Just let me know if any sound good to you!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Happy New Year to All!!! I just popped into my home to check the phone and e-mail. I've been spending my time at my Mother's house and keeping the wood stove fired up. It is COLD, COLD, COLD here and supposed to be down again to minus 20F this evening. This isthe first year in the last 16 that I've lived here where we have had so many sub-zero nights. My house is okay with that temp and I think Mom's is too, but I don't want to take the chance -- so off I go for another night of cold housesitting. 

The good news --- drum roll please -- Yep, at about 7:05 last evening (12/31) I took the curtain off the needles. Yep, the knitting is done and now starts the process of hiding the gillion thread ends. I'm kind of getting excited now. Think I'm going to try and get to town today to see my Mom, but if I hit too much ice on the roads, I'll just turn around and wait for another day.

Sounds like there were some fun celebrations and that our friends are regaining their health -- both good things. Also sounds like a number of you are positioning at the starting line for a wild year of knitting. Best to all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...The good news --- drum roll please -- Yep, at about 7:05 last evening (12/31) I took the curtain off the needles.


YAY, Belle!
:thumbup: 


> ...and now starts the process of hiding the gillion thread ends.


I don't envy you that!


> Also sounds like a number of you are positioning at the starting line for a wild year of knitting.


That's an interesting way of putting it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Happy New Year to All!!! I just popped into my home to check the phone and e-mail. I've been spending my time at my Mother's house and keeping the wood stove fired up. It is COLD, COLD, COLD here and supposed to be down again to minus 20F this evening. This isthe first year in the last 16 that I've lived here where we have had so many sub-zero nights. My house is okay with that temp and I think Mom's is too, but I don't want to take the chance -- so off I go for another night of cold housesitting.
> 
> The good news --- drum roll please -- Yep, at about 7:05 last evening (12/31) I took the curtain off the needles. Yep, the knitting is done and now starts the process of hiding the gillion thread ends. I'm kind of getting excited now. Think I'm going to try and get to town today to see my Mom, but if I hit too much ice on the roads, I'll just turn around and wait for another day.
> 
> Sounds like there were some fun celebrations and that our friends are regaining their health -- both good things. Also sounds like a number of you are positioning at the starting line for a wild year of knitting. Best to all.


Oh, yes--exciting to see that curtain off the needles. It always amazes me how many ends you can have even when working with the same yarn. But once you get started it goes pretty fast--much faster than knitting the project itself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Julie!
> :thumbup:
> Looking forward to the progress pic.


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It has been a long time since we have seen a progress photo, Julie! I can't wait!!!
> 
> No, Tanya, you were not the only one home last night. A quiet evening of hard core competition on the board games and fun was had by all.
> 
> ...


It has taken a long time to get the front yoke done, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Happy New Year to All!!! I just popped into my home to check the phone and e-mail. I've been spending my time at my Mother's house and keeping the wood stove fired up. It is COLD, COLD, COLD here and supposed to be down again to minus 20F this evening. This isthe first year in the last 16 that I've lived here where we have had so many sub-zero nights. My house is okay with that temp and I think Mom's is too, but I don't want to take the chance -- so off I go for another night of cold housesitting.
> 
> The good news --- drum roll please -- Yep, at about 7:05 last evening (12/31) I took the curtain off the needles. Yep, the knitting is done and now starts the process of hiding the gillion thread ends. I'm kind of getting excited now. Think I'm going to try and get to town today to see my Mom, but if I hit too much ice on the roads, I'll just turn around and wait for another day.
> 
> Sounds like there were some fun celebrations and that our friends are regaining their health -- both good things. Also sounds like a number of you are positioning at the starting line for a wild year of knitting. Best to all.


Happy New Year, Belle! That is terrific news that it is only your gillion ends and your curtain will be complete. Drive safely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are two of my blocked FOs. Both were quick MKALs in December. I still need to block my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf and my Forest Path. Will hopefully do that tomorrow.


Nice work, Pam and I love the colour of the shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy New Year, Belle! That is terrific news that it is only your gillion ends and your curtain will be complete. Drive safely.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We are sooooo looking forward to seeing your curtain, Belle!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--you and some of the others here have really tapped into my counting addiction. Now I am counting steps everytime I get up. Yesterday counted almost 1000 steps just going to the bathroom or the kitchen before 3 pm. That's what happens when you drink a lot of tea!


I now know that my usual walking route is only about 3200 steps. I have found myself counting steps for dusting the floor and going back and forth to do the laundry...kinda fun. I don't stress over it, the bracelet just makes you aware of when you are active and when you are just "resting and knitting"...

:shock: ;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I now know that my usual walking route is only about 3200 steps. I have found myself counting steps for dusting the floor and going back and forth to do the laundry...kinda fun. I don't stress over it, the bracelet just makes you aware of when you are active and when you are just "resting and knitting"...
> 
> :shock: ;-)


Picking up on Ronie's suggestion I began to look at the pedometers available. What I learned is that 10,000 steps/day = about 4 miles of walking. That is a lot of walking. Even when I was doing that on a regular basis years ago, my neighbor and I walked about 2-3 miles/hour and that at a pretty good clip. It was quite enough for a days aerobic exercise and it had a big impact on my weight. Of course I was also working full time back then, but the walking regularly was the noticeable difference. Today, 1 mile of walking would make me very happy and that would be about 2500 steps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Happy New Year to All!!! I just popped into my home to check the phone and e-mail. I've been spending my time at my Mother's house and keeping the wood stove fired up. It is COLD, COLD, COLD here and supposed to be down again to minus 20F this evening. This isthe first year in the last 16 that I've lived here where we have had so many sub-zero nights. My house is okay with that temp and I think Mom's is too, but I don't want to take the chance -- so off I go for another night of cold housesitting.
> 
> The good news --- drum roll please -- Yep, at about 7:05 last evening (12/31) I took the curtain off the needles. Yep, the knitting is done and now starts the process of hiding the gillion thread ends. I'm kind of getting excited now. Think I'm going to try and get to town today to see my Mom, but if I hit too much ice on the roads, I'll just turn around and wait for another day.
> 
> Sounds like there were some fun celebrations and that our friends are regaining their health -- both good things. Also sounds like a number of you are positioning at the starting line for a wild year of knitting. Best to all.


DRUM ROLLL. Good news, really looking forward to seeing completed and hung.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tunisian crochet - interesting
PAX from Aoibhe Ni
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/accessory/pax/133278?_ct=rbew&_ctp=199194

As part of my "goal" to better organize my files, I was clearing out the "orphan" files from my download folder: those which belong with something else & have little or no identifying info or a file that has no photo so I am not sure what it is... This occasioned searching on Ravelry to try to track them down. While searching for a pattern with the words "fern scarf" in it, I found these. A couple looked familiar but I didn't seem to have them already:

Kool Aid Fern Lace scarf by Sarah Lady
http://www.knitforvictory.com/2009/12/kool-aid-fern-lace-scarf/

Fern and Pebble Lace Scarf by Jill Smith-Mott
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fern-and-pebble-lace-scarf

Fern Lace Cowl by Jami Brynildson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fern-lace-cowl

Baby Fern Lace Hood / Hat / Cowl
by Allyson Ryan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-fern-lace-hood---hat---cowl

Lace Edged Fern Scarf by Judy Lamb
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-edged-fern-scarf

Fern Neckwarmer by Sue Grandfield
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fern-neckwarmer

CashSilk Fern Scarf by Felicia Lo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cashsilk-fern-scarf

Baby Fern Scarf by Jill Smith
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-fern-scarf

Branched Fern Cowl by Amy McElwain
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/branched-fern-cowl

Horseshoe Fern Neckwarmer by Sue Grandfield
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horseshoe-fern-neckwarmer


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Miss Pam, I love your Just for You Two cowl!


Thank you, williesmom!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will be joining you, Pam :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Both are lovely :thumbup:


Thank you! The designer for the Winter Affair Shawl requested to put my photo on the Ravelry pattern page for it. It gives me such a feel good feeling to be asked that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Both turned out lovely. I am almost done with "Just For You Too". I'm on the last clue.


Thank you. You'll be done with that one in no time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The greens and beans sound good. We got a dusting of snow last night, so pretty. My dinner turned out really well. The chicken in the clay pot cooker was sublime. We all liked the soup and the polenta croutons are gone, so that tells you something!
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone. 🎉 It has really been fun being part of the LP group.


And we're very glad you've joined us. When I joined a year ago, everyone was so welcoming and helpful. I truly feel like I gained a whole new group of lovely, caring friends!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all.... I have 15 pages to catch up on and very little time to do it.. so forgive me if I miss something... I am wishing everyone a very Happy New Year!!!! Please stay safe and I have hopes for all of you that 2016 is full of great adventures, wealth, and above all happiness


And all the same back to you, Ronie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great shawl and cowl Pam! I love how warm the cowl looks.. I bet my daughter would get some use out of a warm one like that! I understand completely how you feel about your Son.. I am now in the same boat... We have to clean the guest room now after he was living in it for 3 months  but I hate to wash away his 'smell'.. LOL oh maybe I'll keep a pillow for awhile..


Thank you, Ronie! It was an easy one to knit.

I'm missing my son today. It was so hard to see him go on Tuesday, but great to have the house back to ourselves. I've cleaned out the room and washed the linens, and I know what you mean about keeping their "smell" around. I didn't keep the pillow, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woo hoo! I have got to the stage of the front yoke where the next row I start shaping the neck- looks like I will make it to my goal of having just the sleeves to knit in Autumn! I will be photographing the Guernsey again before too much longer!


Yay! That's great, Julie! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Happy New Year to All!!! I just popped into my home to check the phone and e-mail. I've been spending my time at my Mother's house and keeping the wood stove fired up. It is COLD, COLD, COLD here and supposed to be down again to minus 20F this evening. This isthe first year in the last 16 that I've lived here where we have had so many sub-zero nights. My house is okay with that temp and I think Mom's is too, but I don't want to take the chance -- so off I go for another night of cold housesitting.
> 
> The good news --- drum roll please -- Yep, at about 7:05 last evening (12/31) I took the curtain off the needles. Yep, the knitting is done and now starts the process of hiding the gillion thread ends. I'm kind of getting excited now. Think I'm going to try and get to town today to see my Mom, but if I hit too much ice on the roads, I'll just turn around and wait for another day.
> 
> Sounds like there were some fun celebrations and that our friends are regaining their health -- both good things. Also sounds like a number of you are positioning at the starting line for a wild year of knitting. Best to all.


Way to go, Belle! Looking forward to seeing it hanging in your window!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Nice work, Pam and I love the colour of the shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Picking up on Ronie's suggestion I began to look at the pedometers available. What I learned is that 10,000 steps/day = about 4 miles of walking. That is a lot of walking. Even when I was doing that on a regular basis years ago, my neighbor and I walked about 2-3 miles/hour and that at a pretty good clip. It was quite enough for a days aerobic exercise and it had a big impact on my weight. Of course I was also working full time back then, but the walking regularly was the noticeable difference. Today, 1 mile of walking would make me very happy and that would be about 2500 steps.


I try to get out first thing in the morning for a 3-4 mile walk at least 3-4 days a week this time of the year (very weather dependent) and every day I can in the summer. It feels so good to start my day that way. The winter months are hard, though, with our crazy weather. Can't depend on it to be good for walking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tunisian crochet - interesting
> PAX from Aoibhe Ni
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/accessory/pax/133278?_ct=rbew&_ctp=199194
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jane! They are all wonderful and I've saved them all!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I try to get out first thing in the morning for a 3-4 mile walk at least 3-4 days a week this time of the year (very weather dependent) and every day I can in the summer. It feels so good to start my day that way. The winter months are hard, though, with our crazy weather. Can't depend on it to be good for walking.


I wish I could still do that but walking is just too painful. It is one of the reasons I love hand turning the garden. Lots of aerobic exercise and lots of weight bearing on the long leg bones and very little actual walking. I can handle 1-2 hours at a stretch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane! They are all wonderful and I've saved them all!


Yeah - me, too. Fortunately one of my "goals" wasn't to *stop *downloading patterns - only to better organize them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yeah - me, too. Fortunately one of my "goals" wasn't to *stop *downloading patterns - only to better organize them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy New Year, Belle! That is terrific news that it is only your gillion ends and your curtain will be complete. Drive safely.


That is great news!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! The designer for the Winter Affair Shawl requested to put my photo on the Ravelry pattern page for it. It gives me such a feel good feeling to be asked that.


It is a great feeling. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is a great feeling. Congratulations :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yay! That's great, Julie! Looking forward to seeing it!


I have one photo so far:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, it is brilliant! I love the star :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it is brilliant! I love the star :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!
The stars are two different sizes, back and front, I am assuming with her name being Starmore, that the star is important to her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it is brilliant! I love the star :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Totally!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! The designer for the Winter Affair Shawl requested to put my photo on the Ravelry pattern page for it. It gives me such a feel good feeling to be asked that.


Congratulations, Pam!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful WA shawl Pam and how great that it was recognized by the designer. 
Your cowl looks so nice and warm - snug up around the neck. Pretty design too!

Thanks for all the new pattern links Jane. Have yet to look at all the fern ones. I did sign up for the Susanna IC MKAL. Maybe I will do the small one. 

Those greens and black eyed peas sound great Tanya. Hope you enjoyed them. I made a yummy split pea soup in my crock pot which dh and I enjoyed. 
We also stayed home last night and went to bed early!

DFL, you are doing great with your steps. I only get that many when I do a walk or go to the y. Just doing around the house stuff I only average maybe 3000 steps if I'm lucky. 

Good going Belle. Bet that feels good to finish. What an accomplishment. :thumbup: 

Julie, your work on your Guernsey is gorgeous. So many beautiful designs! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it is brilliant! I love the star :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Julie! It's lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Pam!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni! :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful WA shawl Pam and how great that it was recognized by the designer.
> Your cowl looks so nice and warm - snug up around the neck. Pretty design too!


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well my cooking enthusiasm at 10 a.m. waned by 4 p.m. and there were no black eyed peas in the house. So made a pot of kidney beans in the morning, and did pick an armload of fresh collard greens and pulled out some frozen brown rice made last week. The collards were delicious and will freeze some when they finish cooling off. While not the southern combo I envisioned, with beans and greens in any variety you just cannot go wrong. I am so tired that I couldn't even muster the energy to pull out the spices so poured an open jar of salsa into the greens and that was perfect. Maybe tomorrow morning I can muster up a cornbread and a salad for dinner.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it is brilliant! I love the star :thumbup:


Me, too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had this eBook when I was doing the snowflake party but I couldnt find a link to them grouped in order to share it - only the separate patterns. This came in the mail - perhaps that is how I got it the first time. The second from the top looks really nice on the tree.

Maggie Weldons snowflake eBook
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=07468017-3907-4385-a080-1632d1e27b12&c=f8c402e0-f106-11e3-8f89-d4ae5292c2ac&ch=f9aae070-f106-11e3-8f98-d4ae5292c2ac


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! The designer for the Winter Affair Shawl requested to put my photo on the Ravelry pattern page for it. It gives me such a feel good feeling to be asked that.


How nice to have that recognition of good work. Congratulations.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have one photo so far:


It is beautiful, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well my cooking enthusiasm at 10 a.m. waned by 4 p.m. and there were no black eyed peas in the house. So made a pot of kidney beans in the morning, and did pick an armload of fresh collard greens and pulled out some frozen brown rice made last week. The collards were delicious and will freeze some when they finish cooling off. While not the southern combo I envisioned, with beans and greens in any variety you just cannot go wrong. I am so tired that I couldn't even muster the energy to pull out the spices so poured an open jar of salsa into the greens and that was perfect. Maybe tomorrow morning I can muster up a cornbread and a salad for dinner.


6 hours of cooking is good going, Tanya.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woo hoo! I have got to the stage of the front yoke where the next row I start shaping the neck- looks like I will make it to my goal of having just the sleeves to knit in Autumn! I will be photographing the Guernsey again before too much longer!


Wow!! Way to go, Julie. That's wonderful!! Looking good. I love the star also.

Yay!!! Belle. Your curtain is off the needles. Now we just need to be patient till you can get us a picture. 

Thanks, Jane. I got the Fern and Pebble scarf. Love it.

Congrats, Pam, on your Winter Affair. 

We got another walk in today. We had to bundle up well. DH purchased a pair of 16-18 fleece leggings, then put his long underwear over them, all under his jeans. We got plenty warm once we started walking. There was a bit of snow, so everything was different. There is a ridge trail and a creekside trail that run parallel to each other. On the ridge, we noticed a tree with a rope tied to one of it's two branches. It was an older type of rope. We have noticed cement foundations from place to place-about trailer size. So at one time people lived in those woods and the children went swinging off the ridge out over toward the creek and back. We can see the creek easily enough from the tree, but do you think we can find the tree from the creek??? No. We took landmark notes and everything. I told Gary that we would just have to have one of us stay at the tree and the other go down the creek trail, so we know where the tree is from the creek.  We talk about who might have lived there, when they lived there and what their lives might have been like.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had this eBook when I was doing the snowflake party but I couldnt find a link to them grouped in order to share it - only the separate patterns. This came in the mail - perhaps that is how I got it the first time. The second from the top looks really nice on the tree.
> 
> Maggie Weldons snowflake eBook
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=07468017-3907-4385-a080-1632d1e27b12&c=f8c402e0-f106-11e3-8f89-d4ae5292c2ac&ch=f9aae070-f106-11e3-8f98-d4ae5292c2ac


Thanks for the link, Jane. I want to make more.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, that really looks great, Julie. I love that star too. It must be very satisfying seeing it grow.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have one photo so far:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> How nice to have that recognition of good work. Congratulations.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful WA shawl Pam and how great that it was recognized by the designer.
> Your cowl looks so nice and warm - snug up around the neck. Pretty design too!
> 
> Thanks for all the new pattern links Jane. Have yet to look at all the fern ones. I did sign up for the Susanna IC MKAL. Maybe I will do the small one.
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie! It's lovely!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Julie.


Thank you Linda, I am getting very close now to the shoulder strap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Bev! So glad you are still able to get out and about- it must be good for the soul.



eshlemania said:


> Wow!! Way to go, Julie. That's wonderful!! Looking good. I love the star also.
> 
> Yay!!! Belle. Your curtain is off the needles. Now we just need to be patient till you can get us a picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow, that really looks great, Julie. I love that star too. It must be very satisfying seeing it grow.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! Three more rows and the shoulders are the next up!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the snowflakes, Jane!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy New Year!!!

Love the puppyflake Jane. Very clever.

Glad you and your DH are feeling better Toni.

Congrats on finishing two WIP's Pam. I really like the Winter Affair and it's tree. And I see with further reading that the designer does too  Very nice.

Looking forward to a photo of your progress Julie. And a photo has been posted. Looks good. And by the way, my maiden name is Starr so I had lots of star things when younger 

Wahoo Belle!! I try to weave in my ends as I go as it is a task I do not like but it is not always practical to do it this way.

I probably missed something with 11 or 12 pages to read but did read everything  We had a nice New Year celebration with dinner at a friend's home and then a neighborhood house party with my mother, stepfather, brother, SIL, and their son and his wife. We stayed the night at my mother's and since the party was only three houses down the street the "ride" back was uneventful. Then we spent all today just hanging out together. I did manage to get some knitting done while we sat around and chatted. A good way to start the new year. My brother and et al fly out tonight to go back to New Jersey with fresh tans, lol. 

Hope all have a great evening,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> ...
> Looking forward to a photo of your progress Julie. And a photo has been posted. Looks good. And by the way, my maiden name is Starr so I had lots of star things when younger
> 
> ...


Glad your New Year went well! And thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to your Starr status!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for the link, Jane. I want to make more.


Did it download okay for you?
I am thinking that I might start with the first one in Snowcatcher's directory & work through it. That being said, there were some nice ones out of the others - like the one that I just mentioned. Pretty Snowflake by Julie A. Bolduc also looks really lovely on the tree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow!! Way to go, Julie. That's wonderful!! Looking good. I love the star also.
> 
> Yay!!! Belle. Your curtain is off the needles. Now we just need to be patient till you can get us a picture.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev! Your outing today sounds like fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your New Year went well! And thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to your Starr status!


Me, too, Melanie, and thank you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pg 73/74


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Did it download okay for you?
> I am thinking that I might start with the first one in Snowcatcher's directory & work through it. That being said, there were some nice ones out of the others - like the one that I just mentioned. Pretty Snowflake by Julie A. Bolduc also looks really lovely on the tree.


I was able to download the snowflake ebook. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bev! So glad you are still able to get out and about- it must be good for the soul.


Oh, indeed it is, Julie. 



Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Bev! Your outing today sounds like fun.


We had such a good time.

Here's a picture of my grafting 2x2 ribbing. I see from the picture, I need to work on snugging my stitches a little better, but I am pleased with the result.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We had such a good time.
> 
> Here's a picture of my grafting 2x2 ribbing. I see from the picture, I need to work on snugging my stitches a little better, but I am pleased with the result.


 :thumbup: Looking good, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I was able to download the snowflake ebook. Thank you, Jane!


I wondered - since it came to me in an email as a thank you, kind of.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's a picture of my grafting 2x2 ribbing. I see from the picture, I need to work on snugging my stitches a little better, but I am pleased with the result.


Way to go, Bev! 
A little loosening or tightening here & there will make it invisible, as you say. Blocking always helps, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: Looking good, Bev!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 6 hours of cooking is good going, Tanya.


Oh, no, it wasn't 6 hours of cooking--just time passing from first thoughts to getting it together to cook anything. The beans take no time at all so easy to put up in the morning. I just cook them plain and freeze in small quantities for using later on. The greens take only about 45" to cook so began them about 4 pm and they were ready by 5 pm. All I did was throw in some of the frozen rice and beans to reheat and put the cooked greens over them on the plate. When I cook my game plan is to do very large quantities and freeze in portion sizes so it is a real quick thing to put a meal together. Had a large jar of dried kidney beans and cooked them all so it will be like having 4 or 5 cans of beans in the freezer for future use. Maybe a quick vegetarian chili.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--congrats on the recognition for your great knitting. What a nice way to end the year/begin the New one.

Bev--great sounding walk. So wonderful to have a partner that likes the same things as you. Having warm enough clothing makes dealing with winter so much more fun.

Melanie--sounds like a perfect New Years day. 

Jane--the snowflake booklet downloaded easily, thanx.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We had such a good time.
> 
> Here's a picture of my grafting 2x2 ribbing. I see from the picture, I need to work on snugging my stitches a little better, but I am pleased with the result.


Looking good. A little more tightening up and I think you've got it. New year, new skill for your knitting tool box.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--congrats on the recognition for your great knitting. What a nice way to end the year/begin the New one.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Looking good. A little more tightening up and I think you've got it. New year, new skill for your knitting tool box.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

One free pattern with code 44in2016 and 50% of any others with code BIRTHDAY until Jan 7th
Shannon Sanchez's Ravelry Store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/shannon-sanchezs-ravelry-store/patterns?show&sort=favorites_


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I had this eBook when I was doing the snowflake party but I couldnt find a link to them grouped in order to share it - only the separate patterns. This came in the mail - perhaps that is how I got it the first time. The second from the top looks really nice on the tree.
> 
> Maggie Weldons snowflake eBook
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=07468017-3907-4385-a080-1632d1e27b12&c=f8c402e0-f106-11e3-8f89-d4ae5292c2ac&ch=f9aae070-f106-11e3-8f98-d4ae5292c2ac


Thank you, Jane. I have downloaded this for next Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> We had such a good time.
> 
> Here's a picture of my grafting 2x2 ribbing. I see from the picture, I need to work on snugging my stitches a little better, but I am pleased with the result.


Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo of the shoulder strap as it is progressing


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the shoulder strap as it is progressing


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

What size needle are you using?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: Looking good, Bev!


Thanks, Toni, Jane and Pam. I am pleased to have this under my belt. The key for me was knowing that you look at the first two stitches on the needle and the first one chooses the direction. If you have two different stitches, they both go the direction of the first one. If you have two same stitches, the first goes the way it chooses and the second goes opposite. I also now understand the set up stitches.



tamarque said:


> Looking good. A little more tightening up and I think you've got it. New year, new skill for your knitting tool box.


Thanks so much, Tanya. That video you found is key. Think I will send it to my DD. She will love it also.



Normaedern said:


> Well done :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. The mystery of grafting is solved. 

Oh, Julie, that gansey is looking FINE. Love it.

Today we are going to a nearby city to check out Joanns. My DS gave me a $50 gift certificate there and their yarns are on sale. I spent about 2 hours on the computer checking our their yarns and seeing what I would want to purchase for what patterns.  I found they do have a Cleckheaton Superfine Merino 100% wool from Austrailia. Supposed to be very soft next to the skin. I want some of that for a cowl-It will take 2 skeins. Then I found this Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere yarn that is 15% nylon to make socks with. The skeins don't have much yardage to them, so it will be a little expensive, but it is Christmas, right?? I may not be able to buy it-this penny pinching gene pops up now and then.  But today will be fun. Cleaning two offices this morning, then we are off.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .
I have tried to keep up with posts ,viewd some lovely knitting and enjoyed reading everything .I tried a reply twice and fell asleep !
All good wishes to all for a happy ,healthy and knitting full year .
Started Two projects but had bead troubles .Sorted one and waiting for an order to get on with the mitts .
Missed all the indulgence of Christmas ! Not a bad thing as I usually over
Indulge in nuts,chocs etc .
Going to wind a skein ready for formal gardens and wonder if Uhura is within my capabilities .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma. The mystery of grafting is solved.
> 
> Oh, Julie, that gansey is looking FINE. Love it.
> 
> Today we are going to a nearby city to check out Joanns. My DS gave me a $50 gift certificate there and their yarns are on sale. I spent about 2 hours on the computer checking our their yarns and seeing what I would want to purchase for what patterns.  I found they do have a Cleckheaton Superfine Merino 100% wool from Austrailia. Supposed to be very soft next to the skin. I want some of that for a cowl-It will take 2 skeins. Then I found this Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere yarn that is 15% nylon to make socks with. The skeins don't have much yardage to them, so it will be a little expensive, but it is Christmas, right?? I may not be able to buy it-this penny pinching gene pops up now and then.  But today will be fun. Cleaning two offices this morning, then we are off.


I have seen that LB merino cashmere and it does feel very nice. If I were you, I would splurge if you really like it. Remember it is a gift and gifts should be special.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .
> I have tried to keep up with posts ,viewd some lovely knitting and enjoyed reading everything .I tried a reply twice and fell asleep !
> All good wishes to all for a happy ,healthy and knitting full year .
> Started Two projects but had bead troubles .Sorted one and waiting for an order to get on with the mitts .
> ...


Sorry you were under the weather Ann and hope you are feeling much better now. And I have no doubt your skills are up to the Uhura.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I do hope you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> What size needle are you using?


If it is me, you are asking? they are 2.75mm (US2).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma. The mystery of grafting is solved.
> 
> Oh, Julie, that gansey is looking FINE. Love it.
> 
> Today we are going to a nearby city to check out Joanns. My DS gave me a $50 gift certificate there and their yarns are on sale. I spent about 2 hours on the computer checking our their yarns and seeing what I would want to purchase for what patterns.  I found they do have a Cleckheaton Superfine Merino 100% wool from Austrailia. Supposed to be very soft next to the skin. I want some of that for a cowl-It will take 2 skeins. Then I found this Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere yarn that is 15% nylon to make socks with. The skeins don't have much yardage to them, so it will be a little expensive, but it is Christmas, right?? I may not be able to buy it-this penny pinching gene pops up now and then.  But today will be fun. Cleaning two offices this morning, then we are off.


 :thumbup: Good luck for your spending spree, Bev! and thanks again. I am being ultra careful with the shoulder, but it is looking good if I say so myself!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did it download okay for you?
> I am thinking that I might start with the first one in Snowcatcher's directory & work through it. That being said, there were some nice ones out of the others - like the one that I just mentioned. Pretty Snowflake by Julie A. Bolduc also looks really lovely on the tree.


It downloaded fine, Jane. I'm going to try for 1 or 2 a month - perhaps more during the cricket season when we watch our son play.. I 've bought some finer thread now that I'm feeling a little more competent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .
> I have tried to keep up with posts ,viewd some lovely knitting and enjoyed reading everything .I tried a reply twice and fell asleep !
> All good wishes to all for a happy ,healthy and knitting full year .
> Started Two projects but had bead troubles .Sorted one and waiting for an order to get on with the mitts .
> ...


So sorry you are still 'lurgy ridden, Ann, I am sure you have the knitting skills to tackle Uhura!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the shoulder strap as it is progressing


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .
> I have tried to keep up with posts ,viewd some lovely knitting and enjoyed reading everything .I tried a reply twice and fell asleep !
> All good wishes to all for a happy ,healthy and knitting full year .
> Started Two projects but had bead troubles .Sorted one and waiting for an order to get on with the mitts .
> ...


Glad you are feeling better, Ann. You won't know what you are capable of until you have a go and there lots of us willing to help.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Got yarn still deciding on needle size....Got pattern printed and highlighted......I am on go....on the last 10 rows of Skywalker shawl.....should finish today.....I am ready.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Norma ,Lynda,Tanya and Julie .
Posh Yarns have lace this week .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The shoulder on your Gansey is wonderful, Julie! 

Ann, you can do the Uhura.  It is just one stitch at a time and we are here for you. :thumbup: I hope you are feeling better.

Debbie, that Skywalker shawl is going to be lovely! It would be fun to see photos. 

Enjoy your shopping trip, Bev! I hope the JoAnn's you are going to has what you are looking for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The shoulder on your Gansey is wonderful, Julie!
> 
> Ann, you can do the Uhura.  It is just one stitch at a time and we are here for you. :thumbup: I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Yes, Toni. I like that "one stitch at a time!"

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! The designer for the Winter Affair Shawl requested to put my photo on the Ravelry pattern page for it. It gives me such a feel good feeling to be asked that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have one photo so far:


That star is awesome! Love this, Julie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belated Happy New Year to everyone!

I have been offline more than on trying to finish the painting of my studio. I think another week to do the painting and moving everything back in and organizing should have me set and organized (did I really say organized?).

Also, I am trying to keep up with the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf KAL - if you haven't joined us, please do, we have having fun with it - and the Catch A Falling Star MKAL. Both are free, so no excuses for not coming to have a fun time.

Wishing all the best of health, happiness, and fun, fun projects to you in the New Year!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the shoulder strap as it is progressing


You'll be done before you know it, Julie 
I was wondering before about the shoulder strap. Is that a band across the top of the shoulder? Does it join the front & back?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you keep getting better Ann. And yes, you can do the Uhura shawl. There are no unusual stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> What size needle are you using?


HI, Debbie.
Are you referring to the Uhura Shawl?
If so, the needle size would depend on the yarn weight that you are using & the fabric that you would like to have. Actually, I prepared a comment on that for the KAL - to post tomorrow.
What yarn are you using?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .


So sorry that you weren't feeling well, Ann. I hope this means that you are fine now - or getting there.


> Going to wind a skein ready for formal gardens and wonder if Uhura is within my capabilities .


Uhura is not difficult to knit - does up pretty quickly actually - but I think if you aren't used to working with shawls & lace patterns, the pattern write-up itself might cause some second guessing. I hope to clarify all of that with my posts - starting tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Got yarn still deciding on needle size....


I usually use a 3.5mm or a 3.75mm with lace weight - but am using 4mm with the heavy laceweight yarn that I am using for my Uhura.


> ....on the last 10 rows of Skywalker shawl....


I checked out the pattern - looks lovely. What colour are you doing yours in? Of course, we expect you to share pictures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Since two people have asked about this, I thought that I should post this now. I will also include it in the lead in with tomorrow's start so that anyone else who joins us will have all of the info.
====
The pattern does not specify a needle size. I would imagine that this is because everyone knits differently & will choose accordingly.
Use a needle that gives you the fabric that you prefer. In my case, for the most common lace weight yarn that I work with (880y/100g), I use a 3.5mm or a 3.75mm needle. What you use would depend on your own knitting tension & the effect that you want to create. Basically, with lace knitting, you use a much larger needle size than you would for normal knitting so that the lace will open up & reveal itself in all its glory.
Obviously, the weight of yarn that you use will affect the needle size.

For my project, I am using a size 4mm needle.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a quick look at the pattern and find it confusing as to where you even start so hopefully you will enlighten us tomorrow Jane .....says she hopefully !&#128521;
At one point it says cast on 9 but the first chart starts with 1 st . I have the dunce cap at the ready !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> The shoulder on your Gansey is wonderful, Julie!
> 
> Ann, you can do the Uhura.  It is just one stitch at a time and we are here for you. :thumbup: I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That star is awesome! Love this, Julie!


Thank you Elizabeth! I am just following the chart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You'll be done before you know it, Julie
> I was wondering before about the shoulder strap. Is that a band across the top of the shoulder? Does it join the front & back?


Thank you Jane! Yes you work on DPN's or a circular with a slip stitch beginning each row and a ssk or p2tog between the strap and the back or front- so it ends up joined.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> HI, Debbie.
> Are you referring to the Uhura Shawl?
> If so, the needle size would depend on the yarn weight that you are using & the fabric that you would like to have. Actually, I prepared a comment on that for the KAL - to post tomorrow.
> What yarn are you using?


I am going to do 2 one using Curio from Knitpicks lace weight and lace weight wool silk blend also from Knitpicks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--thought I was the only one who stayed home and went to sleep early.
> 
> And thanx for the pedometer info. Have been meaning to ask what I should look for in one of them. I think it might make me more conscious of how much more moving I should be doing.
> Of course in the summer in the garden I work much harder than step counting would indicate.


Some of them count those calories burned too... I find it just as easy to look up how many calories burned for each activity.. Spark People is a free site that will calculate them for you... you enter the time spent on the activity and according to your current weight and height it will let you know.. I do go into SP anymore but it was very useful to me while I was dropping pounds..  those tools in there lets you see your progress and its fun..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Some of them count those calories burned too... I find it just as easy to look up how many calories burned for each activity.. Spark People is a free site that will calculate them for you... you enter the time spent on the activity and according to your current weight and height it will let you know.. I do go into SP anymore but it was very useful to me while I was dropping pounds..  those tools in there lets you see your progress and its fun..


thanx again Ronie. will check out that site.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I had a quick look at the pattern and find it confusing as to where you even start so hopefully you will enlighten us tomorrow Jane .....says she hopefully !😉
> At one point it says cast on 9 but the first chart starts with 1 st . I have the dunce cap at the ready !


Never fear! This is why I made the comment earlier - I took a while studying & mulling before I started.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> I am going to do 2 one using Curio from Knitpicks lace weight and lace weight wool silk blend also from Knitpicks.


I bought some of that Curio to try out but haven't tried it yet.
I think that I would use 3.5mm with the Curio - based on my tension - I tend to knit a bit tightly.
The other is Gloss? I love it in fingering & I have some laceweight but I haven't knit with it yet. 
I knit the shawl in my avatar - Edwina by Dee O'Keefe - using 3.5mm but knit Elizabeth - another by Dee O'Keefe - using 3.75mm. That yarn would work up the same as the Gloss Lace, I would think.
One would be a little looser & lacier than the other - not much, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Thank you Norma ,Lynda,Tanya and Julie .
> Posh Yarns have lace this week .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This KAL is going to be fun. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> This KAL is going to be fun. Thank you, Jane!


I'd better get cracking on polishing my texts because if I follow the sleeping patterns of the past week, I won't be getting up until very late tomorrow. I'll have to have it all ready to go.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Ronie! It was an easy one to knit.
> 
> I'm missing my son today. It was so hard to see him go on Tuesday, but great to have the house back to ourselves. I've cleaned out the room and washed the linens, and I know what you mean about keeping their "smell" around. I didn't keep the pillow, though.


That is great news about the picture of your finished project.. It must be beautiful if the designer wants to show it off !!!

Hubby cleaned up Christmas and the Guest room while I was at work yesterday... it is nice I didn't have to do it.. but also sad in a way... We are moving the furniture in a bit... it is bitterly cold out today so it is inside chores!!  and some much needed knitting time.. something I have not done in days!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!! Belle!!!! That is great news! I look forward to seeing it when it's ready 

Great job Julie.. your Gansey is looking great!

Thanks for the Snowflake patterns Jane... They were a big hit with all my friends that we gave cookies too!  I can see making these year long


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am caught up finally... LOL I did have lunch in the middle of it all..  

I'm off to do some knitting before we tackle the rest of the weekend chores... I wish I had gone for the nice hike Bev and her hubby went on... maybe tomorrow.. we are so cold here there might as well be snow on the ground..  Take care all.. I'll see you in the next LP and I'll do my home work Tanya and post pictures ... I already have my sample swatches done.. it is just a time thing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'd better get cracking on polishing my texts because if I follow the sleeping patterns of the past week, I won't be getting up until very late tomorrow. I'll have to have it all ready to go.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Belle!!!! That is great news! I look forward to seeing it when it's ready
> 
> Great job Julie.. your Gansey is looking great!
> 
> Thanks for the Snowflake patterns Jane... They were a big hit with all my friends that we gave cookies too!  I can see making these year long


Thanks Ronie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too. We have found patterns for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles too and I have promised to make one for him. You can probably guess which one he wants given that his name is Raphael.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol. 

The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too. We have found patterns for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles too and I have promised to make one for him. You can probably guess which one he wants given that his name is Raphael.


Not an expert on Ninja Turtles, so I'm still in the dark- but great your work is loved!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


That looks really lovely, Melanie, very feminine.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you had a good time on your outing Bev. Your grafting is well done. You definitely got it. I need to watch the video again while I am actually doing my swatch. Hope you get some nice yarn on your adventure to Joannes today. Always fun to spend Xmas money. 

Jane thanks so much for the snowflake E book. It downloaded fine for me too. 

Wow Julie,you are moving right along now. That is going to be a lovely sweater. 

Ann, sorry you have been sick. Hope you feel better soon. 
I am sure you will do fine with the Uhura and everyone here is very helpful with answering questions along the way!

Jane, thanks for all the information already. I have to go check if I have anything in my stash that I can use. 

Roni, sounds like you will finally be getting some down time to relax. What shawl are you working on?

Linda, that sweater is so nice and colorful. No wonder your gs likes it. He sure is a cutie. 

Melanie I love how your cowl turned out. Did you do extra repeats to make it longer. It is such a pretty light color too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


Very nice work Melanie.. Can't see the metallic thread but can imagine it. Makes sense not to have added beads.

While you may not have been serious, your question about acrylic lace wt sent me looking and there is not that much but there is some. You can find a bit here:

http://www.lovecrochet.com/us/lace-us-yarns-and-threads

And Patons makes that ombre lace that is mainly acrylic with a bit of mohair I think.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


Love the color!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too. We have found patterns for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles too and I have promised to make one for him. You can probably guess which one he wants given that his name is Raphael.


Looks like you have some long term customers for your work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad you had a good time on your outing Bev. Your grafting is well done. You definitely got it. I need to watch the video again while I am actually doing my swatch. Hope you get some nice yarn on your adventure to Joannes today. Always fun to spend Xmas money.
> 
> Jane thanks so much for the snowflake E book. It downloaded fine for me too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn! I've got the left shoulder strap finished now! May give my eyes a bit of a rest!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The sweater recipient looks quite pleased Linda. Nicely done.

Caryn, I did the medium.

Thanks Julie, Tanya, and Williesmom.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. I have downloaded this for next Christmas!!!!!!


Me, too! Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the shoulder strap as it is progressing


Looking good, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma. The mystery of grafting is solved.
> 
> Oh, Julie, that gansey is looking FINE. Love it.
> 
> Today we are going to a nearby city to check out Joanns. My DS gave me a $50 gift certificate there and their yarns are on sale. I spent about 2 hours on the computer checking our their yarns and seeing what I would want to purchase for what patterns.  I found they do have a Cleckheaton Superfine Merino 100% wool from Austrailia. Supposed to be very soft next to the skin. I want some of that for a cowl-It will take 2 skeins. Then I found this Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere yarn that is 15% nylon to make socks with. The skeins don't have much yardage to them, so it will be a little expensive, but it is Christmas, right?? I may not be able to buy it-this penny pinching gene pops up now and then.  But today will be fun. Cleaning two offices this morning, then we are off.


Sounds like a fun day away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking good, Julie!


Thank you Pam! once I got the hang of the logic behind what I was doing it came along quite fast.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .
> I have tried to keep up with posts ,viewd some lovely knitting and enjoyed reading everything .I tried a reply twice and fell asleep !
> All good wishes to all for a happy ,healthy and knitting full year .
> Started Two projects but had bead troubles .Sorted one and waiting for an order to get on with the mitts .
> ...


Oh, Ann, I'm so sorry and am hoping you're feeling much better now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great news about the picture of your finished project.. It must be beautiful if the designer wants to show it off !!!
> 
> Hubby cleaned up Christmas and the Guest room while I was at work yesterday... it is nice I didn't have to do it.. but also sad in a way... We are moving the furniture in a bit... it is bitterly cold out today so it is inside chores!!  and some much needed knitting time.. something I have not done in days!


Thanks, Ronie. Toni's Winter Affair is also featured on the pattern page. Congratulations to Toni!

It's pretty cold up here today, too. Supposed to be that way until early in the week. I don't mind it too much, but it definitely makes for a very brisk morning walk!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too. We have found patterns for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles too and I have promised to make one for him. You can probably guess which one he wants given that his name is Raphael.


What a cute guy and the sweater looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


It looks great, Melanie. I've got both my Forest Paths cowl blocked and also my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf - just need to get photos of them both.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! I've got the left shoulder strap finished now! May give my eyes a bit of a rest!


Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, the grafting looks good. Glad you had a good outing yesterday too.

Su


eshlemania said:


> We had such a good time.
> 
> Here's a picture of my grafting 2x2 ribbing. I see from the picture, I need to work on snugging my stitches a little better, but I am pleased with the result.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The sweater recipient looks quite pleased Linda. Nicely done.


He sure does! 



MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I did the medium......


Melanie, it is beautiful!!! 

Yes, Patons Lace is mostly acrylic.

Julie, the shoulder looks great!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .
> I have tried to keep up with posts ,viewd some lovely knitting and enjoyed reading everything .I tried a reply twice and fell asleep !
> All good wishes to all for a happy ,healthy and knitting full year .
> Started Two projects but had bead troubles .Sorted one and waiting for an order to get on with the mitts .
> ...


So sorry you have been laid low. I hope you are on the mend.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too. We have found patterns for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles too and I have promised to make one for him. You can probably guess which one he wants given that his name is Raphael.


Great looking sweater, he is a cutie. My grandson doesn't like sweaters, they make him too hot.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


It turned out so pretty. Love the color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Melanie, it is beautiful!!!
> 
> Yes, Patons Lace is mostly acrylic.
> 
> Julie, the shoulder looks great!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished the Time For You Too MAL by Laura Aylor. I doubt I will ever wear it because it doesn't get that cold here. But, I immediately saw a skirt in it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. I only need to fix up a waist. The yarn is discontinued but is Tweedy Angora by Tahki. First Christmas gift done for next year. Woo Hoo! &#127794;&#127794;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


Positively edible, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not an expert on Ninja Turtles, so I'm still in the dark- but great your work is loved!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Looks like you have some long term customers for your work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

He loves the cotton socks I make him too.

Thanks, Caryn. He is cute and growing like a weed. Did the jumper top down so I can add to the length when necessary.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished the Time For You Too MAL by Laura Aylor. I doubt I will ever wear it because it doesn't get that cold here. But, I immediately saw a skirt in it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. I only need to fix up a waist. The yarn is discontinued but is Tweedy Angora by Tahki. First Christmas gift done for next year. Woo Hoo! 🌲🌲


Good creative thinking on repurposing this project. I am sure a good contrasting color and more solid type yarn will make a great waistband.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! I've got the left shoulder strap finished now! May give my eyes a bit of a rest!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely work, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Great looking sweater, he is a cutie. My grandson doesn't like sweaters, they make him too hot.


This one of mine is a bit like that but he does like one instead of a coat for riding in the car and for the playground on cool days because coats can be too bulky. He likes the texture of knitted garments too, and the blankets his Mum made for his bed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished the Time For You Too MAL by Laura Aylor. I doubt I will ever wear it because it doesn't get that cold here. But, I immediately saw a skirt in it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. I only need to fix up a waist. The yarn is discontinued but is Tweedy Angora by Tahki. First Christmas gift done for next year. Woo Hoo! 🌲🌲


What a good idea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished the Time For You Too MAL by Laura Aylor. I doubt I will ever wear it because it doesn't get that cold here. But, I immediately saw a skirt in it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. I only need to fix up a waist. The yarn is discontinued but is Tweedy Angora by Tahki. First Christmas gift done for next year. Woo Hoo! 🌲🌲


That looks great, Babalou, and it's a wonderful idea to turn it into a skirt for your granddaughter.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! I've got the left shoulder strap finished now! May give my eyes a bit of a rest!


Well done Julie! Your eyes deserve a rest  :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Toni's Winter Affair is also featured on the pattern page. Congratulations to Toni!
> 
> It's pretty cold up here today, too. Supposed to be that way until early in the week. I don't mind it too much, but it definitely makes for a very brisk morning walk!


Congratulations Toni from me too! 
Pam, good for you for going out to walk in the cold. Guess it probably makes you pick up the pace a bit


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished the Time For You Too MAL by Laura Aylor. I doubt I will ever wear it because it doesn't get that cold here. But, I immediately saw a skirt in it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. I only need to fix up a waist. The yarn is discontinued but is Tweedy Angora by Tahki. First Christmas gift done for next year. Woo Hoo! 🌲🌲


What a great idea! It really does look like it will make a very cute little skirt.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Congratulations Toni from me too!
> Pam, good for you for going out to walk in the cold. Guess it probably makes you pick up the pace a bit


It definitely does that!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Sorry made no contribution for over a week due to the wretched lurgy which certainly laid me low .


Ann, I certainly hope you will continue to feel better.



tamarque said:


> I have seen that LB merino cashmere and it does feel very nice. If I were you, I would splurge if you really like it. Remember it is a gift and gifts should be special.


They didn't have any at the store, so I am going to order on line later tonight. Do you know anything about their cotton silk blend. That sounded very interesting to me.



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Good luck for your spending spree, Bev!


I came home with 3 skeins of acrylic for $1.99 and a US 5 set of DPNs. The yarn will be for some baby sweaters I need to make. I paid cash, so I still have my gift card to spend. They did not have the yarns I really wanted at the store, so I will order on line. 

Thanks, Toni, I did have fun. Now after I am home, I get to order what I really wanted.

Your GS looks totally pleased with his sweater, Linda. That is a nice one too. Looks great!

Melanie, I love your Forest Paths. Looks great! I want to get one more picture of mine, then I will post it. 



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! I've got the left shoulder strap finished now! May give my eyes a bit of a rest!


Looking good. Well deserved rest. 



Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day away.


Had a great time. Took some time to check out a Natural Grocery which started as a co-op and turned retail. All organic-fruit, vegies, baking mixes, yogurts, drinks, nuts. Man, it was great!!! Next time we go to the city, we will be stopping there again. I bought some vital wheat gluten and now have a low carb bread rising in my bread machine.  Toast for breakfast tomorrow. 

Congrats, Toni, on your Winter Affair being featured also. Good for you!



britgirl said:


> Bev, the grafting looks good. Glad you had a good outing yesterday too.


Thanks, Sue. It was sunny today for the first time in 4-5 days and we did not have time to hike. Hoping to tomorrow. 

Babalou, that looks perfect for a skirt. So glad you found a way to use all your work. 

Now off to order my yarn.  Woohoo!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Good creative thinking on repurposing this project. I am sure a good contrasting color and more solid type yarn will make a great waistband.


Good idea, thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> What a great idea! It really does look like it will make a very cute little skirt.


Thanks Sisu, Miss Pam and Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Finished the Time For You Too MAL by Laura Aylor. I doubt I will ever wear it because it doesn't get that cold here. But, I immediately saw a skirt in it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. I only need to fix up a waist. The yarn is discontinued but is Tweedy Angora by Tahki. First Christmas gift done for next year. Woo Hoo! 🌲🌲


Way to go, Babalou!!! That is a great idea.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Williesmom, these are really nice, thanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Babalou!!! That is a great idea.


😆 Thanks!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou, it will make a great skirt. Good thinking.

Bev, sounds like you had a great day 

I am almost a third of the way done with the border for Bonnie's Wish. Only 320 rows and then the kitchener section  I am trying to be good and not cast on either Uhura or the Urquhart MKAL. The next LilyGo MKAL does not start until the 7th so I have a few days before that one, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Babalou, it will make a great skirt. Good thinking.
> 
> Bev, sounds like you had a great day
> 
> I am almost a third of the way done with the border for Bonnie's Wish. Only 320 rows and then the kitchener section  I am trying to be good and not cast on either Uhura or the Urquhart MKAL. The next LilyGo MKAL does not start until the 7th so I have a few days before that one, lol.


Way to go, Melanie!!!

Happy Shopping, Bev! Enjoy your bread.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont know if anyone is interested in doing the 2015 or 2014 version of the DogYarns monthly clue scarf. One of the moderators is running a mini-KAL on the side - I am going to do the 2014 one.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3347892/1-25

If you dont have the pattern, Elizabeth is offering a 25% discount with the coupon code DOUBLEFUN until January 31.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-year-of-beaded---or-not---lace-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2014-year-of-lace


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Babalou, it will make a great skirt. Good thinking.
> 
> Bev, sounds like you had a great day
> 
> I am almost a third of the way done with the border for Bonnie's Wish. Only 320 rows and then the kitchener section  I am trying to be good and not cast on either Uhura or the Urquhart MKAL. The next LilyGo MKAL does not start until the 7th so I have a few days before that one, lol.


Way to go, Melanie! I've cast on Urquhart MKAL today. I'm doing the medium triangle and am just beginning row 3.  Should be working on my Dancing Bees, but ....


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Melanie!!!
> 
> Happy Shopping, Bev! Enjoy your bread.


It's yummy. Oatmeal Molasses bread. Yum!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I dont know if anyone is interested in doing the 2015 or 2014 version of the DogYarns monthly clue scarf. One of the moderators is running a mini-KAL on the side - I am going to do the 2014 one.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3347892/1-25
> 
> If you dont have the pattern, Elizabeth is offering a 25% discount with the coupon code DOUBLEFUN until January 31.
> ...


Thanks, Jane! I signed up for 2014.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, I am doing the medium triangle too, about to start row 11. As I am still iffy about the yarn for DB border, I decided to play it safe and do the medium triangle rather than the large. Like you, I have put DB aside, but hope maybe somehow to find a way to do a little. I just finished Catch a Falling star clue 1.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Way to go, Melanie! I've cast on Urquhart MKAL today. I'm doing the medium triangle and am just beginning row 3.  Should be working on my Dancing Bees, but ....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, you just made my day. I really thought LilyGo's started 3rd January, so I now have a couple of extra days to work on something else.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Babalou, it will make a great skirt. Good thinking.
> 
> Bev, sounds like you had a great day
> 
> I am almost a third of the way done with the border for Bonnie's Wish. Only 320 rows and then the kitchener section  I am trying to be good and not cast on either Uhura or the Urquhart MKAL. The next LilyGo MKAL does not start until the 7th so I have a few days before that one, lol.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy New Year all.

Jan: Thanks, I signed up for the 2014 also.

Julie: Your Gansey is really looking good and the color is very pretty.

Melanie: Your Forest Path is very nice. I'm going to try to make it. But with all the KALs you all talk about, I'm going to be knitting my fingers to the bone!

Babalou: Great idea about making the cowl into a skirt. My question would be - will it still fit her a year from now. I know how quickly kids grow.

Eshlemania: I didn't think they'd have those good yarns at Joanne's. I know they don't at ours. It's really great to be able to shop on-line now, isn't it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like I don't have anything else to do, I have signed up for the 2014 version, since I already have the pattern, and this will make a Christmas gift.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I dont know if anyone is interested in doing the 2015 or 2014 version of the DogYarns monthly clue scarf. One of the moderators is running a mini-KAL on the side - I am going to do the 2014 one.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3347892/1-25
> 
> If you dont have the pattern, Elizabeth is offering a 25% discount with the coupon code DOUBLEFUN until January 31.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, I am doing the medium triangle too, about to start row 11. As I am still iffy about the yarn for DB border, I decided to play it safe and do the medium triangle rather than the large. Like you, I have put DB aside, but hope maybe somehow to find a way to do a little. I just finished Catch a Falling star clue 1.
> 
> Sue


You're making good progress, Sue. I'm planning to work on my DB between clues for these various MKALs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Melanie, you just made my day. I really thought LilyGo's started 3rd January, so I now have a couple of extra days to work on something else.
> 
> Sue


Me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely work, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE UNTIL MIDNIGHT JANUARY 8th
In a Twinkling by Celeste Young
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-a-twinkling

These 4 MollyGirl Yarn patterns - Free - unspecified limited time
Boomerang Cowl by MollyGirl Yarn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boomerang-cowl-2

Boomerang Tam by MollyGirl Yarn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boomerang-tam

Boomerang Scarf by MollyGirl Yarn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boomerang-scarf-2

River Deep, Mountain High Tam by MollyGirl Yarn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/river-deep-mountain-high-tam

Emporté par le vent by Laurence Mériat
http://froufrouetcapu.canalblog.com/archives/2010/11/04/19511240.html

Simple but Not Boring Shawl by Katri Parovuori
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-but-not-boring-shawl

Sencillo Shawlette by britt schmiesing
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sencillo-shawlette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well done Julie! Your eyes deserve a rest  :thumbup:


Been to church as well, but about to go for a snooze, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

When people quote many quotes Quote Reply is hopeless.
but thanks for your kind words Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Happy New Year all.
> 
> Jan: Thanks, I signed up for the 2014 also.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dodie! I am enjoying the colour too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou: Great idea about making the cowl into a skirt. My question would be - will it still fit her a year from now. I know how quickly kids grow
> 
> I'm going to measure it against her size dress to see good point! She may get it this winter.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane: Thanks for the new patterns! You are so busy finding free patterns, I don't see how you get any knitting done! You just seem like you're busy all the time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Last night I did manage to complete the January clue for Elizabeth's 2016 Beaded Lace Scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Last night I did manage to complete the January clue for Elizabeth's 2016 Beaded Lace Scarf.


That is looking great, Pam!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Last night I did manage to complete the January clue for Elizabeth's 2016 Beaded Lace Scarf.


Beautifully done, Pam!

I started mine, but want to redo it with smaller needles, I think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too. We have found patterns for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles too and I have promised to make one for him. You can probably guess which one he wants given that his name is Raphael.


He looks so smart and a winning smile :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


Looking lovely and a wonderful colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, your gansey is looking good. Is it getting heavy now?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Finished the Time For You Too MAL by Laura Aylor. I doubt I will ever wear it because it doesn't get that cold here. But, I immediately saw a skirt in it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. I only need to fix up a waist. The yarn is discontinued but is Tweedy Angora by Tahki. First Christmas gift done for next year. Woo Hoo! 🌲🌲


I can see the skirt in there too. You are organized! Great work :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that is looking good. I am hoping to cast on Elizabeths pattern today or tomorrow.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks for all the good wishes .
Some super grandson jumpers and handsome chaps Linda .
Thank you for that view Pam .I finished mine but thought it looked wrong and seeing yours has shown me that I somehow missed the garter sts at the start . Will do it again .
Your gansey is looking brill. Julie .Are you planning the next project yet ?
Lovely work Melanie .Pretty colour .
Ronie and Pam .Trust your family troubles will soon pass .
Hope you managed to order the yarn Bev .
Converting a cowl to a skirt is a good idea Babalou.
Good wishes to all .Must do the kitchen floor ......not a happy thought ...then re do my Dogyarns scarf before Jane appears with Uhura .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, your gansey is looking good. Is it getting heavy now?


Thanks Norma
I reckon it is around 800g -you definitely know it is on your lap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many thanks for all the good wishes .
> Some super grandson jumpers and handsome chaps Linda .
> Thank you for that view Pam .I finished mine but thought it looked wrong and seeing yours has shown me that I somehow missed the garter sts at the start . Will do it again .
> Your gansey is looking brill. Julie .Are you planning the next project yet ?
> ...


Thank you, Ann, I do have about three other smaller WIP's near the computer- for when it is just too hot, I am so glad to have the printer (courtesy of the Seniors Club) I need to get a couple of patterns laminated for the repetitive use needed. I find it tiring when the pattern is on the screen, although it is better than nothing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I didn't think they'd have those good yarns at Joanne's. I know they don't at ours. It's really great to be able to shop on-line now, isn't it.


I really didn't think they did either, Dodie. I had asked for a gift certificate at our LYS, which has an amazing selection of yarn-good inexpensive yarn to Blue Sky Alpaca. So I was somewhat disappointed with a Joann's gift card. But I thought I could find a few yarns, stock up on buttons and beads etc. But when I checked out the yarns on line, I found those three really good ones. When I ordered last night, I had patterns for all I ordered. Looking forward to getting my stuff.  And they were all on sale. I got the Australian Merino for $12 as skein. 




Lurker 2 said:


> When people quote many quotes Quote Reply is hopeless.
> but thanks for your kind words Bev.


 :thumbup:

Lovely start on the Beaded Scarf, Pam. 

I did order my yarn, Ann. Can't wait to get it.  I do hope your kitchen floor is behind you. Those kinds of jobs are always happiest when done. 



Lurker 2 said:


> I find it tiring when the pattern is on the screen, although it is better than nothing.


I hate to be confined to the computer for other than LP, emails and FB, researching etc. To sit in front of the computer to knit would drive me nuts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I hate to be confined to the computer for other than LP, emails and FB, researching etc. To sit in front of the computer to knit would drive me nuts.


I do sit by the computer most of the time I am knitting- especially with a large project - like the Gansey, especially now I have a comfy computer chair. I am handy to the telephone, too, but not for reading charts, patterns etc..

Sorry the gift certificate did not work out as you had hoped, are you able to use it online?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start Pam.

I'll be joining you with the floor cleaning today Ann.

Dancing Bees is hibernating again but it is in the project tote. I did work a bit on the Scoreboard cowl as I am several games behind. Currently working on one of the games that was a dismal loss but we are in the playoffs so the season record looks good.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--320 rows for the Bonnie's Wish border? I now understand the Wish part--that is it over soon!

Bev--not familiar with LB cotton silk yarn. I have liked their LB brand yarns I have tried. Was disappointed when they took on the Vanna White line as I find that unpleasant but their 100% cotton and Cottonease was always great to work with. Also found their sock yarns good and they seem to be holding up to my hard wearing. I have some of their Fisherman yarn which has been looking good but not used yet. I have handled their cash-silk and some of their others and liked them, too.

I must say that I do knit off the computer often with lace charts

Now to check out Jane's new patterns sent today


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too. We have found patterns for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles too and I have promised to make one for him. You can probably guess which one he wants given that his name is Raphael.


So cute, Linda! (The GS and the sweater.  ) Please take a pic of the TMNT sweater. I love those little guys!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl and have When the Leaves Fall wet blocking on the mats right now. The time involved wet blocking (waiting for it to dry) makes me wonder if there is lace weight acrylic yarn out there. Just pin and steam and in a few minutes it is cool and dry. And indestructible too, lol.
> 
> The cowl yarn has a sparkly metallic thread running through it so I did not opt to use beads. I used (I think) around 425 yards on US 4 needles and did an extra repeat of chart B.


Love, love, love this color! Your cowl turned out beautifully!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Last night I did manage to complete the January clue for Elizabeth's 2016 Beaded Lace Scarf.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Jane, Toni, Norma, Bev, Melanie, and Elizabeth for your comments on my 2016 Beaded Lace start.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

When does Uhura start please ? Is there a different link to follow ?
Had visitors and looking forward to a bit of peace and quiet ....one can hope !


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Last night I did manage to complete the January clue for Elizabeth's 2016 Beaded Lace Scarf.


Ooh pretty start. I am waiting to get new beads I ordered before I can start. I am working on the catch a falling star mitts, hopefully will finish clue one soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, glad you were able to get the yarns you wanted on line. Sounds like you got a good bargain as well!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

I have tried knitting from the computer and found it too tiring for my eyes also. Printed charts and my magnetic board work the best for me. It is much easier to keep track of where I am this way. &#128522;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ooh pretty start. I am waiting to get new beads I ordered before I can start. I am working on the catch a falling star mitts, hopefully will finish clue one soon.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that looks great!! it reminds me of the yarn I used for last years Advent scarf. It was peach with some a shinny thread that showed up as sparkles when it was knitted up... I love this color too. and I love how nice your wraps around your neck  very pretty... I know they have acrylic fingerweight yarn.. but I am not sure about the laceweight... it looks like Tanya found a site that has some.. I agree.. I love my acrylic shawls/scarfs they really are wash and wear... I just lay them out or hang them out on the line to dry... I don't know if the heat from the dryer would reverse my blocking or not.. but the weight of the wet item on the line and the fact that I steamed it works great! no pins or blocking wires 

Linda that is a very nice sweater and what a cutie.. I can remember the boys at that age.. always playing 'super hero's'  so much fun and so much energy! It looks like he has half the 'Turtles' outfit already


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, glad you were able to get the yarns you wanted on line. Sounds like you got a good bargain as well!


:thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Babalou! it does look like a skirt  and I am sure that you GD will love it... and kuddos for getting a good early start on next years Christmas


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I can see the skirt in there too. You are organized! Great work :thumbup:


Thanks! Let's just say I try to be organized. 😉


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> When does Uhura start please ? Is there a different link to follow ?
> Had visitors and looking forward to a bit of peace and quiet ....one can hope !


You are just fine hanging out here for now, Ann. Jane will let us know when she gets the new link started. 😊


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies!!!


Congrats Toni!!! what a great honor... I knew we had some talented knitters here ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Just in time. I have just finished the Advent Scarf and grafted it together. This a close up. I shall block it and post a full picture :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just in time. I have just finished the Advent Scarf and grafted it together. This a close up. I shall block it and post a full picture :thumbup:


Pretty!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I have tried knitting from the computer and found it too tiring for my eyes also. Printed charts and my magnetic board work the best for me. It is much easier to keep track of where I am this way. 😊


That is how it works for me too... I also really need that 'over my shoulder' light and in the office the light is set for my keyboard.. I do a few practice things like the you tube videos.. but not for any length of time..

Tanya that is just what I was thinking... 320 rows is a lot!!! It would take me months to do ..


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I made it through the holidays...my beloved Arkansas Razorbacks won the Liberty Bowl (still have a little sore throat from "calling the hogs"...long story, if you aren't from Arkansas, you probably wouldn't ever understand how we call the hogs)...

Anyway, didn't watch the entire game of Oregan and TCU, but was very shocked at the outcome...sorry about their loss Roni...aren't you from Oregan....what a shocking game...triple overtime!!!

On a different note...I finished my Grandaughter's sweater (had to make the sleeves longer) and a pair of socks I had been working on for a while. I now have a doll dress to finish plus a Poppet to put hair on...this will be her 2nd hairdo...then I have a Baby Dumpling to finish. 

I am also working on a cable sweater (top down) for myself. I also finished a hat and must make some mittens before I go to Seattle in February to visit my daughter and her family...so I am keeping busy.

Take care all....your projects are so wonderful to see and I enjoy each bit of time I get to spend on the Lace Party....

BTW...have picked out some great Estonian patterns...for a new pattern I am designing...may take a while.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Pretty!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So cute, Linda! (The GS and the sweater.  ) Please take a pic of the TMNT sweater. I love those little guys!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just in time. I have just finished the Advent Scarf and grafted it together. This a close up. I shall block it and post a full picture :thumbup:


Yay for finishing and great job with the grafting :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda that is a very nice sweater and what a cutie.. I can remember the boys at that age.. always playing 'super hero's'  so much fun and so much energy! It looks like he has half the 'Turtles' outfit already


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job Norma!!! I can't tell where you did your grafting  Love the teal blue too!! 

I got quite a bit of knitting done yesterday I have 10 more rows before the lace border than I will be done.. at least I won't still be increasing I don't think.. We have been watching the 'Twilight Zone' Marathon on the Sci-Fi channel.. only I think they changed the way the channel is spelled now.. I really don't know why they have to change these things...LOL anyway we recorded several hours of them.. and have no idea how long it lasts.. but we are having a great time with it.. Hubby said he had it on the whole time he was taking down the Christmas decorations.. 

On New Years day we went to our Neighbors for dinner... he made a very interesting but good seafood meal.. I had never eaten scallops on purpose because I didn't like the ones that I accidentally eaten.. but his were so good.. I'll not shy away from them again! he said he makes great mussels too.. I have only tried those once and it was at a buffet.. It was fun.. but I didn't get home until after dark and it was a late night.. so my hubby said we would bring Dessert for the next night and watch the sunset! so we did and we saw his view of the ocean.. spectacular.. I would be watching out at the view most of my spare time.. oh man could I ever sit and knit to that... unfortunately the clouds came in and the sunset was lost.. but we had a good time.. I came home and went to bed.. I have slept for 10 a night for the last 2 nights.. I hope this isn't a pattern.. I really would rather be awake..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like you got a great start on your next projects Bev!! it is fun thinking about new yarn and fresh patterns..  

Pam that is a great start to Elizabeths scarf.. I thought she was doing a mits one too... I'm going to go into Ravelry now and see...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--good job on that grafting.

I will be putting out another grafting exercise today dealing with Lace. It will be our last grafting exercise and should answer some of the questions people may have had.

Toni--congrats on getting your shawl featured. This is such an exceptional group of knitters.

I like working off the computer because the page can be enlarged. The chart can be moved up/down the page and use the edge of the screen as the underline. But we each have our own comfort zones.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like you have been busy DFL... I can't wait to see the pictures... 
It should be very cold in Seattle in February! No doubt even if they are feeling a heat wave (not likely ) but for you it would be cold anyway.. I am sure Washington is beautiful in the winter 

I just made my copy of my first clue for the mits 'Catch a Falling Star' by Elizabeth.. I am going to start those today.. I saved the notice in my pictures... I don't know what changed but it has been happening a lot lately.. I use to just click 'Save too' and the documents would automatically save to my documents file.. but now I have to pay close attention to where it is going..  I'll adjust LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It sounds like you have been busy DFL... I can't wait to see the pictures...


And the design!!! 



Ronie said:


> It should be very cold in Seattle in February! No doubt even if they are feeling a heat wave (not likely ) but for you it would be cold anyway.. I am sure Washington is beautiful in the winter
> 
> I just made my copy of my first clue for the mits 'Catch a Falling Star' by Elizabeth.. I am going to start those today.. I saved the notice in my pictures... I don't know what changed but it has been happening a lot lately.. I use to just click 'Save too' and the documents would automatically save to my documents file.. but now I have to pay close attention to where it is going..  I'll adjust LOL


I find that I really have to pay attention to where I am saving my patterns and how they are being saved also.

It sounds like you had a gorgeous view and fun evening, Ronie. 

We/my whole family played games and laughed until we cried and our stomachs hurt last night. It was so fun. What a precious time together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Yay for finishing and great job with the grafting :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I did get to spend my gift card on line last night. That plus a bit I had to add to it to get what I wanted. 



tamarque said:


> Bev--not familiar with LB cotton silk yarn.


And you shouldn't be. It really is Deborah Norville Cotton Soft Silk. I checked out the yarn on Ravelry, and it sheds.  But I was glad to know that, I didn't spend on that.



sisu said:


> Bev, glad you were able to get the yarns you wanted on line. Sounds like you got a good bargain as well!


Thanks, Caryn. I was also. 

Norma, your Advent Scarf is looking good. Great grafting. Can't wait to see more pictures. 



dragonflylace said:


> BTW...have picked out some great Estonian patterns...for a new pattern I am designing...may take a while.


Sounds as if you are quite busy, DFL. Take your time. No pressure from us. I am sure we will be delighted with your pattern. 

Ronie, sounds as if you had a spectacular Sat.  And thanks, Ronie. I think that all of us a knitters get "Happy, Happy" with new patterns and yarn. Can't wait to get it.

Here are some pictures of my Forest Paths. I am very happy with the way it turned out.  Thanks, Toni.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Ronie. We took our decorations down today, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you. Tanya. I found the videos helpful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. Your cowl is stunning and the pins set it off beautifully :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my January clue for 2016 Lace scarf. I am not sure if Inwill bead throughout, just the edgings or maybe alternating months.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I did get to spend my gift card on line last night. That plus a bit I had to add to it to get what I wanted.
> 
> Sounds as if you are quite busy, DFL. Take your time. No pressure from us. I am sure we will be delighted with your pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Bev, your Forest Path is beautiful and looks so lovely on your. The shawl pin is a wonderful bonus!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my January clue for 2016 Lace scarf. I am not sure if Inwill bead throughout, just the edgings or maybe alternating months.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Bev, your Forest Path is beautiful and looks so lovely on your. The shawl pin is a wonderful bonus!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Ronie. We took our decorations down today, too.


Looks good, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It sounds like you got a great start on your next projects Bev!! it is fun thinking about new yarn and fresh patterns..
> 
> Pam that is a great start to Elizabeths scarf.. I thought she was doing a mits one too... I'm going to go into Ravelry now and see...


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I did get to spend my gift card on line last night. That plus a bit I had to add to it to get what I wanted.
> 
> Sounds as if you are quite busy, DFL. Take your time. No pressure from us. I am sure we will be delighted with your pattern.
> 
> ...


It is so pretty and delicate with your colors! Thank you!!!  (what dishes?  )


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev. Your cowl is stunning and the pins set it off beautifully :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. 

Sue you have a lovely start to your beaded scarf. Looks great.

Thanks, Babalou. I saw a designer in Ravelry who used shawl pins with cowls. I think it helps to show off the pattern.



dogyarns said:


> Bev, your Forest Path is beautiful and looks so lovely on your. The shawl pin is a wonderful bonus!


THanks, Elizabeth.  And Pam. 



TLL said:


> It is so pretty and delicate with your colors! Thank you!!!  (what dishes?  )


Thanks, Toni. :thumbup: :thumbup: for not seeing the dishes.

Sue, what an amazing shawl pin! Looks wonderful on your shawl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--good to know about cash-silk Deborah Norville yarn. I think LB has a cash-merino by Martha Stewart which is sold at big box stores as I recall. But don't know how it works up and have not taken the time to research it. I am not a fan of Stewart.

The scarf pin is wonderful on your cowl.

DFL--sounds like lots of interesting things on your needles. Will happily await your new design.

Ran out of the main color yarn for my sock monkey and am trying to refigure colors for the tail and ears.

Glad people are having a great New Year weekend. I am trying to get it together to venture out the door into the cold but if I don't the house temp will equal the outdoors!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You can do it, Tanya! It will only be for a short time. :thumbup:

Sue, that is a very beautiful shawl pin!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You can do it, Tanya! It will only be for a short time. :thumbup:
> 
> Sue, that is a very beautiful shawl pin!


I will. It is only a sock monkey and for a baby so not that concerned, just frustrated.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


Just backtracked and caught your Cuerda Seca with its gorgeous shawl pin. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, my - way behind today - just crawled out of bed - that happens when you don't turn in until after 5am.

I was working on my text for Uhura. I think this pattern requires a bit more guidance than usual because things are presented differently. I took some time mulling things over before I could start so, hopefully, I can help everyone to get moving more easily.

Not sure that I will be able to catch up on the 10 pages or so here - but will try later.

First a few files to share & then off to post the new Party.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Tuesday, January 5, 2016 at 12:00pm EST; Code = WEDDING
A Downton Wedding Shawl by Winterberry Studio
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-downton-wedding-shawl
(PRETTY!)

Frida Throw by Yuli Nilssen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frida-throw
(Lovely bight colours)

SmallFansShawl by Olga Nikolaeva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smallfansshawl

Sarah's Circle by Jean Risley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sarahs-circle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay for finishing and great job with the grafting :thumbup:


I think I figured out the graft- but I am not sure, good work, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I did get to spend my gift card on line last night. That plus a bit I had to add to it to get what I wanted.
> 
> Sounds as if you are quite busy, DFL. Take your time. No pressure from us. I am sure we will be delighted with your pattern.
> 
> ...


It does look good, Bev!


> Eshlemania
> Julie, I did get to spend my gift card on line last night. That plus a bit I had to add to it to get what I wanted.


I am glad you got to use the gift card!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my January clue for 2016 Lace scarf. I am not sure if Inwill bead throughout, just the edgings or maybe alternating months.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


Love it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


Lucky you, it is gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - the Uhura Party is now set up.
I will be adding to it as we move along. For now, I have info on getting started & working on the first chart. I will add details regarding subsequent charts later.
There is a section that clarifies errata & issues that have come up - or might come up. 
Since these party pages will be around after we move on, I would like to make the info as helpful as possible to anyone who discovers it in the future, so if you encounter something that could be more clearly explained, please let me know.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381408-1.html#8469492


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


What a work of art! You will so love wearing this with your beautiful lace shawls!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for helping us all with our grafting skills, Tanya.
I have collected all of the info & links for future reference.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--320 rows for the Bonnie's Wish border? I now understand the Wish part--that is it over soon!


Originally 616 rows but I am doing a slightly modified version so have only 516 rows of which I have 320 left to go


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Elder gs was very pleased with his sweater too....


Looks really nice on hm, Linda. Must feel so good to have your lovely, lovingly made work appreciated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally steam blocked the Forest Paths cowl ...


That is beautiful, Melanie! Marvellous job.
I alway marvel at how different yarns make the pattern look different!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, thanks for all the information already. I have to go check if I have anything in my stash that I can use....


The FOs were done in a variety of yarn weights - so pretty much anything goes - it will just affect the size of the final piece.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on finishing your Advent scarf Norma. Lovely teal color.

Ronie, I love scallops and mussels, you can pass yours over to me 

Beautiful pin Sue. What a wonderful present. And nice start to your beaded scarf.

I cast on for Urquhart (MKAL) and beaded the cast on. I am adding beads to chart 1 (border) and am hopeful my idea will work out. I am doing the medium triangle with Knit Picks Gloss lace in Lilac. The beads are cobalt AB 8/0 seed beads. The design has a beaded option in lieu of the cable band but not anywhere else so this is an experiment for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I've got the left shoulder strap finished now! May give my eyes a bit of a rest!


You must be really looking forward to the next stage, Julie - great progress!
I can imagine that your eyes - & your brain - need a rest since this requires such attention to the detail in the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Finished the Time For You Too ...


Looks really pretty, Babalou 
:thumbup: 
The colourway looks lovely, too.
I hope the plan for the skirt work out - pretty clever of you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my January clue for 2016 Lace scarf. I am not sure if Inwill bead throughout, just the edgings or maybe alternating months.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful. I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I've cast on Urquhart MKAL today. .....


Every day puts me farther behind!
I am hoping to do the medium 3/4 version of Urquhart, but as soon as Uhura is BO, I have to concentrate solely on Michael's scarf so he can take it with him.
I am so eager to CO all of the new projects! <SOB>


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


Both look so beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, thank you for an informative fortnight. I have all info saved :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You must be really looking forward to the next stage, Julie - great progress!
> I can imagine that your eyes - & your brain - need a rest since this requires such attention to the detail in the pattern.


There will be a new photo soon- which will show the body and the shoulders, I can't progress with the neck because I have managed to misplace my DPN's roll- it just does not want to be found- so my Christmas voucher may well have to go on needles. About 12 rows and the right shoulder strap will be complete- then I can think of looking at lace charts again!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so glad that the grafting notes & videos were useful to people. Remember that there is be one more lesson that I am trying to finish up--hopefully today.

The grafting samples people have shared look very good and that makes me very happy to have been able to be part of this shared learning.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Where is the pattern or clues for Elizabeth's 2016 Beaded Lace scarf? I'd like to get involved also.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am doing the medium triangle with Knit Picks Gloss lace in Lilac.


This yarn will make a beautiful design!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my Forest Paths. I am very happy with the way it turned out.  Thanks, Toni.


It is lovely, Bev and I like the way you are wearing it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my January clue for 2016 Lace scarf. I am not sure if Inwill bead throughout, just the edgings or maybe alternating months.
> 
> Sue


Looking good ,Sue.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Where is the pattern or clues for Elizabeth's 2016 Beaded Lace scarf? I'd like to get involved also.


Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25#1


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for an informative two weeks, Tanya! I am 'unwatching' this LP so I am not confused (happens easily these days).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


A lovely pin, Sue and very unusual.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks really nice on hm, Linda. Must feel so good to have your lovely, lovingly made work appreciated.


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on finishing your Advent scarf Norma. Lovely teal color.
> 
> Ronie, I love scallops and mussels, you can pass yours over to me
> 
> ...


Great colour, Melanie. I have signed up too but I'm nowhere near ready to start. Will get organised when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am so glad that the grafting notes & videos were useful to people. Remember that there is be one more lesson that I am trying to finish up--hopefully today.
> 
> The grafting samples people have shared look very good and that makes me very happy to have been able to be part of this shared learning.


I behind on this, Tanya - still need to do the rib but I have everything ready and info saved. I'll need a couple of quiet recovery days when I get home and will do it then.

It rained really hard this morning so we took the boys to soft play to run off energy. That is fine but Mummy and I had to bounce and climb and squeeze through tunnels too - lots of times, so it ran off my energy too. I'm so grateful to all the years of yoga that I can still do it all but I need to work on my stamina. After half an hour's rest they are ready to go again while I need a nap. :?

ETA: Thanks for the party, Tanya and the really useful info.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for helping us all with our grafting skills, Tanya.
> I have collected all of the info & links for future reference.


Yes, Tanya, thank you so much for all this great, valuable information on grafting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on finishing your Advent scarf Norma. Lovely teal color.
> 
> Ronie, I love scallops and mussels, you can pass yours over to me
> 
> ...


Beautiful yarn, Melanie. I decided not to add beads to my border for Urquhart and hopefully I won't be sorry that I didn't.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy New Year! Just catching up. Have been playing with my yarn making hats for my grand daughter. Not going to start any new big projects until I get the two from last year finished. However, I am looking forward to following along on your new shawl knit along and the scarf knit along.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am way behind on myself this weekend so will do the last grafting lession on the new LP so people will not miss it. Does that make sense?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am way behind on myself this weekend so will do the last grafting lession on the new LP so people will not miss it. Does that make sense?


No, we are no where near being split, It would be far more sensible to have the information in one place, in my opinion.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--good to know about cash-silk Deborah Norville yarn. I think LB has a cash-merino by Martha Stewart which is sold at big box stores as I recall. But don't know how it works up and have not taken the time to research it. I am not a fan of Stewart.
> The scarf pin is wonderful on your cowl.


Tanya, it is the Cotton Soft Silk that sheds, not cash-silk. And thanks, I get to pin the pattern open with the scarf pin. Makes the pattern show. 



Julie said:


> It does look good, Bev!


Thanks, Julie. 



MissMelba said:


> I cast on for Urquhart (MKAL) and beaded the cast on.


Ooo, that looks interesting, Melanie. Love your yarn. 

Oh, no, Julie, I hope that you can find your needles.



linda09 said:


> It is lovely, Bev and I like the way you are wearing it.


Thanks, Linda. 

Happy New Year, MrsMurdog. 

Thanks, Tanya, for the last two weeks. You filled in some knowledge for me that I knew was there, but had not gotten around to tracking it down.  I will keep watch here for the lace grafting.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry not to have joined Tanya .thank you for being there .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I can knit from a pattern on the computer if it is not too complicated. But I find it much more relaxing to do it from a printed pattern that I can write on. 

Sounds like you are finishing a lot of projects DFL. Looking coward to pictures if you get a chance. Have fun with your new designing too!

Glad to hear you had a nice time in a beautiful place with your friends Ronie. 

Love your forest paths cowl ,Bev. And thank you for modeling it. I love to see the different ways people wear these. What a nice touch to use a shawl pin. 

Sue, your ,Jan. clue looks super. Maybe I will think about using less beads this year too. 
I love the shawl pin your daughter made for you. How talented she is and what a perfect gift. 

Melanie, that is the exact yarn I am using for the 2016 monthly scarf. I love that color! Good start on your new mkal. 

Thanks Tanya for all the grafting info. It worked out perfect for me. I will be saving this all and it would be good to have it all in the same lp if you can. I will definitely get to practicing it the rib and lace soon. 

Julie, hope you locate those dpns. How frustrating, especially when you want to use them right away!

On to the next lp.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue: That is a beautiful shawl pin. I have several but none as nice as that. Does she take orders?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue: That is a beautiful shawl pin. I have several but none as nice as that. Does she take orders?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I can knit from a pattern on the computer if it is not too complicated. But I find it much more relaxing to do it from a printed pattern that I can write on.
> 
> Sounds like you are finishing a lot of projects DFL. Looking coward to pictures if you get a chance. Have fun with your new designing too!
> 
> ...


Caryn, it is quite nice having an excuse not to do anything, to be honest- lunch was very simple- but I am starting a pasta sauce for later- cooking down the tomatoes to a passata.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay will put any new grafting information here. Finding a video on lace grafting is proving to be like looking for a needle in a haystack. But I will give it a bit more time and then go with what written info I have.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Love your forest paths cowl ,Bev. And thank you for modeling it. I love to see the different ways people wear these. What a nice touch to use a shawl pin.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay will put any new grafting information here. Finding a video on lace grafting is proving to be like looking for a needle in a haystack. But I will give it a bit more time and then go with what written info I have.


Sounds great!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25#1


Thanks, Elizabeth, I found it and have it and a couple of others.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn.

My daughter did not make it herself. She had it made for me.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, your ,Jan. clue looks super. Maybe I will think about using less beads this year too.
> I love the shawl pin your daughter made for you. How talented she is and what a perfect gift.
> 
> On to the next lp.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, thanks for hosting this LP. I will be saving the info.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie. My daughter did not make it she just had it made for me. I think I can probably get the addy for the woman who made it, if you would like and PM it to you.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Sue: That is a beautiful shawl pin. I have several but none as nice as that. Does she take orders?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay will put any new grafting information here. Finding a video on lace grafting is proving to be like looking for a needle in a haystack. But I will give it a bit more time and then go with what written info I have.


Thank you, Tanya! I have greatly appreciated all of this information and your efforts to put it together for us!!! 

I have not found very much information about lace grafting at all. I look forward to learning what you can discover. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ... You just seem like you're busy all the time.


Yup - that's me. ;-)
Not always busy at what I should be doing, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I need to get a couple of patterns laminated for the repetitive use needed. ..


Have you tried those plastic sleeves into which you can insert a sheet? They have a margin with holes in it for placing it in a binder.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Just in time. I have just finished the Advent Scarf and grafted it together. ...


Looks like you have mastered the grafting, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...BTW...have picked out some great Estonian patterns...for a new pattern I am designing...may take a while.


You've been pretty busy so we can understand having to wait a while. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here are some pictures of my Forest Paths. I am very happy with the way it turned out.


It did turn out very well & complements your purple top quite nicely ... & set off so smartly with that pin!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my January clue for 2016 Lace scarf. ...


Great start, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the shawl pin my daughter had made for me, shown against my Cuerda Seca.


That pin is a real beauty - quite special, for sure. It certainly goes well with your Cuerda Seca.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It did turn out very well & complements your purple top quite nicely ... & set off so smartly with that pin!


Thanks so much, Jane.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Jane. I just looked at the site of the woman who made it and ordered another one - a snowflake, that I just had to get.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That pin is a real beauty - quite special, for sure. It certainly goes well with your Cuerda Seca.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have you tried those plastic sleeves into which you can insert a sheet? They have a margin with holes in it for placing it in a binder.


I have done, but want to try with just the sheet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thank you, Jane. I just looked at the site of the woman who made it and ordered another one - a snowflake, that I just had to get.


Do you mind sharing the link? Please?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like you have mastered the grafting, Norma!


 :thumbup: I actually enjoyed doing it too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Do you mind sharing the link? Please?


Please, please.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that looks beautiful on you!! your getting thinner too!! must be all the hiking with your wonderful husband..  I also love the shawl pin! it is perfect with that pattern and yarn 


Sue that is a beautiful start! can't wait to see more


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!! first off Tanya thank you for a great two weeks... I have all the information at my fingertips and my samples sitting here ready to be done up... it has just been way to emotional of a few weeks for me to concentrate on much of anything..  I'm good now.. 

Sue that is beautiful.. it will go with so many of your shawls.. and it is amazing that you daughter made it!! she must get her artistic talent from you 

I started the 'Catch a Falling Star Mits' yesterday on my DPN's and made a mess..LOL I didnt' print of the abbreviation page and as it turns out I really need it... LOL so I started over after I split my yarn into 2 25gr cakes and got one started on my 40" needle and will get the other one to the same spot then do 2 at a time! I love the edging and I don't have beads yet so I am doing them with out the beads.. but this office gets so cold on my fingers in the winter time that a nice pair of mits will be fun.. 

I am going to follow along with the Uhura and see how it goes.. I think the mits will go fast or at least the clues do so I can probably do both... I just has such a bad case of castonitis that I had to start the mits ... I still have several rows of my 'Oaklet Shawl' to do... 

I'll see you all over in Jane's LP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! first off Tanya thank you for a great two weeks... I have all the information at my fingertips and my samples sitting here ready to be done up... it has just been way to emotional of a few weeks for me to concentrate on much of anything..  I'm good now..
> 
> Sue that is beautiful.. it will go with so many of your shawls.. and it is amazing that you daughter made it!! she must get her artistic talent from you
> 
> ...


Glad things are coming right Ronie. (BTW Sue's daughter commissioned the pin, rather than making it{if I remember right})


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev that looks beautiful on you!! your getting thinner too!! must be all the hiking with your wonderful husband..  I also love the shawl pin! it is perfect with that pattern and yarn


Thank you, Ronie. Yes, I am getting thinner. I am detoxing and eating low carb and hiking. The hiking plays a big part. Plus, it's just plain fun. Thank you for noticing.  Glad you are feeling better and getting your feet under you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I cast on for Urquhart (MKAL) and beaded the cast on. I am adding beads to chart 1 (border) and am hopeful my idea will work out.


So Rosegil didn't specify the bead placement? I like it so much more when I can just follow the designer's plan for beads because I know it will work out. It slows me down even more trying to figure out where to place them.
There's the joy in Lily's & Susanna's designs. They really know how to work those beads.


> I am doing the medium triangle with Knit Picks Gloss lace in Lilac. The beads are cobalt AB 8/0 seed beads.


I love the yarn - can't wait to see those beads worked into it.


> The design has a beaded option in lieu of the cable band but not anywhere else so this is an experiment for me.


Oh, darn I like beads * and* cables.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay will put any new grafting information here. Finding a video on lace grafting is proving to be like looking for a needle in a haystack. But I will give it a bit more time and then go with what written info I have.


That would be great, Tanya. I got home this afternoon and have done the rib swatch graft and it worked beautifully. Thanks for taking so much trouble to find a really clear video - I hadn't realised I was such a visual learner.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

After searching extensively I have finally found a nice video tutorial. It is from Craftsy and is free--yea!!!!!

The lace grafting is in lesson 5 and you can skip the other lessons if you want to just jump into the lace. Anne Hansen is the teacher and she seems to be very clear. Enlarge the video to full screen for easy watching of her handling the graft sewing.

http://www.craftsy.com/lecture/matching-motifs-with-grafting/2140.html?t=0

Another way to do grafting is with a Duplicate Stitch for lace grafting. Not the greatest in my opinion, but it provides another way to work the grafting:

Part 1 



Part 2 




* Next are some written tutorials. The first is one from Margaret Stowe's book Wrapped in Lace. I scanned it from the book:

Oh, this file is now MIA. Too much time looking for it. Will have to rescan but let me get this list to you.

* Here is one from Knitting Daily. It really is about selling a DVD/book but there is a lace part is at the bottom with some diagrams:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/lace-knitting/grafting-lace-invisibly-its-easier-than-you-think/

* This is a short piece from the same knitter that offers some instructional material:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/lace-knitting/the-couru-cowl-and-the-art-of-grafting-invisibly/

* This one talks about the 1/2 stitch jog that sometimes occurs with grafting:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/5-grafting-myths-myth-2/

* Found this on Pinterest and tho it looks more complicated may be better for some people/situations:

http://knitterguy.typepad.com/my_weblog/2006/04/the_rosebud_sha_2.html

* And last is a tutorial from Romi Hill that was found in Knitty.com:

http://rosemarygoround.blogspot.com/2008/09/tutorial-grafting-trick.html

I know this is a lot of information but some each of the documents explains a bit differently so one may work better than another for you. Will send the Margaret Stowe rescan in a bit. Need a break from this research which has taken much time. Please save the links or print out as things tend to disappear online and this search was intense. I also, again, encourage you signing up for the free Craftsy tutorial while it is still possible to do so. You will always be able to go back once you have signed up for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> After searching extensively I have finally found a nice video tutorial. ...


Thanks, Tanya. Great resources.
Searching can sometimes really eat up the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Tanya- I have saved all that info to 'My Pages'.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> After searching extensively I have finally found a nice video tutorial. It is from Craftsy and is free--yea!!!!!
> 
> The lace grafting is in lesson 5 and you can skip the other lessons if you want to just jump into the lace. Anne Hansen is the teacher and she seems to be very clear. Enlarge the video to full screen for easy watching of her handling the graft sewing.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all this Tanya. I really do appreciate the time and energy you have expended to find all these for us. I have saved the links. I will also sign up for the craftsy tutorial if I haven't already(can't remember)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks so much for all this Tanya. I really do appreciate the time and energy you have expended to find all these for us. I have saved the links. I will also sign up for the craftsy tutorial if I haven't already(can't remember)


Hmm, I do already have it- guess I should look at those classes I get more often!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tanya it is all saved and will be here when I am ready


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, Tanya, for all of your hard work and great information! It is saved and ready for referral.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, great research. Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Having a problem remembering how to upload a file, so bear with me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, go back to the earlier post with all the links and you will see 4 pages scanned from Margaret Stowes book. Sorry I could not figure out how to get them all into one downloadable file. My mind just blanked.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Good afternoon all, I have to make this quick as I have an appt. shortly. I wanted you all to know that there is a 50% sale for some of the stock at Webs. The email addie is www.yarn.com

Hope you have some Christmas money!!!

Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...there is a 50% sale for some of the stock at Webs. The email addie is www.yarn.com...


Thanks, Dodie.
Have you been in to the latest party:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381408-1.html


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- thanks so much for all your efforts at putting together the grafting info. I realize what a time commitment this meant and it is really appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes Jane, I have and thank you. I am putting all of the information in a new My Pages folder. I have the yarn picked out of my stash and will start it tonight or tomorrow.

I forgot to give thanks to Tanya, so here's a big thanks for all of your work. It is in another My Pages folder for when I have a few (or many) minutes free.

I have my weekly massage (pd for by insurance) and then dinner with my husband (John). So will probably not get on the computer and see anything else until this evening or tomorrow morning.

Oh, the shawl pins are all beautiful, Sue gave me the addy. The shop is on Etsy:

www.BentSpoonJewelry

I don't remember the name of the one I bought, but it has agates on it and is really pretty. It's called Tree of Life. She's so quick, it's already in the mail.


Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...www.BentSpoonJewelry...


Thank you, Dodie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle/Dodie--glad you like the grafting info. Hope is it clear and helps build skills. The lace grafting is the most challenging as it requires some planning to ensure the outcome of the lace pattern looks good. The Craftsy video is the best on this. It was so worth the time to track down this resource.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> After searching extensively I have finally found a nice video tutorial. It is from Craftsy and is free--yea!!!!!
> 
> The lace grafting is in lesson 5 and you can skip the other lessons if you want to just jump into the lace. Anne Hansen is the teacher and she seems to be very clear. Enlarge the video to full screen for easy watching of her handling the graft sewing.
> 
> ...


I'm such a muppet. I had already signed up for that class but had forgotten all about it. Thanks for the reminder Tanya and all the other info - so very useful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. It will be wonderful to dig into this a figure it all out. Thank you for your time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm such a muppet. I had already signed up for that class but had forgotten all about it. Thanks for the reminder Tanya and all the other info - so very useful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I discovered that I had the class already also. 

Thank you so much, Tanya!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Memory may not be correct, but didn't DFL have information on lace grafting? Seems we made some scarves/shawls so both ends matched and did a graft to join the 2 pieces. 

Thank you Tanya. I hope to get to try this soon. I don't have enough data to watch the videos or utube. I barely have enough to read lp and do a little searching.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Memory may not be correct, but didn't DFL have information on lace grafting? Seems we made some scarves/shawls so both ends matched and did a graft to join the 2 pieces.
> 
> Thank you Tanya. I hope to get to try this soon. I don't have enough data to watch the videos or utube. I barely have enough to read lp and do a little searching.


I think DFL's Winter Mirage used a grafting but as I recall it was a garter stitch row or I may have done a 3 needle BO on one of them (I made 2).

Perhaps you can print out some of the written material on the lace grafting or get to someone else's computer that will allow you some study time on the technique. Very frustrating for you I am sure.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Memory may not be correct, but didn't DFL have information on lace grafting? Seems we made some scarves/shawls so both ends matched and did a graft to join the 2 pieces.
> 
> Thank you Tanya. I hope to get to try this soon. I don't have enough data to watch the videos or utube. I barely have enough to read lp and do a little searching.


Hi Tricia, I don't even go on LP on my tablet anymore and I still almost ran out of data this past month. I just don't understand . . . .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just want to say that even tho our grafting party has ended, I would enjoy seeing and knowing about the efforts made to use this information regardless of when you do it. I think everyone will benefit. Thanx


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Hi Tricia, I don't even go on LP on my tablet anymore and I still almost ran out of data this past month. I just don't understand . . . .


Sometimes I think it is all those action ad bars in the pages, sometimes I wonder if it is downloading patterns. Since this is my only conection with the internet and everyone on lp I just keep an eye on usage and try to be selective and restrict comments. If I get to the end of a period with some time I splurge with pattern search and download. But most of the time it is one marathon read a day.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Melba: That is really beautiful yarn for the Uhura. I'm sure it'll be a beautiful shawl also.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my Forest Paths. I am very happy with the way it turned out.  .


The Forest Path is very pretty and the shawl pin is really nice. I'm going to have to make it, maybe even for myself. My granddaughter that lives near us is always asking for more cowls. It's hard for me to do anything else. I guess I'm going to have to learn to say no! Or tell her there are 5 other granddaughters that would like some also!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> The Forest Path is very pretty and the shawl pin is really nice. I'm going to have to make it, maybe even for myself. My granddaughter that lives near us is always asking for more cowls. It's hard for me to do anything else. I guess I'm going to have to learn to say no! Or tell her there are 5 other granddaughters that would like some also!


Teach her to knit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Teach her to knit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ladies, you must look at the first sweater. It might make an art piece, but I'd never make it!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Teach her to knit.


Yes, I am going to have to do that. Her mother-in-law wants to learn but she's never even broached the subject.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ladies, you must look at the first sweater. It might make an art piece, but I'd never make it!
> 
> 
> You would need to be very skinny to get away with it- quite remarkable though!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I was reading the KP forum and came across this in the links and resources section. Don't know if your interested, but I'm always up for another shawl pattern! I just bookmarked the original page.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=free+triangular+knit+shawl+pattern&biw=1600&bih=1083&tbm=isch&imgil=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%253BVGObFIk6lMvThM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fkateatherley.blogspot.com%25252F2010%25252F07%25252Ffree-pattern-basic-triangle-shawl-non.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%252CVGObFIk6lMvThM%252C_&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D&ved=0ahUKEwjRjNmWspDKAhWEKB4KHQjICusQyjcIQQ&ei=7YSKVpHiM4TReIiQq9gO#imgrc=jYuh3TgiI2g2HM%3A&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D

There are lots of shawls both knit and crochet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I was reading the KP forum and came across this in the links and resources section. Don't know if your interested, but I'm always up for another shawl pattern! I just bookmarked the original page.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=free+triangular+knit+shawl+pattern&biw=1600&bih=1083&tbm=isch&imgil=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%253BVGObFIk6lMvThM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fkateatherley.blogspot.com%25252F2010%25252F07%25252Ffree-pattern-basic-triangle-shawl-non.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%252CVGObFIk6lMvThM%252C_&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D&ved=0ahUKEwjRjNmWspDKAhWEKB4KHQjICusQyjcIQQ&ei=7YSKVpHiM4TReIiQq9gO#imgrc=jYuh3TgiI2g2HM%3A&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D
> 
> There are lots of shawls both knit and crochet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Ladies, you must look at the first sweater. It might make an art piece, but I'd never make it!...


Of course, not - you should make the dress instead!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Ladies, you must look at the first sweater. It might make an art piece, but I'd never make it!
> 
> 
> Oh my! Not something I would or could wear.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Ladies, you must look at the first sweater. It might make an art piece, but I'd never make it!
> 
> 
> Wow!! That would be a talking point!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wow!! That would be a talking point!


But I am not sure people would be talking to you about it. More like gatherings of people as you pass, whispering and pointing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> But I am not sure people would be talking to you about it. More like gatherings of people as you pass, whispering and pointing.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ladies, you must look at the first sweater. It might make an art piece, but I'd never make it!
> 
> 
> That is an incredible piece of work. I would never make that sweater but have fantasies of claiming brain time to do some textured, 3-D type knitting. It is fascinating what 2 little sticks can do in the hands of an adventurous craftswoman.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am sure you could do an excellent job, Tanya. I am just to uncomfortable having coils of knitting added to my top. The dress is more subdued and better in my eyes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am sure you could do an excellent job, Tanya. I am just to uncomfortable having coils of knitting added to my top. The dress is more subdued and better in my eyes.


I guess I didn't see the dress. Stopped at the massive 3-D coils across the bussom of the sweater. But was thinking of some free style knitting I once saw down at Lion Brand store in NYC that just ate up my mind. There is also a Helix style knitting that was online that intrigues me. Very avant garde 3-D sculpture.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

However, this similar style is quite pretty. I have saved it to my library.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-rose-capelet


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> However, this similar style is quite pretty. I have saved it to my library.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-rose-capelet


oh that is lovely Mrs. Murdog, I have now favorited it so I can view it if I ever find myself looking for something different to do. I am trying not to put too much stuff in my library . . . . very hard to do here on the LP.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> However, this similar style is quite pretty. I have saved it to my library.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-rose-capelet


Yes, that is very dramatic. I would settle for a smaller version as a motif on a shawl or scarf.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love that, Mrs Murdog. I already have that in my library.


----------

